# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2011



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2011 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com* 
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2011 às 00:25)

A temperatura estabilizou nos 19,4ºC.

Com a humidade igualmente estabilizada nos 61%, segue esta agradável noite _semi-tropical_.


----------



## Geiras (1 Abr 2011 às 00:27)

Despeço-me com 14.7ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Abr 2011 às 00:32)

olá 

Nota-se ainda algum calor acumulado nas superfícies o que poderá impedir que esta madrugada registe valores mínimos semelhantes à anterior.
Céu limpo e uma brisa muito suave parece deslocar-se de leste.

Termómetro a marcar uns agradáveis *18ºC*.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Abr 2011 às 01:49)

ecobcg disse:


> 28ºC?!  Bolas... Bem quente por ai, não?!!


Sim, esta zona é quente, a máxima foi já registada depois do sensor ficar à sombra, por isso é fiável. 

Mas como estas zonas interiores aquecem mais, também arrefecem mais depressa (mas o rio ainda dá uma ajudinha, está aqui perto ) por isso sigo já com 17,7ºC, mesmo assim, agradável.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2011 às 07:31)

Temperatura mínima e actual, de *15,4ºC*. O vento é nulo.

Saio daqui a pouco, e já não levo mais do que uma t-shirt! 

Pressão nos 1019 hPa.


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2011 às 09:42)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi curiosa no terraço 14,6ºC e junto ao solo 12,8ºC uma grande diferença!

Agora já aquece bem e estão já 19,4ºC, devo ter hoje 28/29ºC


----------



## Lousano (1 Abr 2011 às 09:51)

Bom dia.

A Tmin hoje foi uns belos 11,8ºC

Neste momento já 22,6ºC, mas o vento moderado a forte de SE estraga tudo.


----------



## Lousano (1 Abr 2011 às 10:28)

10H27 - 23,4ºC 

Rajada máxima até ao momento de 65,8 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2011 às 10:29)

Lousano disse:


> Rajada máxima até ao momento de 65,8 km/h



WOW, só falta a areia 

Aqui vento fraco de NE e 18,3ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Abr 2011 às 11:42)

Máxima ontem por Moscavide muito alta, de 27,2 ºC.

---

Às 0h de hoje ainda estavam 20,4 ºC, mas há pouco saí de casa com 18,7 ºC.

Espero uma máxima perto dos 28 ºC hoje, por estas terras baixas.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2011 às 12:10)

Sigo com *+1,4ºC* do que tinha ontem por esta hora.

Actuais 21,1ºC e humidade nos 45%. Pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (1 Abr 2011 às 13:03)

25,9ºC actuais e muito vento.

Raj. max: 73,4 km/h


----------



## HotSpot (1 Abr 2011 às 13:17)

Lousano disse:


> Raj. max: 73,4 km/h



Isso já justifica uma participação no MeteoGlobal 

Aqui sigo com 25,9ºC. Nova máxima do ano.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Abr 2011 às 13:18)

Boas!
De volta a casa, sem os registos dos dias em que estive ausente (qualquer dia a WMR e o WDisplay voam pela janela), sigo com 24.8ºC, 33%HR, e céu pouco nublado...


----------



## F_R (1 Abr 2011 às 14:03)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2011*

Mínima 14.4ºC

Agora 26.6ºC


----------



## Lousano (1 Abr 2011 às 15:02)

Não sei se justifica, mas de qualquer modo enviei o relato.



HotSpot disse:


> Isso já justifica uma participação no MeteoGlobal
> 
> Aqui sigo com 25,9ºC. Nova máxima do ano.



Apesar do vento forte (raj máxima 73,4km/h), está uma brasa.

Tactual  - 27,6ºC


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2011 às 15:05)

Em Odivelas sigo com 26,1ºC.
É também a tarde mais quente do ano por aqui.

Humidade nos 46%, o vento sopra em geral fraco de SE.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2011 às 15:12)

O vento encontra-se bastante variável em direcções e intensidade.

25,8ºC e 39%, temperatura bem mais alta que ontem.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2011 às 16:41)

Boa tarde !

Máxima de *28,9ºC* neste momento 

PS - 16:50: *29,1ºc.*


----------



## Lousano (1 Abr 2011 às 17:36)

São 17H35 e a temperatura continua a subir, 28,7ºC actualmente.

O vento vai diminuindo lentamente.


----------



## HotSpot (1 Abr 2011 às 17:39)

Extremos de Hoje:

*28.6 °C (15:25 UTC)* Máxima do Ano.
*10.4 °C (06:49 UTC)*


----------



## stormy (1 Abr 2011 às 17:55)

É pena o vento ter estado tão forte de SE/ESE ( excepto para quem está no litoral norte)...

Bom..pela Encarnação maxima de 26.6º, actual de 25.0º.
O Daniel Vilão parece que teve 28.3º de maxima em moscavide...liguei-lhe pois a estação está desconectada da rede devido a problemas do pc...

Zonas como Queluz e de modo geral todo o litoral SW estiveram nos 26º a 28º embora as temperaturas tenham vindo a descer devido á entrada de brisas de SW..

A estação vencedora foi a do Porto-Serra do pilar, com uns assombrosos 30.5ºC...


Esperemos pelo proximo episodio..para a prox semana


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2011 às 17:57)

stormy disse:


> É pena o vento ter estado tão forte de SE/ESE ( excepto para quem está no litoral norte)...
> 
> Bom..pela Encarnação maxima de 26.6º, actual de 25.0º.
> O Daniel Vilão parece que teve 28.3º de maxima em moscavide...liguei-lhe pois a estação está desconectada da rede devido a problemas do pc...
> ...



Um episodio que nós tanto gostamos e esperamos, calor e trovoada .

26,1ºC, a máxima ficou-se nos 29,1ºC .


----------



## homem do mar (1 Abr 2011 às 17:59)

acho que os 34.5 graus da estação de Alvalade (Lisboa)  devem ser exagerados  talvez um valor mais aceitável seria 30 graus


----------



## homem do mar (1 Abr 2011 às 18:04)

bem depois da tempestade costuma vir a bonança ou seja no fim de semana a temperatura vai descer bastante mas de terça 5 a sábado 9 vamos ter temperaturas da ordem daqueles que tivemos hoje por isso não me admirava nada que pá semana tivéssemos  recorde de temperatura deste mês


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2011 às 18:06)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal a máxima foi de *28,3ºC* (Máxima do Ano)

Agora não está tanto calor como ontem a esta hora porque ontem não  havia vento e hoje ele já se sente e vem de SW dai os meus 24,7ºC atuais...

Rajada máxima hoje de 43,5km/h


----------



## HotSpot (1 Abr 2011 às 18:10)

homem do mar disse:


> acho que os 34.5 graus da estação de Alvalade (Lisboa)  devem ser exagerados  talvez um valor mais aceitável seria 30 graus



Esta estação está avariada.


----------



## Rainy (1 Abr 2011 às 18:12)

não me digam que vou ter que aguentar mais uma semana de calor e tempo abafado, pelo menos que trouxesse alguma trovoada para o litoral


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Abr 2011 às 18:32)

Rainy disse:


> não me digam que vou ter que aguentar mais uma semana de calor e tempo abafado, pelo menos que trouxesse alguma trovoada para o litoral



Sim, vais ter que aguentar com o calor .

Calor não muito longe dos *30ºC* e possivel *trovoada durante as tardes*, especialmente de terça-feira  .


----------



## meteo (1 Abr 2011 às 20:00)

Máxima de 27,8 ºC às 14:30 
Vento quase sempre fraco 
Mínima alta de 15,7ºC.

Para a semana de volta o calor.


----------



## beachboy30 (1 Abr 2011 às 22:35)

Pois, para a semana volta o calor, com acentuada descida este fim de semana e quase que aposto que volta a subir durante a semana para voltar a ficar pior no fim de semana...  Estou a ver que vamos entrar naquele famoso ciclo do bom tempo durante a semana e mau ao fim de semana...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Abr 2011 às 22:36)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.9ºC

T.Minima: 7.4ºC


----------



## Lousano (1 Abr 2011 às 22:45)

A Tmax de hoje foi de 28,8ºC.

Neste momento, já com vento fraco, 17,7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Abr 2011 às 23:42)

Máxima de ontem de 27,2 ºC confirmada.

---

Hoje a máxima foi de 28,3 ºC e o vento soprou fraco a moderado de SE.


----------



## Geiras (1 Abr 2011 às 23:45)

Boa noite 

Por aqui a mínima foi alta, *14.1ºC* e a máxima foi de *29.1ºC* (nova máxima do ano) 

Agora estão 16.9ºC e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2011 às 23:48)

Aqui ainda estão una agradáveis 18,6ºC


----------



## Rainy (1 Abr 2011 às 23:52)

Mas trovoadas mais para o interior


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Abr 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,0ºC (-0,2ºC que ontem)

Mín - 14,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2011 às 03:29)

Boa noite! 

A máxima de ontem foi de *26,1ºC*, a mais alta do ano.

Neste momento sigo com 15,3ºC, a descer lentamente, encontrando-se o céu muito nublado por Fractus. Há pouco observava-se algum nevoeiro.

Humidade nos 86%.


----------



## Teles (2 Abr 2011 às 07:59)

Boas , por aqui temperatura actual de 15,2ºC e começou  a chuviscar


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Abr 2011 às 09:36)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento já chove fraco


----------



## Lousano (2 Abr 2011 às 11:52)

Bom dia.

Depois de uma Tmin de 12,3ºC, a manhã foi de céu encoberto e algum chuvisco fraco, não suficiente para ter sido registado pela estação.

Tactual. 14,4ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2011 às 12:10)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi bastante alta de 16,2ºC

Agora céu muito nublado e 19,1ºC com 72%Hr e vento a soprar fraco de N/NW está um tempo abafado


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Abr 2011 às 12:33)

Boa tarde!
Céu encoberto, mas sem chuva, e temperatura nos 19.1ºC, é o cardápio, de momento...
Ontem foi dia de máxima anual, com 27.4ºC.


----------



## DRC (2 Abr 2011 às 12:51)

Começa a chover por aqui.
Caem umas pingas bem grossas.


----------



## DRC (2 Abr 2011 às 14:22)

Chove moderado/forte neste momento!
EDIT 14H30: Já parou.


----------



## Rainy (2 Abr 2011 às 14:35)

Por aqui chove fraco por vezes moderado desde das 14:00


----------



## Rainy (2 Abr 2011 às 15:21)

Ás 15:5 caiu um aguaceiro torrencial mesmo forte, mas apenas durante 1 minuto e meio


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Abr 2011 às 19:23)

olá 

Sábado de céu muito nublado, temperaturas amenas e alguma chuva por volta das 14h; desde aí sem precipitação assinalável.
Vento em geral fraco vindo de NW.

Termómetro a marcar uns *16ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Abr 2011 às 19:55)

Extremos de Hoje:

*20.0 °C (14:02 UTC)*
*13.3 °C (04:26 UTC)*

Sem precipitação.


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2011 às 20:06)

Boas

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*16,2ºC*
Máxima:*20,4ºC*

Nada de chuva e dia inteiro de céu encoberto


----------



## Geiras (2 Abr 2011 às 20:42)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *20.1ºC*
Mínima: *14.5ºC*

Dia de pasmaceira autêntica, encoberto e sem chuva.


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2011 às 21:10)

Estão 16,6ºC por este andar vou ter ainda uma nova mínima


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Abr 2011 às 21:59)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.4ºC

T.Minima: 13.5ºC

Prec: 1mm


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Abr 2011 às 22:43)

Boa noite.

Máxima de 20,5ºC, e mínima de 13,5ºC.

Agora 14,2ºC e céu nublado. Já de tarde, chegou a pingar durante cerca de 20 minutos.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Abr 2011 às 23:42)

Muita nebulosidade porém sem precipitação e vento fraco de WNW nesta noite relativamente fresca.

Temperatura nos *13ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2011 às 03:47)

Boa madrugada.´

Ontem acumulei *1,0mm* de precipitação.

A máxima foi de *18,0ºC*, e a mínima de *12,8ºC*.

---

Por agora sigo com 12,6ºC, estáveis, e céu muito nublado por Fractus.

Humidade nos 77% e pressão a 1015 hPa.


----------



## zejorge (3 Abr 2011 às 11:50)

Bom dia

Por aqui o céu tem se mantido encoberto, sem chuva, com vento a soprar moderado de NW tendo como rajada máxima 32 kmh às 06H01.
A temperatura actual é de 14,5º com a humidade nos 60%. A mínima registada foi de 12,2º às 03H04.


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2011 às 12:38)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 13,1ºC

Agora continua este céu nublado que não chove nem deixa fazer sol tempo chato!!

Temperatura de 15,8ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Abr 2011 às 12:52)

olá 

O céu apresenta muita nebulosidade alta por Cirrus e Cumulus nos estratos médios, contudo já boas abertas com o azul a destacar-se e o vento fraco a moderado a deslocar-se de NW.

Termómetro a marcar os *15ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2011 às 13:41)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,6ºC

Mín - 12,7ºC

Precipitação - 0,2 mm


----------



## Geiras (3 Abr 2011 às 15:07)

3ª mínima consecutiva a rondar os 14ºC, desta vez foi mesmo de *14.0ºC* valor esse que acredito que ainda venha a ser batido até ás 00h.


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Abr 2011 às 15:58)

Dia mais fresco, a máxima não passou dos *22ºC*, a mínima chegou aos 14,2ºC.

Sigo com 20,4ºC, vento fraco e céu maioritariamente nublado.


----------



## jorge1990 (3 Abr 2011 às 16:48)

Boas

Neste momento, 18.5ºC, 49%HR  e 1016 hPa
Dia bastante mais fresco.


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2011 às 17:02)

Aqui sigo com 18,5ºC e a máxima até ao momento foi de 18,9ºC, o céu está a se tornar cada vez menos nublado e o sol já é rei! A partir de terça voltamos a transpirar com máximas acima dos 25ºc e nalguns locais a tocar os 30ºC  e a boa noticia é que não vão ser apenas dois dias vão ser bastantes mais dias seguidos


----------



## Geiras (3 Abr 2011 às 17:05)

Por aqui estão 18.6ºC e a máxima foi de *19.5ºC*.

O vento é moderado e constante com rajadas de NW.


----------



## NfrG (3 Abr 2011 às 18:55)

Boa tarde

Manhã com nuvens, que deram lugar ao sol a partir da tarde.
Por agora sol com algumas nuvens ao longe.


----------



## Rainy (3 Abr 2011 às 19:02)

miguel disse:


> Aqui sigo com 18,5ºC e a máxima até ao momento foi de 18,9ºC, o céu está a se tornar cada vez menos nublado e o sol já é rei! A partir de terça voltamos a transpirar com máximas acima dos 25ºc e nalguns locais a tocar os 30ºC  e a boa noticia é que não vão ser apenas dois dias vão ser bastantes mais dias seguidos



Mas desde quando é que calor fora de época e durante o trabalho faz bem
Temos todo o Verão para o calor vir, por agora devia era estar mais ameno


----------



## Geiras (3 Abr 2011 às 19:12)

Neste momento 16.6ºC e vento moderado de NNW.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Abr 2011 às 19:23)

Tarde relativamente fresca com fluxo algo forte de NW em regime de nortada moderada, céu pouco nublado por Cumulus fractus.

Temperatura nos *13ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Abr 2011 às 19:28)

Máxima:

*19.3 °C (14:35 UTC)*

A mínima de 12,9ºC da última madrugada deve ser batida até ao fim do dia.

Sigo com 14,8ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2011 às 19:36)

Extremos hoje:

*18,9ºC*
*?* vai ser feita ate as 00h 

rajada máxima:*43,4km/h* 

Agora estão 15,6ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2011 às 19:55)

Rainy disse:


> Mas desde quando é que calor fora de época e durante o trabalho faz bem
> Temos todo o Verão para o calor vir, por agora devia era estar mais ameno



E quando paras de resmungar com tudo??? eu mando no tempo?? tu mandas no tempo??se vai fazer calor queres que faça o que?? eu estou contente com tudo o que o tempo me proporciona seja da época ou fora da época não estou é sempre a chorar como tu o fazes ora porque já não chove mais a não ser quando te apetece dizer ou porque está calor e devia estar frio! aproveita o tempo que temos e para de te lamentar...


----------



## João Soares (3 Abr 2011 às 20:44)

miguel disse:


> E quando paras de resmungar com tudo??? eu mando no tempo?? tu mandas no tempo??se vai fazer calor queres que faça o que?? eu estou contente com tudo o que o tempo me proporciona seja da época ou fora da época não estou é sempre a chorar como tu o fazes ora porque já não chove mais a não ser quando te apetece dizer ou porque está calor e devia estar frio! aproveita o tempo que temos e para de te lamentar...




É de louvar essa resposta!


----------



## Geiras (3 Abr 2011 às 22:29)

João Soares disse:


> É de louvar essa resposta!





Por aqui sigo com a mínima de hoje, 14.0ºC.


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2011 às 23:51)

miguel disse:


> Extremos hoje:
> 
> *18,9ºC*
> *12,2ºC* vai ser feita ate as 00h
> ...



Agora estão 12,3ºC


----------



## Geiras (3 Abr 2011 às 23:53)

miguel disse:


> Agora estão 12,3ºC



Está quase 

Por aqui estão 13.3ºC, nova mínima do dia.


----------



## Geiras (4 Abr 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: *19.5ºC*
Mínima:*13.3ºC*
Rajada máxima registada: *30km/h*


----------



## Gilmet (4 Abr 2011 às 03:42)

O dia de ontem foi marcado por céu, em geral, muito nublado por Cumulus.

Temperatura máxima de *16,4ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 11,3ºC, em queda lenta.

Humidade nos 78% e pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (4 Abr 2011 às 12:41)

Boas

Neste momento sigo com 19.6ºC e céu limpo com alguns vestígios de nuvens 
Mínima de 8.8ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2011 às 13:34)

Mínima em Setúbal de 12.1ºC

Agora estão 20,6ºC e algumas nuvens miniaturas vá mini cúmulos


----------



## HotSpot (4 Abr 2011 às 18:09)

Extremos de Hoje:

*23.8 °C (15:33 UTC)*
*9.7 °C (06:01 UTC)*

Aí vem o calor...


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2011 às 18:20)

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Máxima:*22,9ºC*
Mínima:*12,1ºC*

Rajada máxima:*34km/h*

Agora estão 22,3ºC, 52%Hr, 1018,6hpa e vento fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Abr 2011 às 19:26)

olá 

Céu pouco nublado por Cumulus humilis até meio da tarde e desde aí que o azul domina; vento em geral mais fraco face ao dia de ontem, ainda assim predominando de NW.

Temperatura nos *17ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (4 Abr 2011 às 19:31)

Ao inicio da tarde começaram a aparecer alguns cumulus que cresceram e começaram a cubrir o céu mas agora este está maioritariamente limpo e o vento é fraco.

Extremos do dia:

*23.1ºC
8.8ºC*


----------



## Lousano (4 Abr 2011 às 20:23)

Boa tarde.

Dia de poucas nuvens e vento fraco (durante umas horas de tarde o céu tornou-se mais nublado).

Tmax: 22,6ºC

Tmin: 5,7ºC (temperatura mais baixa desde 19MAR11)

Neste momento 16,6ºC


----------



## Teles (4 Abr 2011 às 21:58)

Boas , por aqui o dia começou com céu limpo, de tarde surgiram uns bons cúmulos , por agora céu limpo, a máxima foi de 24,7ºC , temperatura actual de 14.1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2011 às 00:18)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19,3ºC

Mín - 11,5ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Abr 2011 às 10:55)

olá 

Após uma noite relativamente fresca com alguma nortada apesar de mais fraca e com céu pouco nublado a fazer valer níveis de amplitude ainda com alguma expressão, o dia surge com céu completamente azul e vento em geral fraco de ENE.

Temperatura já nos *20ºC*.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Abr 2011 às 12:14)

Mínima de *13,9ºC*.

Sigo com 26,2ºC, 1019 hPa, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## Lousano (5 Abr 2011 às 13:43)

Boa tarde.

A canícula ataca, com 28,6ºC actuais.

A Tmin foi de 9,5ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Abr 2011 às 14:21)

Sigo com 28,9ºC. Máxima do ano


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Abr 2011 às 14:27)

Por aqui estão 29.7ºC, até parece que é verão.


----------



## Geiras (5 Abr 2011 às 14:36)

Por aqui estão já 29.3ºC, também a nova máxima do ano 

O céu tem estado limpo mas começou a ficar nublado por poeiras vindas do Norte de África...

EDIT(14:50): Rápida subida da temperatura (29.7ºC actuais) e repentina descida da humidade relativa (20% actuais). O vento também está a moderar.


----------



## Lousano (5 Abr 2011 às 14:49)

A minha estação atingiu os 30,0ºC.

No ano de 2010 essa marca foi apenas atingida em 26ABR.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2011 às 14:59)

Geiras disse:


> Por aqui estão já 29.3ºC, também a nova máxima do ano
> 
> O céu tem estado limpo mas começou a ficar nublado por poeiras vindas do Norte de África...


São nuvens mesmo, nuvens altas  Mas também acompanhadas de poeira.


----------



## Geiras (5 Abr 2011 às 15:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> São nuvens mesmo, nuvens altas  Mas também acompanhadas de poeira.



Está um tempo mesmo abafado... Máxima até ao momento de 29.8ºC (isto se o meu RS estiver a funcionar ^^)

A rajada máxima até agora foi de 30km/h, atingida há pouco.

Será que teremos surpresas? Cape alto, possibilidade elevada...mas


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2011 às 15:22)

Geiras disse:


> Está um tempo mesmo abafado... Máxima até ao momento de 29.8ºC (isto se o meu RS estiver a funcionar ^^)
> 
> A rajada máxima até agora foi de 30km/h, atingida há pouco.
> 
> *Será que teremos surpresas*? Cape alto, possibilidade elevada...mas


Não me parece, humidade muito baixa em altura.


----------



## lsalvador (5 Abr 2011 às 16:03)

Por Tomar muito calor.

Até ao momento a máxima foi de 29.8º, sendo também a máxima do ano.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Abr 2011 às 16:12)

Temperaturas Maximas às 14h nas Emas do IM

Leiria/Cidade *32,6°C* (RUEMA)
Figueira da Foz *29,2°C*
Coruche *28,9°C*
Leiria/Aérodromo *28,8°C*
Santarém *28,7°C*


----------



## AnDré (5 Abr 2011 às 16:25)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Temperaturas Maximas às 14h nas Emas do IM
> 
> Leiria/Cidade *32,6°C*



Só uma correcção.

Leiria/Cidade é uma RUEMA e não uma EMA. 

Em Odivelas sigo com vento fraco a moderado e ainda assim 27,6ºC.
Humidade nos 45%.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Abr 2011 às 16:40)

AnDré disse:


> Só uma correcção.
> 
> Leiria/Cidade é uma RUEMA e não uma EMA.
> 
> ...



Sim,tinha-me esquecido desse pormenor 

Obrigado


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Abr 2011 às 17:00)

Muitas estaçoes a bater nos 30°C às 15h

Figueira da Foz *30,3°C*
Almada *29,7°C*
Alcobaça *29,5°C*
Leiria/Aérodromo *29,4°C*
Santarém *29,4°C*
Barreiro *29,3°C*

Em contraste e habitual na primavera/verao

Cabo Carvoeiro *20,0°C*


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2011 às 17:00)

Boa tarde !

Máxima _*caliente*_ de *30,5ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Abr 2011 às 17:02)

Extremos de Hoje:

*30.1 °C (13:48 UTC)* Máxima do Ano.
*11.1 °C (03:25 UTC) *


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Abr 2011 às 17:02)

Boa Tarde

A Máxima de hoje foi já uma máxima de verão, 30.6ºC, a Minima foi de 9.1ºC.

Onde andam as trovoadas


----------



## AnDré (5 Abr 2011 às 17:02)

Cabo Raso a passar dos 19,9ºC das 14h UTC (15h locais), para os 29,1ºC às 15h UTC.
(Tudo devido à rotação do vento que passou de oeste para este.)


----------



## lsalvador (5 Abr 2011 às 17:26)

Máxima do ano até ao momento.

Extremos do dia de hoje :
30.1 °C (17:02 UTC) 
6.6 °C (07:13 UTC)


----------



## Lousano (5 Abr 2011 às 17:27)

A Tmax de hoje deverá ter sido 31,0ºC.

Neste momento 30,6ºC.


----------



## Geiras (5 Abr 2011 às 18:09)

Geiras disse:


> Máxima até ao momento de 29.8ºC (isto se o meu RS estiver a funcionar ^^)


Confirmei com outros termómetros que o RS é bastante eficaz. A máxima ficou-se mesmo pelos *29.8ºC*.

O vento surpreendeu-me, por volta das 16:30 as rajadas vieram em força e registei *40km/h*.

Agora, 28.9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2011 às 18:29)

Em Queluz bastante calor, a máxima atingiu os 27,8ºC.

Neste momento 27,0ºC e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## meteo (5 Abr 2011 às 18:32)

Bem me parecia que hoje estava um calor anormal para esta altura do ano.. É aquele calor abafado fora de época que leva tudo a dizer: " Isto é tempo de trovoada "
Máxima disparatada de 30,4ºC em Oeiras. Nunca pensei que passasse dos 27/28 hoje aqui,até devido ao vento.

AInda estão 28,6 ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2011 às 18:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> Em Queluz bastante calor, a máxima atingiu os 27,8ºC.
> 
> Neste momento 27,0ºC e vento fraco de Este.



Parece mesmo uma tarde de trovoadas... Tempo muito abafado...

Já agora parabéns!


----------



## Pixie (5 Abr 2011 às 19:25)

Aqui para os lados de Sacavém o céu está todo cinzento e cheira a queimado que tresanda... weird!


----------



## Pixie (5 Abr 2011 às 19:41)




----------



## joseoliveira (5 Abr 2011 às 20:03)

Olá 

Muita poeira no céu a notar-se sobretudo a partir do início da tarde; cheiro a queimado? Não tenho notado absolutamente nada!
Para além deste azul pálido, o calor extra caído de surpresa para muitos foi o tema central de qualquer conversa..., vento em geral fraco de leste no entanto desde o meio da manhã até meio da tarde apresentava-se por vezes moderado.

Temperatura nos ainda quentes *24ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Abr 2011 às 21:11)

Boa noite!

Dia quentinho este... máxima do ano, com 28.4ºC, e ainda uns incríveis 23.7ºC para esta hora e para um dia 5 de Abril... muito bom...

Dia marcado por algum vento de leste, e alguma nebulosidade a partir da tarde...

Extremos do dia:

14.7ºC
28.4ºC.


----------



## DRC (5 Abr 2011 às 21:14)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria a máxima foi de *28,9ºC*.


----------



## Teles (5 Abr 2011 às 21:25)

Boas, temperatura actual de 22,3ºC. A lua a bocado cheia de pó:


----------



## stormy (5 Abr 2011 às 21:31)

Pela encarnação 27.3º de maxima, mas uns impressionantes 24.8º actuais!

Amanhã com o céu predominantemente limpo a maxima deverá subir


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Abr 2011 às 21:38)

Teles disse:


> Boas, temperatura actual de 22,3ºC. A lua a bocado cheia de pó:



Bem, ela já tem pó há muito mais tempo!  Por lá é coisa que não falta... 
Mas está muito boa esta imagem.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Abr 2011 às 22:06)

Boa noite! E que boa noite, mesmo! 

Depois de uma máxima de *27,8ºC*, a temperatura pouco tem oscilado. 

É claro que depois do pôr-do-Sol houve uma ligeira queda, mas nem aos 2ºC chegou, mantendo-me actualmente com uns magnificentes *24,3ºC*! 

Humidade nos 38% e pressão a 1016 hPa, com vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## Geiras (5 Abr 2011 às 22:33)

Boas 

Dados da minha estação,

21h: *24.5ºC*
22h: *23.1ºC*


----------



## fsl (5 Abr 2011 às 22:49)

*Hoje em Oeiras autentico dia de VERAO, com a TEMP a atingir 30.4ºs:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 05-04-11  22:39) 
Temperatura:  25.0°C  
Humidade: 45%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 12.2°C  
Vento: 9.7 km/hr ENE 
Pressão: 1015.1 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 0.4 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  195.6mm 
Wind chill:  25.0°C  
Indíce THW:   24.7°C  
Indíce Calor:  24.7°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  13.8°C às   7:12  30.4°C às 16:43 
Humidade:  33%  às  17:57  79%  às   7:34 
Ponto de Orvalho:  8.9°C às   3:08  16.7°C às  13:33 
Pressão:  1014.1hPa  às  18:30  1020.9hPa  às   0:02 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   35.4 km/hr  às  17:40 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  13.3°C às   3:31  
Maior Indíce Calor   30.6°C às  15:37 

*


----------



## fhff (5 Abr 2011 às 22:56)

Que dia!

São raros os dias de Verão tão abafados e quentes aqui por Colares. Máxima de 29,0ºC. O que achei mais estranho é que estava mais quente (1,5-2ºC) junto ao mar do que no interior. E deu-me ideia que a temperatura aqui estava mais alta do que por Lisboa...muito pouco comum.


----------



## Brites (5 Abr 2011 às 23:05)

Boa noite,
Pessoal estou impressionado com o bafo de calor que a esta hora esta na zona de Alcobaça...ja vi Veroes sem uma noite com tanto calor...
Mesmo estado algum vento...bastante mesmo...


----------



## Geiras (5 Abr 2011 às 23:09)

Neste momento 21.7ºC.


----------



## Heat (5 Abr 2011 às 23:26)

fhff disse:


> Que dia!
> 
> São raros os dias de Verão tão abafados e quentes aqui por Colares. Máxima de 29,0ºC. O que achei mais estranho é que estava mais quente (1,5-2ºC) junto ao mar do que no interior. E deu-me ideia que a temperatura aqui estava mais alta do que por Lisboa...muito pouco comum.



Exactamente! Aqui pelo Estoril junto ao mar, máxima de 28,5ºC! Nesta zona, quando o vento se mantém de E/NE o dia todo conseguem-se máximas semelhantes às de Lisboa  Por agora estão uns ventosos 24ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2011 às 23:44)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Máxima:*28,9ºC* (Máxima do ano)
Mínima:*14,8ºC*

Rajada máxima:*34km/h*

Agora estão 22,9ºC, 51%Hr, 1014,1hpa e vento fraco de NE


----------



## Geiras (5 Abr 2011 às 23:55)

O que é aquela zona com um tom azul no satélite do IM?
Densidade das nuvens?

Penso que há por aqui pessoal que ainda vai ter mínimas tropicais...

Eu não, sigo já com 21.0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2011 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 27,8ºC

Mín - 13,9ºC

Gráfico de temperatura curioso.


----------



## meteo (6 Abr 2011 às 00:31)

Estão 23,7 ºC em Oeiras. É meio-dia,perdão 00:27 do dia 6 de Abril 
Dia impressionante,não sei se pela máxima,ou mais por esta temperatura de madrugada.

Vamos lá ver a minima. Será acima dos 18ºC? Tropicalidade no início da Primavera? Vou gostar de ver a minima da estação do fsl


----------



## Gilmet (6 Abr 2011 às 00:34)

Despeço-me, por agora, ainda com *23,0ºC* e vento moderado. 

É noite de dormir de janela aberta, ainda que estando em Abril.

41% de humidade.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2011 às 00:41)

Sigo aqui com 22,3ºC está uma bela noite!!


----------



## Geiras (6 Abr 2011 às 00:45)

Não gosto da temperatura por aqui, 20.3ºC.


----------



## meteo (6 Abr 2011 às 00:49)

Geiras disse:


> Não gosto da temperatura por aqui, 20.3ºC.



Não gostas porque? 

Oeiras vai nos 23,6 ºC..


----------



## Geiras (6 Abr 2011 às 00:51)

meteo disse:


> Não gostas porque?
> 
> Oeiras vai nos 23,6 ºC..



Porque é um valor baixo


----------



## meteo (6 Abr 2011 às 00:57)

Geiras disse:


> Por é um valor baixo



De facto é um valor baixo! Hoje dá para tudo 

Por aqui continua nos 23,6ºC... Noite engraçada esta,pareçe que estou no Brasil. Oeiras,hoje está-se a armar em localidade quente.Máxima de 30,4 e agora isto eheh  
Boa madrugada


----------



## F_R (6 Abr 2011 às 01:02)

1 da manhã e 22.6ºC


----------



## Lousano (6 Abr 2011 às 01:28)

Se estão espantados, então reparem:

A temperatura actual na Lousã é de 24,4ºC.

Não tenho mais comentários


----------



## Lousano (6 Abr 2011 às 01:42)

Pela imagem satélite, a nebulosidade irá manter-se até ao raiar do dia, o que poderá manter a temperatura elevada. Posteriormente, com um dia de sol e poucas nuvens, a temperatura máxima na Lousã poderá ser algo de registo.

Daqui a umas horas iremos tirar as dúvidas.


----------



## meteo (6 Abr 2011 às 01:43)

Temperatura agora em Oeiras- 23,6 ºC.
Continua igual,apesar de já ter estado nos 23,8 ºC.


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2011 às 01:48)

Noite fantástica.
Não fosse dia de trabalho e ficava na esplanada a noite inteira!
Em Odivelas cidade, vento fraco. Onde moro, vento moderado mas ainda assim os 23ºC que estão lá em baixo.

E olho para as EMAs e o panorama à volta é igual.
24,3ºC no C.Raso às 0h. Que bem que se deve estar no Guincho! 
E mesmo a praia da Rainha com 23,1ºC.

Mas mais impressionante ainda são os 26,3ºC de Alcobaça. Região que mesmo no verão tem uma média das mínimas na casa dos 14ºC.


----------



## Lousano (6 Abr 2011 às 01:52)

André, a referir a tristeza do EMA da Lousã offline pelo segundo dia consecutivo, em dias importantes como os que verificamos. 

Espero que os dados não estejam a ser perdidos.


----------



## meteo (6 Abr 2011 às 02:09)

Silveira(perto de Torres Vedras) que no Verão é uma autentica guerra para ter minimas tropicais,vai nos 24,6 ºC.  Aliás tem minimas bem frescas no Verão,normalmente nos 15/16ºC

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBOAT3


----------



## fablept (6 Abr 2011 às 02:45)

Peniche com 23.1º


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2011 às 03:24)

Às 2h da manhã (1h UTC) pouco ou nada se alterou.






Alcobaça segue com 26,6ºC.
Ansião com 25,9ºC.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Abr 2011 às 03:37)

Desta nao estava nada à espera,minimas tropicais em Abril 

Zonas como Cabo Carvoeiro com 24,7°C a esta hora,nem no verao acontece tal fenomeno.  Ou os impressionantes 26,6°C de Alcobaça!

Incrivel!


----------



## Lousano (6 Abr 2011 às 07:29)

Bom dia.

O dia amanhece com vento moderado de SE, céu encoberto e uns belos 25,4ºC.

A Tmin foi de 23,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Abr 2011 às 08:40)

Dormi de janela aberta!

Actuais *20,0ºC* com humidade nos 46%!

Citando a já célebre expressão, por cá: _Esteve uma noite de ananases!_


----------



## HotSpot (6 Abr 2011 às 08:49)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2011*

Mínimas:

Cais do Sodré > 20,4ºC
Moita > 16,3ºC

Muitas mínimas tropicais por esse país fora...em Abril


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2011 às 09:03)

Pela Encarnação minima de 19.3º...o ano passado no dia 19 tive 20.2º pelo que não é um record aqui no meu ponto de observação

Actualmente sigo com 19.7º e céu coberto por poeiras.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Abr 2011 às 09:21)

Bom dia!
Não foi uma noite tropical, mas quase...  - mínima de 18.3ºC...

De momento, alguma neblina e 20.4ºC de temperatura com 53%HR...


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2011 às 09:40)

Bom dia !

Mínima que eu não estava á espera, deu-se por volta das 04 da madrugada, tropical com *20,3ºC* .

Agora estou quente já com 21,3ºC.

Miguel, como foi a mínima por Setúbal ?


----------



## homem do mar (6 Abr 2011 às 09:41)

eu dou em maluco com isto  em tomar onde eu mora tive a ver os registo que a estação do site meteotomar tem desde agosto de 2008 e apercebi-me que foi batido o recorde de temperatura minima com o valor de 21.8 graus que nem no verão se chega la perto , bem é de aproveitar agora que decerteza que no verão as mínimas devem ser da ordem dos 15 a 19 graus é caso para dizer isto anda mesmo virado ao contrario


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2011 às 09:48)

andres disse:


> Bom dia !
> 
> Mínima que eu não estava á espera, deu-se por volta das 04 da madrugada, tropical com *20,3ºC* .
> 
> ...



Aqui a mínima foi de 18,8ºC igualou a mínima mais alta de abril do ano passado por isso longe de records!

Agora estão 20,4ºC, 56%Hr, 1015,6hpa e vento fraco o sol quase nem aquece devido as poeira no ar


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2011 às 09:51)

homem do mar disse:


> eu dou em maluco com isto  em tomar onde eu mora tive a ver os registo que a estação do site meteotomar tem desde agosto de 2008 e apercebi-me que foi batido o recorde de temperatura minima com o valor de 21.8 graus que nem no verão se chega la perto , bem é de aproveitar agora que decerteza que no verão as mínimas devem ser da ordem dos 15 a 19 graus é caso para dizer isto anda mesmo virado ao contrario



Há uma explicação muito simples...no verão costuma haver muita estabilidade, com ventos fracos...tal faz com que haja facilmente inversões termicas, levando a minimas bem baixas junto á superficie ( de que exemplos extremos são a Praia da rainha, Aljezur, Alvega etc), já que o ar frio fica retido nos primeiros 50 ou 100m da atmosfera ( dai locais como Portalegre terem minimas muito altas).

Neste evento houve muito vento devido á cut-off a SW e á baixa em superficie associada..assim o ar frio não estratificou e houve uma mistura muito grande nos niveis baixos, levando á manutenção de temperaturas elevadas.

É preciso ver que a estabilidade atmosferica que temos no verão, e que nos dá calor e céu limpo, tambem favorece minimas bem baixas ( especialmente nos locais propicios)...basicamente nós temos um clima desertico no Verão, com as amplitudes que lhe é comum.

Em Portugal os vales aluvionares do Tejo-Sado, por serem constituidos por solos arenosos, arrefecem imenso..mas qualquer vale mais abrigado ou mesmo uma qualquer zona baixa tem grande facilidade em arrefecer, mesmo se junto á costa


----------



## meteo (6 Abr 2011 às 10:18)

Bom dia!

Minima tropical em Oeiras de 20,6 ºC 
Muito bom,no dia 6 de Abril. Agora vai fresco,a comparar com as 2 da manha. Está nos 21,7 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Abr 2011 às 11:24)

stormy disse:


> ( dai locais como Portalegre terem minimas muito altas).


E eu que o diga, mínimas de mais de 25ºC _forever_.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Abr 2011 às 11:49)

OLÁ 

Após uma madrugada mediterrânica bem agradável, o dia segue no mesmo registo com céu limpo (de nuvens) um pouco à semelhança de ontem, vento fraco a moderado de leste.

Termómetro a marcar os *22ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Abr 2011 às 11:57)

Ontem com céu limpo *770 W/m2 e UV 4.1*






Hoje com a "poeirada"  *712 W/m2 e UV 3.4*






Fica a curiosidade...


----------



## lsalvador (6 Abr 2011 às 12:03)

Até ao momento, os extremos por Tomar foram :

Máxima 26.6 °C (11:56) 
Mínima 21.8 °C (08:04)


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Abr 2011 às 12:15)

Faltaram 4 décimas para a temperatura mínima ficar nos 20ºC, *19,6ºC* foi a mínima tropical de hoje.

Sigo já com 26ºC, céu encoberto por "poeirada", vento fraco e 1017 hPa.


----------



## F_R (6 Abr 2011 às 13:43)

Mínima de 20.2ºC

Agora 27.1ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Abr 2011 às 14:33)

Por aqui sigo com 24ºC e céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Rainy (6 Abr 2011 às 16:19)

Muito calar mesmo e poeira, observei no sat que a pluma de poeira está a ser transportada para a U.K


----------



## Lousano (6 Abr 2011 às 16:38)

Dia quente, ventoso e de céu "poeirento", com Tmax até ao momento de 31,1ºC e raj. max. de 47,5 km/h.

Neste momento 30,4ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2011 às 17:48)

Não tão quente como ontem, ao ir aos *30,5ºC*, mas quente á mesma com máxima de 27,6ºC.

Amanhã sobe mais.


----------



## Teles (6 Abr 2011 às 18:01)

Temperatura actual 26,6ºC


----------



## Rainy (6 Abr 2011 às 18:38)

Sol e mais Sol nunca vi os modelos a indicarem tanto sol e calor por muito tempo, vendo os mesmos acabaríamos o mês com 10mm ou menos


----------



## HotSpot (6 Abr 2011 às 18:50)

Extremos de Hoje:

*27.1 °C (14:08 UTC)*
*16.3 °C (04:45 UTC)*

Mínima mensal mais alta, desde Abril de 2008


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2011 às 19:26)

Boas

Dia menos quente que o de ontem por aqui!

Máxima:*26,3ºC*
Mínima:*18,8ºC*

Rajada máxima:*45km/h*

Agora estão 22,9ºC, 51%Hr, 1016,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (6 Abr 2011 às 19:40)

Acabei de vir do Montijo, e por volta das 14h estava muito calor 

Pela Quinta do Conde registei uma mínima de *18.1ºC*.
A máxima foi de *27.3ºC*, agora estão 23ºC.


----------



## F_R (6 Abr 2011 às 20:08)

Máxima 29.1ºC

Agora 25.8ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Abr 2011 às 20:47)

olá 

Foi mais um dia quente, apesar de menos do que ontem e de céu limpo mas de um azul muito pálido, embora talvez não tanto como ontem; é curioso que neste momento ainda com o que resta de luminosidade desta tarde, o céu apresenta um azul bem mais intenso!
O vento de leste apresentou maior intensidade desde o meio da manhã tendo acalmado ao cair da noite.

Temperatura nos *20ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (6 Abr 2011 às 21:04)

Neste momento 25,1ºC e muinta dificuldade em descer a temperatura.

Temperatura média do dia está nuns impressionantes 27,0ºC, registo de um dia quente de Agosto.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Abr 2011 às 22:24)

Por aqui a máxims de hoje foi de 30.2ºC.


----------



## dahon (6 Abr 2011 às 22:26)

Por Coimbra a noite está fantástica  de fazer inveja a muitas noites de Verão.
Não tivesse eu amanhã de manhã aulas e esta noite era daquelas perfeitas para juntar os amigos e . 

Cumps.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Abr 2011 às 22:45)

Boa noite!
Dia ligeiramente menos quente que ontem, mas ainda assim um belo dia de "Primaverão"... 
Pena foi aquela nebulosidade alta que dava um tom adoentado ao céu...
Enfim, sigo de momento com 18.7ºC, 70%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

18.3ºC
27.1ºC.


----------



## iceworld (6 Abr 2011 às 23:39)

Lousano disse:


> Neste momento 25,1ºC e muinta dificuldade em descer a temperatura.
> 
> Temperatura média do dia está nuns impressionantes 27,0ºC, registo de um dia quente de Agosto.



Pois, este ano começa cedo 
Calor em demasia durante a noite


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2011 às 23:43)

Faltando 17minutos para as 00h fecho aqui o meu dia de registos:

Tmax:27.1ºC (15:50h)
Tmin:19.3ºC (08:40h)
Tact: 20.1ºC
Lisboa-Encarnação

Não foram batidos records por cá....dia 19 de Abril do ano passado tive 20.2º de minima e se não me engano 28º e tal de maxima....
Amanhã voltará a temperatura a subir por estas bandas..


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,0ºC

Mín - 17,6ºC


----------



## meteo (7 Abr 2011 às 00:04)

Noite completamente diferente da anterior.Já 17,1 ºC em Oeiras.
As noites tropicais voltam em Maio.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2011 às 00:54)

Boa noite.

Ontem, mínima de *16,8ºC* (próxima do fim do dia), e máxima de *25,3ºC*.

De salientar que a madrugada, ou seja, o período entre as 00:00h e o nascer-do-Sol, foi marcada pela tropicalidade (T>20ºC).

De momento sigo com 17,5ºC, em subida, e humidade nos 70%.

Pressão a 1021 hPa.


----------



## F_R (7 Abr 2011 às 01:05)

Noite mais fresca que ontem
Agora 19.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2011 às 09:37)

Bom dia!

Mínima amena de *16,3ºC*, e actuais 19,1ºC, em subida moderada.

Humidade nos 58%, pressão a 1022 hPa e céu limpo e poeirento.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Abr 2011 às 10:13)

olá 

Pouco antes das 00h de hoje, durante a minha já habitual caminhada, notei um ligeiro arrefecimento face à noite anterior por aquela hora, no entanto o céu permanecia "limpo" e o vento geralmente fraco de ENE.
A manhã, sem diferenças assinaláveis, adivinha mais um dia que segue o registo dos anteriores com bastante sol e vento fraco, claro vindo de leste.

Termómetro a marcar *19ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (7 Abr 2011 às 11:00)

Bom dia.

A noite foi bem mais fresca, com um Tmin de 15,7ºC.

Neste momento 23,8ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2011 às 13:12)

Bom dia!

Mínima aqui de 15,0ºC

Agora estão 25,9ºC, 40%Hr, 1020.6hpa e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2011 às 13:51)

Calor a apertar e sigo agora com 27,2ºC e o vento continua fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2011 às 14:15)

Boa tarde !

Mínima de 14.6ºC  .

Agora, o calor começa a apertar, com *28,0ºC* .


----------



## Geiras (7 Abr 2011 às 14:27)

Por aqui a mínima foi de *14.4ºC.*
Agora sigo já com 27.7ºC e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Abr 2011 às 14:39)

Boa tarde!
Continua o tom pálido do céu, e a temperatura segue nuns quentinhos 27.4ºC em subida, com 31%HR, e vento de leste...


----------



## Geiras (7 Abr 2011 às 14:41)

Por aqui a temperatura desceu um pouco, 27.4ºC e humidade relativa de 24%.


----------



## F_R (7 Abr 2011 às 14:53)

Mínima de 15.8ºC

Agora 27.7ºC


----------



## Lousano (7 Abr 2011 às 16:03)

Neste momento 31,4ºC (nova máxima do ano) e vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Abr 2011 às 16:14)

Oficialmente, ar condicionado ligado !     

*29,5ºC *


----------



## F_R (7 Abr 2011 às 17:58)

Agora 29.3ºC

Máxima 29.9ºC


----------



## Geiras (7 Abr 2011 às 19:52)

Máxima de *28.9ºC*

Agora estão 24.3ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Abr 2011 às 20:23)

olá 

Apesar da temperatura ainda estar um pouco acima do normal, pelo menos parece já ter entrado ainda que timidamente um pouco de ar marítimo e ao que parece também a contribuir para que o céu gradualmente recupere o seu tom natural.

*23ºC*


----------



## Geiras (7 Abr 2011 às 20:39)

Por aqui arrefece rápido, 21.7ºC e humidade relativa de 49%.


----------



## Lousano (7 Abr 2011 às 20:52)

A Tmax de hoje foi de 31,6ºC, novo máximo do ano.

Neste momento uns agradáveis 23,0ºC.

Apenas uma curiosidade, estes primeiros sete dias do mês foram cerca de 8ºC  mais quentes que igual período de 2010.


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2011 às 20:55)

Máxima:*28,1ºC*
Mínima:*15,0ºC*

Rajada máxima:*39km/h*

Agora estão 23,2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Abr 2011 às 21:54)

Boa noite!

Hoje foi igualada a máxima do ano, com 28.4ºC...

De momento, ainda 20.6ºC, 46%HR, 1022hpa.

Extremos do dia:

28.4ºC
16.3ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Abr 2011 às 22:01)

Máxima de 28,6 ºC.

Ainda com 23,1 ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco a nulo de Norte.

O dia começou com calor tímido mas tornou-se agreste, como é habitual.


----------



## Geiras (7 Abr 2011 às 23:03)

Já com 17.6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Abr 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,8ºC

Mín - 16,5ºC


----------



## Geiras (8 Abr 2011 às 00:22)

Despeço-me com 16.3ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Abr 2011 às 00:26)

olá

É percetível alguma frescura e apesar da brisa suave que se faz sentir não ter uma direção muito definida, esta parece predominar de oeste.

Termómetro nos *19ºC*.


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2011 às 00:32)

Aqui tenho da Davis do terraço 18,3ºC e da Davis perto do solo 18,1ºC


----------



## Geiras (8 Abr 2011 às 00:34)

miguel disse:


> Aqui tenho da Davis do terraço 18,3ºC e da Davis perto do solo 18,1ºC



Caro, uma coisa que ainda não percebi, a estação do terraço está a que altitude do solo?


----------



## Lousano (8 Abr 2011 às 10:16)

Bom dia.

A Tmin de hoje foi de 16,6ºC

Neste momento 23,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2011 às 10:34)

Geiras disse:


> Caro, uma coisa que ainda não percebi, a estação do terraço está a que altitude do solo?



Não sei bem mas são 9 andares deve estar a uns 20 metros do solo!

Mínima hoje 15,5ºC terraço e 14,7ºC perto do solo 

Agora estão 21,7ºC, 46%Hr, 1018,8hpa e vento fraco a moderado de S/SE


----------



## Lousano (8 Abr 2011 às 13:40)

Mais calor, com 30,4ºC actuais.

A EMA da Lousã, depois de uns dias offline, desapareceu do mapa do IM.


----------



## Teles (8 Abr 2011 às 13:43)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo e temperatura actual de 28,4ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Abr 2011 às 14:06)

Lousano disse:


> Mais calor, com 30,4ºC actuais.
> 
> A EMA da Lousã, depois de uns dias offline, desapareceu do mapa do IM.



Pois,parece que fizeram uma "limpeza" às Ruemas e a da Lousa foi uma das que saiu.Sera que era uma Ruema?

As Ruemas da Serra do Pilar/Porto,a de Leiria/Cidade e as de Lisboa,Alvalade,Benfica tambem foram retiradas.


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2011 às 14:10)

Por aqui estou com um dos dias mais quentes até agora e muito provavelmente será o dia mais quente do ano até agora! sigo com 28,4ºC, 31%hr, 1017,7hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (8 Abr 2011 às 14:39)

A mínima por aqui deu-se por volta das 2h da manhã, 14.7ºC.

Neste momento estão já 28.7ºC e humidade a baixo dos 20%.


----------



## Lousano (8 Abr 2011 às 15:00)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Pois,parece que fizeram uma "limpeza" às Ruemas e a da Lousa foi uma das que saiu.Sera que era uma Ruema?
> 
> As Ruemas da Serra do Pilar/Porto,a de Leiria/Cidade e as de Lisboa,Alvalade,Benfica tambem foram retiradas.



Não, era uma EMA.

Neste momento 31,8ºC, novo máximo do ano.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Abr 2011 às 16:40)

olá 

Céu gradualmente mais azul ou bem menos acastanhado!
A tarde está bem quente; é caso para assustar? Não sei, talvez... 
Vento fraco sem direção definida mas muito quente. 

Termómetro a marcar *29ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Abr 2011 às 16:51)

Extremos de Hoje:

*30.6 °C (15:18 UTC)* Máxima do Ano
*13.1 °C (03:45 UTC)*

O vento virou para Oeste e a temperatura cai significativamente.


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2011 às 17:14)

Bem está um calor mesmo já a tocar o desagradável por aqui! máxima de *31,8ºC* com humidade muito baixa está apenas nos 24%

Agora temperatura de 31,3ºC


----------



## Geiras (8 Abr 2011 às 18:11)

Boas

Por aqui a máxima foi de *31.7ºC* (nova máxima do ano) 

Como já foi dito, o vento virou para Oeste e a temperatura desce bastante. Neste momento 26.5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (8 Abr 2011 às 20:01)

Dia de Verão na Grande Lisboa

Neste momento a temperatura ronda os 21ºC em Oeiras


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2011 às 20:06)

Máxima de 30,0 ºC em Moscavide.

Uma tarde de muito calor, com a máxima do ano até ao momento.


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2011 às 20:25)

Extremos hoje:

Máxima:*31,8ºC* (Nova máxima do ano)
Mínima:*15,5ºC*

Rajada máxima:*34km/h*

Agora estão 22,4ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Abr 2011 às 22:30)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia quente, com a máxima do ano a ser batida, mas por pouco...

Sigo com 18.8ºC, 73%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

16.5ºC
28.6ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Abr 2011 às 22:49)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 32.3ºC ( máxima do ano até agora)

T.Minima: 10.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2011 às 00:29)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 27,6ºC

Mín - 16,8ºC


----------



## Lousano (9 Abr 2011 às 00:47)

A Tmax de ontem foi de 32,1ºC.

Neste momento 16,9ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Abr 2011 às 02:48)

Noite bastante agradável por aqui, com algumas nuvens no céu, sigo com 18,9ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2011 às 08:50)

Bom dia !

Ontem mínima de *14,6ºC* e máxima de *31,7ºC*

Hoje, mínima de 14,2ºC e agora com 17.0ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Abr 2011 às 10:00)

olá e bom fim de semana... 

Estou mais contente com o formato desta manhã, com mais nebulosidade.
Finalmente a entrada de ar marítimo deixou de ser tão tímida e desde ontem à noite que se previa algo do género devido à mudança quase repentina da direcção do vento que rodou de N para SW gerando arrefecimento e transportando humidade a qual se fazia sentir.
Céu nublado essencialmente por Cumulus fractus mas com boas abertas, tudo mais limpo a leste. Vento em geral fraco de oeste.

Temperatura nos *18ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2011 às 10:25)

Nuvens  

Sigo com 20,0ºC e nuvens dispersas.


----------



## Geiras (9 Abr 2011 às 10:39)

Mínima de 14ºC por aqui.


----------



## Lousano (9 Abr 2011 às 11:39)

Bom dia.

A Tmin de hoje foi de 12,1ºC, um valor mais adequado à época.

Neste momento 18,3ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2011 às 12:16)

Boas

Mínima aqui de 15,6ºC 

Agora céu encoberto e apenas 20,4ºC...enfim é fim de semana


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2011 às 17:46)

Boa tarde !

Máxima de 22,8ºC e revelou-se uma tarde de sol, muito sol 

Algum vento moderado.


----------



## beachboy30 (9 Abr 2011 às 18:27)

De facto, para quem trabalha durante a semana e tem de levar com este Verão antecipado, chegar ao fim de semana e apanhar com uma "desilusão" destas... É forte...  Nem à beira praia se está bem, uma ventania de NW enorme e fresca... Passear com os miúdos é para esquecer... Quando ainda ontem estava vento quase nulo e bastante calor... E pior: a partir de 2ª feira volta o calor em força... De facto o tempo não quer nada com quem trabalha durante a semana...


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Abr 2011 às 18:40)

olá 

Nortada fraca a moderada, céu pouco nublado por Cumulus fractus e humilis que se estendem desde a faixa costeira até aqui, menos nebulosidade a leste.
Significativa descida da temperatura em relação à tarde anterior a fazer jus à época em que estamos!

Termómetro a marcar *19ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Abr 2011 às 21:29)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 27.4ºC

T.Minima: 12.7ºC


----------



## Lousano (9 Abr 2011 às 22:19)

A Tmax de hoje foi 21,8ºC, -10ºC que a de ontem.

Neste momento 15,2ºC


----------



## Geiras (9 Abr 2011 às 22:49)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *22.6ºC*
Mínima *14.3ºC*

Agora estão 16.6ºC e vento em geral fraco do quadrante NW.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Abr 2011 às 23:32)

Extremos de Hoje:

*22.7 °C (13:52 UTC)*
*13.1 °C (06:19 UTC) *


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Abr 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,8ºC

Mín - 14,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Abr 2011 às 08:58)

Está uma ventania de NW que já não via há algum tempo, rajada máxima de 68 km/h até ao momento.

14.8ºC e 1024,4 hpa.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Abr 2011 às 10:52)

Olá 

A madrugada foi de alguma agitação lá por casa devido à nortada.
Seria óptimo se ela permanecesse até aos próximos dias e impedisse o previsto para a próxima semana! 
Céu em geral pouco nublado com maior compactação a oeste e praticamente limpo a leste. vento fraco a moderado de NW.

Temperatura nos *17ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2011 às 11:05)

Bom dia !

Mínima de 12,8ºC.

Agora 20.0ºC.


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2011 às 11:30)

Extremos ontem:

*23,4ºC*
*15,6ºC*

Rajada máxima: 27,4km/h


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2011 às 11:33)

Hoje a mínima por aqui foi de 14,1ºC

Agora céu limpo e 19,9ºC, 62%Hr, 1024,6hpa e o vento sopra fraco a moderado


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Abr 2011 às 11:52)

Bom dia!
Céu limpo, vento moderado e 19.8ºC, com 51%HR, é como segue o dia por aqui, após mínima de 15.2ºC...

Extremos de ontem:

15.8ºC
22.3ºC.


----------



## Geiras (10 Abr 2011 às 14:36)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de 14.6ºC.

Neste momento sigo já com 23.2ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## Rainy (10 Abr 2011 às 14:45)

Está fresquinho hoje, por agora estão 18º mas com uma sensação de 15º devido ao vento moderado


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2011 às 14:47)

Aqui vou com 23,0ºC e o vento é fraco por vezes moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Abr 2011 às 18:05)

Extremos de Hoje:

*Máxima: 22.6 °C *
*Mínima: 12.8ºC*

Segue-se uma Segunda-Feira quente.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Abr 2011 às 18:24)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Abril 2011*

Extremos de Hoje:

*23.2 °C (14:00 UTC)*
*12.8 °C (03:22 UTC) *


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2011 às 18:29)

Extremos hoje:

Máxima:*23,1ºC*
Mínima:*14,1ºC*


----------



## Geiras (10 Abr 2011 às 18:50)

Continuando...

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *23.4ºC*
Mínima *14.6ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Abr 2011 às 21:45)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.1ºC

T.Minima: 12.1ºC


----------



## Lousano (10 Abr 2011 às 22:50)

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado.

Tmax: 23,6ºC

Tmin: 11,1ºC

Neste momento 14,9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Abr 2011 às 22:57)

Boas!
Dia de céu limpo com algum vento à mistura...

De momento, 18.6ºC, com 71%HR, 1025hpa.

Extremos do dia:

15.2ºC
22.6ºC.


----------



## F_R (10 Abr 2011 às 23:28)

Mínima: 12.4ºC
Máxima: 26.6ºC

Agora 15.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19,4ºC

Mín - 13,9ºC


----------



## Geiras (11 Abr 2011 às 15:19)

Mínima de 9.6ºC.

Agora sigo com 27.2ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NNE.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Abr 2011 às 17:54)

Extremos de Hoje:

*Máxima: 27.4 °C *
*Mínima: 11.8ºC*

Amanhã um dia mais quente .


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Abr 2011 às 18:11)

Por aqui sigo com 21.0ºC, céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Abr 2011 às 18:29)

Boa tarde.

Dia ameno, com mínima de *13,4ºC* e máxima de *23,4ºC*.

De momento, 20,9ºC e vento moderado.

Humidade nos 49% e pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2011 às 18:49)

Tá um pivete e tudo cheio de fumo derivado de um suposto fogo florestal.

20,5ºC e uma ventania pra carecas.


----------



## Lousano (11 Abr 2011 às 19:03)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Tmin: 9,3ºC

Tmax: 27,3ºC

Neste momento 23,9ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2011 às 19:08)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima:*27,8ºC*
Mínima:*14,5ºC*

Rajada máxima:*35km/h*

Agora estão 24,1ºC, 49%Hr, 1019,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (11 Abr 2011 às 19:59)

Mínima: 10.6ºC
Máxima: 28.6ºC

Agora 23.8ºC


----------



## Geiras (11 Abr 2011 às 20:33)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *27.6ºC*
Mínima: *9.6ºC*

Agora estão 21.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Abr 2011 às 20:35)

Extremos de Hoje:

*27.9 °C (14:17 UTC)*
*9.3 °C (04:44 UTC) *


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Abr 2011 às 22:15)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima 29.2ºC

T.Minima: 8.1ºC


----------



## Geiras (11 Abr 2011 às 22:42)

Sigo com 18.4ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Abr 2011 às 23:39)

Boa noite!

Extremos do dia:

15.1ºC
25.8ºC.

De momento, 18.9ºC, 55%HR, 1024hpa.


----------



## Geiras (12 Abr 2011 às 00:00)

15.7ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Abr 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 24,4ºC

Mín - 13,3ºC


----------



## F_R (12 Abr 2011 às 00:28)

Começa o novo dia com 19.9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Abr 2011 às 10:52)

Bom dia !

Mínima igual á de ontem, 11,8ºC.

Agora 20,8ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Abr 2011 às 13:53)

Com estes 40% de humidade + os *29.0ºC *que se fazem sentir, está um brasa 

Máxima *29,2ºC*, para já. E ainda não são 14h !


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Abr 2011 às 14:50)

*29,9ºc* 

Moita com máxima de 29,4ºC. Sigo com 29,9ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Abr 2011 às 15:58)

Que braseiro , *30.0ºC* !


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Abr 2011 às 17:32)

*30,3ºC *de máxima

Atenção TVI: Termómetro da Atalaia regista 42ºC em pleno Abril .

Quase 30ºC neste momento, é muito para a hora que é.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Abr 2011 às 19:10)

Olá 

Ainda não tinha amanhecido e já a caminho do meu serviço notei alguma fresquidão em Lisboa na zona do Campo Grande que rapidamente se desvaneceu quando o sol era já visível.
Tarde esta bem quente, senão a mais quente até agora deste ano!
Vento em geral fraco predominando de NE penso que em todo o dia.

Termómetro ainda a marcar uns incríveis *28ºC*.


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2011 às 19:26)

Extremos hoje:

Máxima:*30,1ºC* 
Mínima:*16,3ºC*

Rajada máxima:*24km/h* até ao momento!

Agora estão 27,7ºC, 32%Hr, 1018,5hpa e vento fraco de E/NE


----------



## Lousano (12 Abr 2011 às 19:39)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.

Tmax: 27,1ºC

Tmin: 11,6ºC

Neste momento 24,8ºC


----------



## Geiras (12 Abr 2011 às 21:15)

Boa noite

Dia bastante quente e com o vento a soprar em geral fraco e predominando do quadrante Norte.

Máxima: *30.0ºC*
Mínima: *11.5ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Abr 2011 às 22:01)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.8ºC

T.Minima: 10.2ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2011 às 23:01)

Está uma noite magnifica! 21,6ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (12 Abr 2011 às 23:14)

Por aqui estão 19.7ºC na minha estação e a 1,5m do solo 18.1ºC.
O vento é quase nulo.

Esta zona é vítima de uma "Sulada" durante a noite


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Abr 2011 às 23:57)

Boa noite!

Mais um dia quente, embora não o mais quente do ano... talvez amanhã... 

Sigo ainda com 22ºC, 42%HR, 1022hpa.

Extremos do dia:

16.2ºC
27.7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 27,2ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2011 às 00:10)

Ontem, dia marcado por céu nublado por Cirrus, mínima de *14,0ºC* e máxima de *28,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 19,7ºC, humidade nos 47% e vento a 6,5 km/h de N (360º).

Pressão nos 1020 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Abr 2011 às 11:07)

Bom dia !

Mínima de 13,4ºC e agora vou mais quente que ontem, com 24,1ºC, ainda agora é 11h.


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2011 às 11:22)

Também já nos 24,0ºC.
Humidade relativa nos 35%.

Mais um dia de verão...

A estação de Lisboa/Geof, média dos primeiros 12 primeiros dias do mês:
Tmáx: 25,1ºC (+5,9ºC)*
Tmin: 15,1ºC (+3,6ºC)*

*Anomalias referentes à normal 71-00.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Abr 2011 às 11:24)

Sobe, sobe, sobe 

25,1ºC ás 11:25.. 

Ontem a esta hora estava cerca de 21ºC..


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2011 às 12:38)

Mais um dia de Verão. 

*26,0ºC* actuais, com céu pouco nublado por Cirrus.

Vento fraco(Este)/nulo e humidade nos 31%.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Abr 2011 às 13:07)

Ar condicionado ligado + os 41ºC da estação da farmácia .

Que braseiro. *29.0ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Abr 2011 às 13:16)

Boa tarde!
A temperatura lá vai tomando o seu caminho, indo já nos 24.4ºC e a subir bem...
Vamos a ver se hoje é dia de máxima anual...


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Abr 2011 às 13:36)

Estou a chegar aos 30ºC, vou com *29,8ºC.*


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Abr 2011 às 13:53)

*30.0ºC* 

Moita com *29,8ºC.*


----------



## Geiras (13 Abr 2011 às 14:12)

Mínima de 11.1ºC.

Agora sigo com 28.8ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NNE.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Abr 2011 às 14:44)

*30,1ºC*


----------



## Geiras (13 Abr 2011 às 15:08)

Boas 

Sigo com 29.5ºC, máxima de 29.7ºC até ao momento.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Abr 2011 às 16:31)

Que bafo 

Máxima de *30,4ºC.*

-------------------------------------

Já não chove há cerca de 16 dias aqui no Montijo..
E já cá vão 4 dias acima dos 30ºC.
E 1 mínima tropical.


----------



## lsalvador (13 Abr 2011 às 16:33)

Por Tomar ate ao momento os extremos do dia são :

31.5º de Máxima
7.2º de Mínima.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Abr 2011 às 16:41)

29,5ºC agora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Abr 2011 às 16:52)

De momento com 29,6 ºC e céu limpo.

Sopra uma leve brisa de NNE.

Humidade relativa nuns secos 26 %.


----------



## Geiras (13 Abr 2011 às 17:28)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *29.9ºC*
Mínima *11.1ºC
*
Às 17h estavam 29.4ºC.

Até logo...


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Abr 2011 às 18:15)

Agora quente ainda, com 29.0ºC.

Vai ser uma noite daquelas..


----------



## Geiras (13 Abr 2011 às 18:20)

andres disse:


> Vai ser uma noite daquelas..



Isso irá depender da direcção do vento


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Abr 2011 às 18:22)

Geiras disse:


> Isso irá depender da direcção do vento



Sim, claro claro..
Mas não será uma noite muito agradável..Digo noite até ás 00:00h


----------



## Lousano (13 Abr 2011 às 19:03)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco.

Tmax: 29,1ºC

Tmin: 10,6ºC

Neste momento 24,1ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2011 às 19:17)

Extremos hoje:

Máxima:*30,7ºC*
Mínima:*17,3ºC* no terraço e 15,8ºC perto do solo

Rajada máxima:*34km/h*

Agora estão 27,2ºC


----------



## HotSpot (13 Abr 2011 às 19:30)

Extremos de Hoje:

*30.1 °C (13:42 UTC)*
*11.2 °C (05:21 UTC) *

Amanhã, mais do mesmo...


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Abr 2011 às 19:32)

Por aqui, foi por uma décima de grau que não se igualou a máxima do ano... hoje ficou-se pelos 28.5ºC...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Abr 2011 às 19:38)

Amadora,
Boas, por aqui ceu limpo e algum vento de fim de tarde como é tipico por aqui...  Dia relativamente quente!!

Sem dados...

Vou-me seguir pela RUEMA que está 50m de onde resido... não sei se faço bem ou mal, mas pelo menos são dados oficiais...

Com tristeza que deixo de reportar de V.R.S.A. ... É a vida!!


----------



## Geiras (13 Abr 2011 às 19:51)

]ToRnAdO[;274105 disse:
			
		

> Amadora,
> Boas, por aqui ceu limpo e algum vento de fim de tarde como é tipico por aqui...  Dia relativamente quente!!
> 
> Sem dados...
> ...



E a tua estação não vai ficar na Amadora?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Abr 2011 às 19:53)

Geiras disse:


> E a tua estação não vai ficar na Amadora?



ainda esta la...

Mas enquanto nao tiver a minha propria casa nao monto!!

 27.3ºC - Ruema IM


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Abr 2011 às 21:54)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.9ºC

T.Minima: 9.1ºC

Amanhã vai ser mais um dia quente de abril.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Abr 2011 às 23:01)

Amadora,

Segundo a RUEMA 21.0ºC

Vento de NE moderado


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2011 às 23:05)

Em Setúbal estão ainda 21,4ºC a humidade é de apenas 44% e o vento é fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Abr 2011 às 23:28)

Noite agradável que revigora do desconforto do calor...
Céu limpo, vento geralmente fraco de Norte.

Termómetro a marcar *19ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 27,8ºC

Mín - 17,9ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Abr 2011 às 00:26)

AMADORA

20.6ºC ... vento fraco a moderado de E...

Acho muito elevado este valor, mesmo sendo uma RUEMA, que na rua tresparece estar uns 18ºC á primeira vista...

Mario Barros quanto tens por ai em Queluz ?? (vivo pertinho de ti)


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2011 às 00:29)

]ToRnAdO[;274169 disse:
			
		

> AMADORA
> 
> 20.6ºC ... vento fraco a moderado de E...



19,6ºC e vento fraco de NNO.


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2011 às 00:33)

Em Odivelas ainda 20,5ºC com vento fraco a moderado de ENE.
Humidade relativa nos 35%.

A máxima ontem foi de 29,1ºC.


----------



## Teles (14 Abr 2011 às 01:00)

Boas, por aqui vento nulo e temperatura actual de 20,0ºC


----------



## F_R (14 Abr 2011 às 01:35)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2011*

18.2ºC agora


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2011 às 07:50)

Bom dia.

A frescura da manhã, com 15,4ºC neste momento e 63% de humidade.

O vento é nulo, por agora.

Pressão a 1011 hPa.

A mínima foi de *15,2ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2011 às 09:35)

Mínima de 15,8ºC.

Agora sigo com 22,2ºC.
Mais um fantástico dia de praia...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2011 às 10:20)

Extremos de ontem:

16,1 ºC / 29,9 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Céu limpo durante todo o dia e vento fraco predominante de NNE.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2011 às 10:21)

Mínima de 15,0 ºC hoje.

A humidade relativa está já nos 49 % a esta hora com o vento a manter-se de NE.


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2011 às 11:01)

11h e já nos 25,3ºC.
+1ºC que ontem à mesma hora.

Vento fraco a humidade relativa nos 34%.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Abr 2011 às 11:14)

Bom dia !

Mínima de 13,6ºC e agora já com *24,8ºC* .


----------



## Mjhb (14 Abr 2011 às 11:20)

Por lados da Figueira da Foz, o dia acorda com muitos stratus, e uma brisa fresca, já com o sol a querer dar ares da sua graça.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Abr 2011 às 11:23)

Pedro disse:


> Por lados da Figueira da Foz, o dia acorda com muitos stratus, e uma brisa fresca, já com o sol a querer dar ares da sua graça.



Temperatura, sabes ?



--------------

25.0ºC  !


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2011 às 11:25)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 17,7ºC

Agora estão já 26,7ºC, 39%Hr, 1011,2hpa e vento nulo

PS:Hoje e amanha sexta vão ser os dias mais quentes até agora! a partir de sábado vai baixando principalmente a partir de segunda com o aumento da instabilidade (trovoadas)


----------



## Teles (14 Abr 2011 às 12:20)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo temperatura actual de 28,4ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Abr 2011 às 13:20)

*28,3ºc*..


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2011 às 13:24)

26,4ºC e vento fraco de NW.

Hoje o NW começou cedo


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Abr 2011 às 13:29)

Sobe bem.. *29.0ºC.*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2011 às 13:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> 26,4ºC e vento fraco de NW.
> 
> Hoje o NW começou cedo



Aqui ainda está de Leste.


----------



## Rainy (14 Abr 2011 às 14:00)

PS:Hoje e amanha sexta vão ser os dias mais quentes até agora! a partir de sábado vai baixando principalmente a partir de segunda com o aumento da instabilidade (trovoadas)[/QUOTE]


Mas deverão ser trovoadas convectivas ou seja no interior?


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2011 às 14:13)

rainy disse:


> mas deverão ser trovoadas convectivas ou seja no interior?



Se todos rezarmos um pouco talvez tenhamos algo por cá


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Abr 2011 às 14:25)

Já cheguei aos 30ºC..

Sigo com *30,0ºC* e a Moita com *29,8ºC*.


----------



## Microburst (14 Abr 2011 às 15:16)

Boa tarde ao fórum 

Por Cacilhas, Almada, estavam às 15h *30,4º*C. A humidade continua baixa, 27%, e a pressão mantém-se nos 1009hpa.


----------



## Geiras (14 Abr 2011 às 15:57)

Por aqui a pressão tem estado a descer bem, 1008hPa. 

Mínima de 12.2ºC.


----------



## Teles (14 Abr 2011 às 16:49)

Boas, por aqui temperatura actual de 25,8ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Abr 2011 às 18:17)

Máxima de *30,3ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (14 Abr 2011 às 18:30)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco.

Tmax: 27,9ºC

Tmin: 10,3ºC

Neste momento 25,2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (14 Abr 2011 às 18:43)

Dia agradàvel com céu limpo e vento fraco...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2011 às 19:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hoje o NW começou cedo



E assim continua, estando agora no seu máximo de intensidade.

18,9ºC e 79%.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Abr 2011 às 20:14)

Extremos de Hoje:

*30.0 °C (13:25 UTC)*
*12.1 °C (06:36 UTC) *


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2011 às 20:31)

Pôr do sol invulgar por aqui


----------



## Geiras (14 Abr 2011 às 22:04)

Extremos de hoje:

*30.1ºC
12.2ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Abr 2011 às 22:08)

Boa noite!

Hoje, mais do mesmo, sol e calor...
De momento, ainda 20.9ºC, com 44%HR.

Extremos do dia:

16.8ºC
27.8ºC.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Abr 2011 às 22:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pôr do sol invulgar por aqui




É um fenómeno halo chamado pilar solar!!! Também foi visível aqui no Alentejo.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-sul-abril-2011-a-5515-8.html


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Abr 2011 às 00:01)

olá 

A nortada ainda que relativamente fraca que ocorreu sobretudo ao final da tarde, um pouco à semelhança dos dias anteriores, tem contribuído para um alívio refrescante depois de tanto calor acumulado.
O vento permanece fraco desde o cair da noite e a temperatura até ao momento parece regressar a valores relativamente normais. Tem valido esta amplitude, não estivéssemos ainda em Abril!

Termómetro a marcar *16ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Abr 2011 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,7ºC

Mín - 15,5ºC


----------



## Geiras (15 Abr 2011 às 00:12)

Boas, sigo com 15.8ºC e vento muito fraco.

2h: 12.7ºC


----------



## Lousano (15 Abr 2011 às 07:59)

Bom dia.

Depois de uma Tmin de 8,7ºC, o dia começa com céu limpo, vento nulo e 11,8ºC actuais.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Abr 2011 às 10:39)

Calor em alguns locais de Lisboa, desde Sete Rios com 21,0 ºC, passagem no aeroporto com 23,0 ºC e, curiosamente, chegada a Moscavide com apenas 18,8 ºC de momento.

Uma diferença grande em poucos km, devido à brisa de NE, que retarda o aquecimento por aqui.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Abr 2011 às 10:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pôr do sol invulgar por aqui



Bom dia !

Eu vi esse pôr do sol invulgar 

Mínima de 10,9ºC e agora tenho 20.0ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Abr 2011 às 11:43)

Bons dias!

Depois de algum tempo ausente do fórum, trago boas notícias de um site italiano de meteorologia. Algo que vocês já têm comentado nos últimos dias. A imagem é referente a Lisboa.  

ilmeteo.it






Abraços!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2011 às 11:51)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bons dias!
> 
> Depois de algum tempo ausente do fórum, trago boas notícias de um site italiano de meteorologia. Algo que vocês já têm comentado nos últimos dias. A imagem é referente a Lisboa.
> 
> ...



isso é para quando?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Abr 2011 às 11:56)

Do lado direito da imagem tem lá, mas é certo que não está muito visível. É de segunda para terça (18 para 19 de Abril).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2011 às 12:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Do lado direito da imagem tem lá, mas é certo que não está muito visível. É de segunda para terça (18 para 19 de Abril).



Certo já vi, se tu fores ver o gfs agora desiludes-te.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Abr 2011 às 12:04)

Boas,

Ontem tambem presenciei ao fim de tarde um Sun Pillar espetacular... acho que foi o meu primeiro... é um efeito brutal!!

Amadora (Ruema)10h

20.4ºC

Ceu limpo e sem vento!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Abr 2011 às 12:35)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Certo já vi, se tu fores ver o gfs agora desiludes-te.



Desculpa, ver o quê?


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Abr 2011 às 12:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Depois de algum tempo ausente do fórum, trago boas notícias de um site italiano de meteorologia. Algo que vocês já têm comentado nos últimos dias. A imagem é referente a Lisboa.



Isso são previsões automáticas, eu não me guiava muito por isso para não ter brutais desilusões


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Abr 2011 às 12:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso são previsões automáticas, eu não me guiava muito por isso para não ter brutais desilusões



Pois, já aconteceu isso várias vezes... Pode ser que o S. Pedro se guie por isso


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2011 às 13:00)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Desculpa, ver o quê?



Vais a www.wetterzentrale.de clicas em gfs e vês ao que me refiro.


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2011 às 16:28)

Em Odivelas a mínima foi de 13,1ºC.

A manhã foi a mais fresca dos últimos dias, mas a máxima hoje, por ter sido mais tarde, acabou por chegar aos 29,1ºC. A 0,1ºC do máximo este ano.

Agora, com a rotação do vento para ONO, já se encontra em descida.
28,0ºC e vento moderado de ONO.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Abr 2011 às 16:39)

Extremos de Hoje:

*29.2 °C (15:22 UTC)*
*8.0 °C (05:18 UTC) *


----------



## Lousano (15 Abr 2011 às 17:11)

Continua mais do mesmo, mas hoje com muitos cirrus.

Neste momento 27,4ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Abr 2011 às 18:08)

Boa tarde !

Máxima perto dos 30ºC, *29,2ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (15 Abr 2011 às 19:26)

Amplitudes térmicas elevadas, mau para as constipações.

Máxima: *29.6ºC*
Mínima: *8.5ºC*


----------



## Geiras (15 Abr 2011 às 20:48)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Certo já vi, se tu fores ver o gfs agora desiludes-te.



A desilusão não foi tão grande, para aqui apenas está a adiar a possivel festa para quarta feira em que a CAPE ultrapassa os 1000 e um LI de -5


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Abr 2011 às 22:33)

Boa noite!

Dia ligeiramente mais fresco que os anteriores, mas quente, ainda assim... também alguma nebulosidade lá para o meio da tarde...
De momento, sigo com 20.3ºC, 59%HR, 1010hpa.

Extremos do dia:

14.7ºC
26.4ºC.


----------



## Geiras (15 Abr 2011 às 22:38)

Neste momento 17.7ºC e humidade relativa de 71%.
Vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Abr 2011 às 22:42)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 26,7ºC

Mín - 15,6ºC


----------



## Lousano (16 Abr 2011 às 14:02)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Tmin: 11,0ºC

Tactual: 25,8ºC


----------



## Geiras (16 Abr 2011 às 17:57)

Daqui avisto já alguns cumulus com desenvolvimento vertical a Este, penso que se tratam de Cumulus Congestus.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Abr 2011 às 18:12)

Extremos de hoje:
*
Máx -* 25,6ºC

*Mín -* 11,2ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Abr 2011 às 18:17)

Agora alguns cumulos Congestus a Este, com 24,0ºC.


----------



## NfrG (16 Abr 2011 às 18:44)

Boas tardes 
Semana de muito calor com temperaturas a rondar os 28ºC e 30ºC que até deu para ir à praia 
Por agora sigo com céu limpo e 25.7ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Abr 2011 às 18:48)

Sigo com 22,8ºC...


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Abr 2011 às 21:31)

Boa noite!

Dia consideravelmente mais fresco, especialmente no que respeita à máxima do dia...
De resto, sigo com 19.2ºC, 68%HR, 1013hpa.

Extremos do dia:

16.5ºC
23.7ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Abr 2011 às 22:34)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 29.6ºC

T.Minima: 10.9ºC


----------



## Lousano (17 Abr 2011 às 00:14)

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin: 11,0ºC

Tmax: 29,0ºC

Uma tarde já com muitos cumulos, mas ainda sem formações interessantes.

Neste momento 14,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2011 às 01:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 24,4ºC

Mín - 16,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2011 às 03:39)

A noite segue fresca mas sem vento.
Algumas nuvens em redor da lua.

15,3ºC e 63%.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Abr 2011 às 11:05)

Bom dia !

Vai ser um belo dia de primavera ..

Mínima de 14,3ºC e agora vou com 20,9ºC.


----------



## Lousano (17 Abr 2011 às 11:52)

Bom dia.

Por agora o céu está limpo, o vento fraco e a temperatura mais elevada do que os dias anteriores, neste momento 24,7ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Abr 2011 às 12:11)

23,1ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Abr 2011 às 13:07)

23,6ºC e há 20 dias que não chove por cá !


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Abr 2011 às 16:08)

25,0ºC e céu pouco nublado.
O vento está moderado com rajadas.

MeteoPT publicitado num anuncio do MeteoMontijo:

http://meteomontijo.webnode.com/


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Abr 2011 às 16:26)

O céu está-se a encobrir, não há sol.

24,9ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Abr 2011 às 16:34)

Calma lá André, não é preciso tanto post. Há aí dois com menos de 10 minutos de diferença, podias fazer um edit... O que conta é o conteúdo dos pots não a sua quantidade...

Desculpem o off-topic.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Abr 2011 às 16:39)

Pedro disse:


> Calma lá André, não é preciso tanto post. Há aí dois com menos de 10 minutos de diferença, podias fazer um edit... O que conta é o conteúdo dos pots não a sua quantidade...
> 
> Desculpem o off-topic.



Tudo bem,  

É mesmo hábito de algo de novo, mais um post .


----------



## Geiras (17 Abr 2011 às 17:05)

Mínima de *14.4ºC* e máxima de *25.0ºC*.

Neste momento temperatura a descer e sigo com 21.9ºC.
O vento tem estado a soprar em geral moderado e com rajadas de Sueste alternando com Sudoeste.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Abr 2011 às 22:40)

Boa noite!

Alguma nebulosidade a entrar de SE ao longo da tarde, mas nada de significativo... venha mas é a chuva...

Sigo com 18.2ºC, 66%HR, 1014hpa.

Hoje não há extremos porque a WMR entrou em greve a transmitir dados para o PC...


----------



## Teles (17 Abr 2011 às 22:44)

Boas, por aqui durante o dia houve alguns cúmulos ao fim da tarde , de momento céu com cirros e cúmulos  vindos de S , temperatura actual de 17.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,3ºC

Mín - 15,8ºC


----------



## Lousano (18 Abr 2011 às 01:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Tmax: 28,1ºC

Tmin: 11,0ºC

Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco e 14,7ºC.


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 01:59)

A Oeste de Marrocos já existem bastantes células com um excelente desenvolvimento 








sat24





ImapWeather

Sigo com 15.3ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 10:26)

Geiras disse:


> A Oeste de Marrocos já existem bastantes células com um excelente desenvolvimento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia !

Geiras, orgulho-me de abrir agora o computador, ou seja acordar agora , e ver essas belissimas imagens. 

Mínima de 11,2ºC.


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2011 às 10:43)

Por Setúbal neste momento, céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado. Temperatura a rondar os (aproximadamente) 15-17ºC.

O detector encontra-se ligado e assim vai ficar nos próximos dias, justificando a situação meteorológica prevista. Sigam as descargas eléctricas atmosféricas em tempo real. 

E observando o mesmo (o detector), neste momento só uma ou outra descarga mais a Sul. Não acredito em trovoada para estes dias, só quando a tiver por cima de mim é que acredito.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 11:20)

19,1ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## NfrG (18 Abr 2011 às 12:33)

Boa tarde

Por enquanto céu limpo mas o IM já colocou em aviso amarelo todos os distritos devido à previsão de chuva por vezes forte e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas a partir das 15:00 de hoje até às 23:59 de amanhã.


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2011 às 12:49)

Aqui por Linda-a-Velha o céu apresenta algumas nuvens, veremos o que a tarde nos reserva

Temperatura ronda os 22ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 13:22)

Sigo com 22,1ºC e céu pouco nublado..

Vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva .


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2011 às 13:44)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com 21,0ºC, após uma mínima de *15,1ºC*.

O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, estando neste momento nos 18,3 km/h, proviniente de SSO (202º).

Humidade nos 55% e pressão a 1010 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 13:58)

Céu a nublar-se por completo e 22,4ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Abr 2011 às 15:12)

Sigo com 27ºC, menos 3ºC que ontem por esta hora, céu maioritariamente nublado e vento fraco.

Pelo Satélite parece que está a chegar qualquer coisa..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Abr 2011 às 15:17)

Amadora,

Caiu á instantes um aguaceiro fraco de pinga Grossa... RUEMA 21.7ºC ... ceu parcialamente nublado por nuvens altas... Ai ven elas a caminho, se tivesse em V.R.S.A. Já estava em festa!!!


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 15:35)

A todos os menos entendidos que eu na matéria, deixo já um aviso de que, visto que se tratam de aguaceiros eu estando na Quinta do Conde (_exemplo_) posso ter uma grande chuvada de uns 150mm/h como na outra ponta da localidade só chuviscar. Ter também atenção à entrada destas células que poderão ser minimamente severas. 

___

Mínima de 14.3ºC. Agora estão 24.4ºC e céu muito nublado. Muito escuro a Sul/Sudoeste.

EDIT Já pinga


----------



## dASk (18 Abr 2011 às 15:38)

e a escuridão começa a tomar conta do céu, espero que comece a chover a qualquer momento!  ja tava com algumas saudades destes acompanhamentos..


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 15:49)

e la rebenta o primeiro lá muito ao longe!

EDIT: Já chove moderadamente com pingas grossas e ouvi mais 1 trovão.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 15:55)

Não oiço nada, céu escuro e 24,5ºC.

Abafadissimo


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2011 às 15:55)

Aqui tudo relativamente calmo. Céu a ficar muito nublado por nuvens altas e alguns cúmulos.

21,6ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Calm Storm (18 Abr 2011 às 16:00)

Por Miraflores tudo ainda muito calmo... Olhei pela janela do escritório da empresa e o Sol ainda brilha, apesar de já muito escondido.


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 16:02)

Eis que oiço mais um trovão agora bem mais perto e audível 

A chuva parou e não acumulou nada por enquanto.


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2011 às 16:04)

Por Corroios neste momento, chuvisco e algum sol. 

Está a ficar cada vez mais escuro, mas de trovoada nada ainda. 22,8ºC e vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## Microburst (18 Abr 2011 às 16:05)

Aqui por Almada neste momento cai um aguaceiro fraco de pingas grossas mornas banhado ao mesmo tempo por aquele sol intenso muitas vezes apelidado de "sol de trovoada". A sul e sudoeste está tudo muito escuro e mais do que um trovão já se ouviu. 

Quanto aos dados, estão 23,6ºC, 51% de humidade e pressão nos 1009hpa.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 16:06)

Eis que começa a chover, vento moderado e muito bafo.

24,0ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Abr 2011 às 16:08)

Lightning disse:


> Por Corroios neste momento, chuvisco e algum sol.
> 
> Está a ficar cada vez mais escuro, mas de trovoada nada ainda. 22,8ºC e vento fraco ou nulo.



Boa tarde!

Por aqui já chegaram as primeiras pingas, as "batedoras", para ver se está tudo bem desde a última visita da chuva há quase um mês... 
Já ouvi um trovão abafado ao longe e para sul e Sudeste o céu está bem carregado.
De momento, 24ºC, 41%HR.

EDIT: É oficial, já chove...


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 16:09)

Aguaceiro *forte* neste momento mas sem certeza com algum granizo à mistura.

0.5mm acumulados

temperatura nos 21.3ºC.


EDIT: 1.5mm e mais um trovão. 
A temperatura está numa descida incrível, 20.6ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 16:12)

Ouvi um trovão muito longe, chove fraco.


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2011 às 16:14)

mr. phillip disse:


> EDIT: É oficial, já chove...



É verdade, vizinho.  Está bastante fresquinha, já a apanhei no _lombo_ e tudo. 

Também ouvi o trovão.


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 16:19)

Trovões com um intervalo de tempo mais ou menos de 2 minutos. Ela anda aí 

20.4ºC e chove fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 16:20)

Geiras disse:


> Trovões com um intervalo de tempo mais ou menos de 2 minutos. Ela anda aí
> 
> 20.4ºC e não chove.



2º trovão do dia. Chove fraquinho.


----------



## jotasetubal (18 Abr 2011 às 16:22)

boas
Aqui o céu carregou, choveu com um pico curto de bastante intensidade, e abalou. Neste momento até já se vê o sol...

Tudo isto acompanhado de 3 trovões.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 16:25)

Em média trovão a cada minuto e chove fraco.


----------



## mocha (18 Abr 2011 às 16:25)

Boas !
por aqui chove e o que o povo mais gosta trovoada,


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2011 às 16:29)

Vejam o detector neste momento. Tamanha é a confusão, com uma linha distinta de células a caminho do litoral centro, há pouco eram acusadas 8 células. 

A intensidade das descargas varia entre as 20 e 35 (por vezes mais) por minuto.

EDIT 16:30: _Severe Thunderstorm Warning_  com o pico das descargas a chegar quase às 50 por minuto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2011 às 16:32)

Boas! 

Por aqui começa a chover fraco, com nuvens escuras no horizonte (SE).

Ouvi agora um trovão ao longe, espero não ser o único.


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 16:33)

Lightning disse:


> Vejam o detector neste momento. Tamanha é a confusão, com uma linha distinta de células a caminho do litoral centro, há pouco eram acusadas 8 células.
> 
> A intensidade das descargas varia entre as 20 e 35 (por vezes mais) por minuto.
> 
> EDIT 16:30: _Severe Thunderstorm Warning_  com o pico das descargas a chegar quase às 50 por minuto.



Já vi já, tenho estado a acompanhar pelo teu radar


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 16:33)

Lightning disse:


> Vejam o detector neste momento. Tamanha é a confusão, com uma linha distinta de células a caminho do litoral centro, há pouco eram acusadas 8 células.
> 
> A intensidade das descargas varia entre as 20 e 35 (por vezes mais) por minuto.
> 
> EDIT 16:30: _Severe Thunderstorm Warning_  com o pico das descargas a chegar quase às 50 por minuto.



Estou a começar a ouvir 5 por minuto


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2011 às 16:38)

*Rio Tejo (16h00)*


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2011 às 16:42)

O detector está a passar-se...  Há pouco foi atingido o pico máximo de *61 descargas por minuto*, isto está bem potente, há muito que não via isto assim.

Neste momento e por mais estúpido que pareça, o sol brilha e ouvem-se trovões ao longe. O curto aguaceiro não chegou a contabilizar 1 milímetro. 

Se repararem, o litoral centro simplesmente desapareceu debaixo de centenas e centenas de descargas no mapa.


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 16:43)

Sol a espreitar, não chove e temperatura novamente a subir, 20.6ºC.


----------



## NfrG (18 Abr 2011 às 16:44)

Chove fraco por aqui...


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 16:48)

Lightning a margem sul desapareceu do teu radar 

Continuo a ouvir trovoes ao longe mas bem audíveis.


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2011 às 16:54)

Geiras disse:


> Lightning a margem sul desapareceu do teu radar



Pois é. E melhor ainda, novo pico atingido há pouco: *98* descargas por minuto. São cada vez mais, o detector já está todo atrofiado, a intensidade mantém-se sempre entre as 70 e 90 descargas neste momento. Se atingir ou ultrapassar as 100 não me admiro. É o recorde do detector até agora.

Isto significa que registei mais de 1000 descargas em poucos minutos.

Oxalá à noite seja assim... Ou pior (melhor)...


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 16:56)

Lightning disse:


> Oxalá à noite seja assim... Ou pior (melhor)...



Sempre dá para filmar e fazer uma boa reportagem 

Continuou a ouvi-los ao longe, enquanto escrevia isto ouvi 3 em menos de 1 minuto.


----------



## jotasetubal (18 Abr 2011 às 16:56)

o céu carregou novamente. Ouve-se ao longe, quase de forma constante os trovões.
Por estar no meio da cidade, mais propriamente na baixa de setúbal, não consigo localizar a proveniência da trovoada.
onde é que consigo esta informação?? tipo um radar em tempo quase real??


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2011 às 16:59)

jotasetubal disse:


> o céu carregou novamente. Ouve-se ao longe, quase de forma constante os trovões.
> Por estar no meio da cidade, mais propriamente na baixa de setúbal, não consigo localizar a proveniência da trovoada.
> onde é que consigo esta informação?? tipo um radar em tempo quase real??



Na homepage desta página http://tempoemcorroios.com/ selecciona o separador "Descargas Eléctricas" (neste é preciso fazer o refresh da página minuto a minuto). Para veres mesmo em tempo real, selecciona "Descargas Eléctricas (Animação)" (actualiza sozinho, é flash).

E continua... 107 descargas por minuto.. Incrível...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2011 às 17:03)

Aqui passou tudo ao lado! Já não ouço nada, já não chove, e o Sol vai brilhando... Eu a pensar que ia assistir a uma festa daquelas... No entanto, nada!

Ao fundo é Vª Franca de Xira, onde está a actividade toda (penso eu).







13 minutos depois...:


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2011 às 17:04)

A Zambujeira vai com um vento médio abismal.


----------



## jotasetubal (18 Abr 2011 às 17:05)

Lightning disse:


> Na homepage desta página http://tempoemcorroios.com/ selecciona o separador "Descargas Eléctricas" (neste é preciso fazer o refresh da página minuto a minuto). Para veres mesmo em tempo real, selecciona "Descargas Eléctricas (Animação)" (actualiza sozinho, é flash).
> 
> E continua... 107 descargas por minuto.. Incrível...



obrigado pela indicação. já há mais de 30 minutos que andava às voltas no teu site....


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 17:06)

Que trovão agora aqui muito perto 

21.4ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 17:07)

Um forte trovão aqui perto da minha casa, eu estou *completamente a tremer* .


----------



## mocha (18 Abr 2011 às 17:08)

Olhando para o sat24 parece que vem la a segunda dose


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2011 às 17:12)

Não sei qual os valores ideais de humidade para um boa trovoada/célula, mas na zona de Lisboa está a rondar o 40/50%, enquanto que na Foía está 98%, e em Alcoutim 92% (às 15h UTC).


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 17:12)

O vento está a moderar, já consegui ver 2 flashs da célula que tá a Este daqui.


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 17:19)

mocha disse:


> Olhando para o sat24 parece que vem la a segunda dose



Ai vem lá coisa vem, estou a ouvir trovões constantes a sul e sueste e cada vez mais perto.

19.9ºC  e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (18 Abr 2011 às 17:19)

Boa tarde, que animação vai aí pela margem sul, aqui pelos campos do lis (leiria) temperatura de 21,05 com tendencia a descer, mas tudo muito calmo ainda,


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2011 às 17:19)

Segundo o IM, as descargas em duas horas foram estas:


----------



## cm3pt (18 Abr 2011 às 17:20)

Ultima imagem disponível de raios (do IM) as 15h UTC (16h em Portugal)
Foi colada em cima do Google Earth para se localizar mais facilmente.
Olhem Santiago do Cacém.


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 17:25)

Não se percebe muito bem mas posso-vos garantir que está *muito escuro* a Este.


----------



## cm3pt (18 Abr 2011 às 17:26)

Desculpem a minha mensagem anterior, estava desatualizada.

mas ainda agora espreitei este mapa radar do IM e imagine-se aparece aqui uma zona vermelha, correspondente a uma int precipitação entre 80 e 100 mm/hora(!!) muito alta. Parece estar muito perto de Setúbal, talvez Águas de Moura.


----------



## mocha (18 Abr 2011 às 17:26)

Escureceu novamente e ja descarrega, a horta agradeçe


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2011 às 17:27)

Belas células a avançarem sobre sobre o Baixo Alentejo e parte da Península de Setúbal vindas de Sul para Norte

Por aqui já caiu um leve aguaceiro por agora o sol brilha...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2011 às 17:33)

Não esquecer de fazer o relato no Meteoglobal em caso de um evento significativo.


















[/IMG]


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 17:37)

Acabou de passar um heli debaixo da Célula a Este, pareceu-me ser azul escuro e amarelo. Pode estar a passar apenas por passar ou poderá estar a fazer alguma reportagem. Alguém palpita? 

18.8ºC por aqui e 2mm acmulados.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Abr 2011 às 17:48)

Boas... por aqui alguns aguaceiros fracos...

ATENÇÃO Á CELULA A SUL DE LISBOA, parece vir poderosa!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Abr 2011 às 17:51)

Moita, há momentos:


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2011 às 17:52)

Chuva/Trovoada desde Alcochete até à Marateca.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 17:52)

Digo uma coisa.. Estou pasmado..

Eu só vi bocados de árvores a passar, a trovoada era fortissima, e a chuva foi 5,5mm em menos de 2 minutos !

A rua inundou e o vento foi aos 68km/h 

Uma foto:






Mais logo os videos da " tempestade "

Também um aparte, a temperatura desceu dos 21,1ºC para os 13,8ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Abr 2011 às 17:55)

Por volta das 16:25 começou a festa , ouvi alguns trovões fortes com o céu a encobrir, mas durante um bocado tudo começou a limpar, até que começou a crescer esta valente célula pelas 16:50 que está mesmo por cima de mim ainda, por agora já não chove nem está vento, apenas negro a Este e ouvem-se alguns trovões, mas há nem 10 minutos, ficou uma negridão enorme e levantou-se um vendaval acompanhado de uma carga d'àgua valente! 

Resumindo, uma tarde perfeita!

Sigo com 19,8ºC, a temperatura desceu 4ºC após a chuvada.


EDIT: Durante o episódio nem foram assim tantos os relâmpagos, estava à espera de mais, mas ainda falta a célula que vem a Sul mesmo direitinha para aqui, se não morrer..


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2011 às 17:56)

Chove forte por Lisboa, pingas bastante grossas.





As ruas já correm.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2011 às 18:03)

Situação calma com abertas a leste de Vendas Novas.


----------



## Pixie (18 Abr 2011 às 18:08)

Troveja e chove muito em sacavém...


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Abr 2011 às 18:09)

Algumas fotos da célula:

Este




Oeste


----------



## GonçaloMPB (18 Abr 2011 às 18:09)

Estava a conduzir em Setúbal na altura das descargas e afirmo que foi muito mas muito forte.

Fui desde a alta (zona do Jumbo) até à baixa e consegui avistar relampagos espectaculares com Troia em pano de fundo. Que grande temporal, as ruas ficaram alagadas em menos de nada!


----------



## Lousano (18 Abr 2011 às 18:10)

Boa tarde.

Muita animação para o Tejo e Sado.

Aqui o dia foi de céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado durante a tarde.

Extremos:

Tmax: 26,6ºC

Tmin: 10,2ºC

Neste momento 23,5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2011 às 18:16)

Visitante ou membro sê nosso fã no facebook


----------



## Calm Storm (18 Abr 2011 às 18:25)

Finalmente chegou alguma coisa a Miraflores . No entanto não passam de chuviscos, que não chegaram ainda sequer para limpar o carro da poeira da última semana

A ver vamos


----------



## Microburst (18 Abr 2011 às 18:33)

A célula que se vê no satélite e radar e se dirige para a península de Setúbal/Grande Lisboa mete respeito. 




Geiras disse:


> Acabou de passar um heli debaixo da Célula a Este, pareceu-me ser azul escuro e amarelo. Pode estar a passar apenas por passar ou poderá estar a fazer alguma reportagem. Alguém palpita?



Heli do INEM que vinha de Faro para o Santa Maria.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 18:35)

Mete respeito, mas ó que respeito 

16,8ºC.


----------



## squidward (18 Abr 2011 às 18:40)

Bem por aqui tem sido o caos, os bombeiros ainda não pararam 

De registar chuva torrencial com granizo e fortíssimas trovoadas, sendo que pelo menos 2 ou 3 foram muito próximas mesmo (autenticas bombas a explodirem!!)

Tenho registos fotográficos da chuvada, que entretanto vou passa-las para o pc para depois por aqui.

ps: Mais um trovão forte


----------



## NfrG (18 Abr 2011 às 18:42)

Por aqui continua tudo muito calmo, apenas alguns aguaceiros dispersos durante a tarde.
Céu muito nublado e 21,3ºC.


----------



## F_R (18 Abr 2011 às 18:47)

Entretanto chegou a trovoada e a chuva aqui a esta zona.

Estão 22.1ºC


----------



## fsl (18 Abr 2011 às 18:49)

*Em Oeiras ainda nao chove, mas já se ouvem trovoes com alguma intensidade:

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 18-04-11  18:39) 
Temperatura:  19.3°C  
Humidade: 74%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 14.6°C  
Vento: 3.2 km/hr SE 
Pressão: 1008.8 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 0.4 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  195.6mm 
Wind chill:  19.3°C  
Indíce THW:   19.7°C  
Indíce Calor:  19.7°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  15.9°C às   4:23  22.8°C às 15:10 
Humidade:  53%  às  15:11  86%  às   0:11 
Ponto de Orvalho:  10.0°C às   8:25  15.6°C às  17:21 
Pressão:  1008.8hPa  às  18:35  1013.1hPa  às   0:17 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   24.1 km/hr  às   7:32 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  15.6°C às   7:07  
Maior Indíce Calor   22.8°C às  15:08 

*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Abr 2011 às 18:50)

Boas.

Por aqui desde das 18:00h que oiço trovôes alguns bem fortes, mas a trovoada tem estado a passar toda ao a oeste, cá só alguma chuva nada de mais.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2011 às 18:52)

Por aqui tá com este aspecto.


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 18:53)

Há quanto tempo não via este tópico assim...

A célula a Sul mete medo e bastante respeito, tenho ali a máquina preparada e estou à procura dum spot bonzinho...agora é ver se a máquina não me desilude...

18.4ºC e 3.2mm acumulados.
Já começo a ouvir trovões ao longe mas com um som bem grave e o potente desta tal célula.

Obrigado Microburst


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Abr 2011 às 18:54)

E eis que chove com muita intensidade com trovoada à mistura.

19.7ºC e a descer; 2.7 mm


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2011 às 18:56)

Céu muito escuro aqui por Linda-a-Velha, neste momento houve-se trovoada mas não chove

Já vi 2 belos raios sobre o mar a Sudoeste


----------



## fsl (18 Abr 2011 às 18:57)

*Chuva forte com trovoada em Oeiras*


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Abr 2011 às 19:01)

Por aqui ameaça muito, mas cumpre pouco, até ver...
Cai mais um aguaceiro, mas tudo tranquilo...


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 19:01)

Chuva forte acompanhada por trovoada !


----------



## Calm Storm (18 Abr 2011 às 19:02)

Chove forte e trovejo em Miraflores.

Acabei de ver um relâmpago daqueles


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Abr 2011 às 19:02)

Amadora,

Por aqui ja troveja, alguns relampagos, e chuva nada!! venha o festival!


----------



## rbsmr (18 Abr 2011 às 19:03)

FORTE TROVOADA SOBRE LISBOA!!!!!!!


----------



## rbsmr (18 Abr 2011 às 19:05)

Há coisa de 2 minutos forte descarga aqui na zona de telheiras!!!!! Deve ter "entrado" no pára-raios.

EDIT: CHOVE COPIOSAMENTE!


----------



## squidward (18 Abr 2011 às 19:06)

Só foi pena não ter registado os 2 "estoiros" que caíram aqui próximo, foi qualquer coisa de 

ps- Ainda troveja


----------



## romeupaz (18 Abr 2011 às 19:07)

21 graus, chuva forte e trovoada em Leiria


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2011 às 19:08)

fsl disse:


> *Chuva forte com trovoada em Oeiras*



Aqui na zona Este do Concelho também houve um curto período de chuva torrencial acompanhada de trovoada

Neste momento acalmou, ainda chove mas com muito menos intensidade, a chuva e a trovoada não devem ficar por aqui.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 19:08)

Muita água, 7mm e bastante trovoada perto.


----------



## zejorge (18 Abr 2011 às 19:10)

Boa tarde

Por aqui chove torrencialmente acompanhada de trovoada.
Há pouco o vento soprou muito forte de rajada.
Infelizmente a minha Davis ainda está na Alfandega........ 


Cumpts 

Zejorge


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 19:13)

"Aquilo" a Sul não é uma Super Célula? 

17.9ºC e vento nulo. 4mm acumulados.


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 19:36)

Meteopt de novo 

Já oiço bastantes trovões a Sul.

18ºC, 80%HR e 4.2mm acumulados.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2011 às 19:37)

Geiras disse:


> "Aquilo" a Sul não é uma Super Célula?



Só quando chegar poderemos saber isso.

Por Queluz, 16,8ºC, vento fraco e 5,4 mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 19:38)

Trovoada frequente e dispersa agora e pinga.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Abr 2011 às 19:39)

Que ricos raios por estas bandas...

A celula deu uma pequena tregua, mas avizinha-se mais!! 

De salientar a carga de agua!!

Venha mais!!


----------



## ferreirinha47 (18 Abr 2011 às 19:41)

por aqui e durante 10 minutos foram constantes os trovões assim como a actividade eléctrica, mas mesmo assim não choveu muito, apesar de continuar a chover fraco


----------



## cm3pt (18 Abr 2011 às 19:41)

Em Pombal começou as 19h houve dois estrondos bem "valentes" depois choveu muito durante 10 minutos. Agora o céu está a clarear e ainda se ouvem trovões mas ja para o Norte.

Desculpem, hoje n pude tirar fotos


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 19:41)

Ok Mário 

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: * 24.4ºC*
Mínima: *14.3ºC*


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2011 às 20:09)

Consegui tirar algumas fotos de jeito ao cenário que por aqui passou, após ter tomado banho... 

Choveu forte durante algum tempo, tendo acumulado até agora 2,2 mm. Vi alguns relâmpagos, mas não consegui fotografar nenhum. Fotografei mais nuvens que outra coisa, aproveitei enquanto a chuva fazia umas pausas. Mais tarde coloco aqui as fotos. 

Espero por mais ainda esta madrugada e todo o dia de amanhã.

Para quem gosta de números , em relação a descargas eléctricas, até agora:

Pico máximo de intensidade de descargas: 119 DEA's / minuto às 17:28;
Registadas 11835 DEA's em apenas 14 horas.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 20:17)

Chove de forma torrencial, 11,5mm.


----------



## NfrG (18 Abr 2011 às 20:19)

19:00 - 19:30 : grandes relâmpagos e trovões muito fortes e, claro, uma enorme carga de água, com granizo à mistura. Foi este o cenário durante essa meia-hora.
Por agora tudo muito mais calmo, apenas a cair chuva.


----------



## barts (18 Abr 2011 às 20:20)

Finalmente chegou aqui, para aí há meia hora que chove intensamente com alguns trovões à mistura


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 20:21)

Não para ! Parece completamente uma torneira !

13mm !


----------



## mortagua (18 Abr 2011 às 20:26)

cm3pt disse:


> Em Pombal começou as 19h houve dois estrondos bem "valentes" depois choveu muito durante 10 minutos. Agora o céu está a clarear e ainda se ouvem trovões mas ja para o Norte.
> 
> Desculpem, hoje n pude tirar fotos



Confirmo. O maior trovão foi por volta das 19:50h 
Foi mesmo daqueles valentes 

Só espero e que venha mais!   


As primeiras gotas de Abril por aqui, foram bem grossas, seguidas de uma forte chuvada com cerca de 7/8 min.


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 20:29)

Está a chover de forma moderada/forte há já uns bons 20 minutos, 10mm acumulados até ao momento.

Agora tem estado a dar uns bons relâmpagos no qual ainda nao consegui filmar 

Mais tarde irei tentar


----------



## squidward (18 Abr 2011 às 20:30)

Vi agora pelo mapa de descargas eléctricas do site do IM (e segundo as coordenadas correspondentes) Houve um raio que atingiu aqui o centro da cidade, provavelmente poderá ter atingido aqui um dos pára-raios. E houve também mais 2 que atingiram as zonas periféricas da cidade...portanto corresponde bem aos 2/3 grandes estoiros que ouvi.


----------



## NfrG (18 Abr 2011 às 20:34)

Já ouço novamente trovoada ao longe.


----------



## Lousano (18 Abr 2011 às 20:36)

Uma chuva forte em breves minutos deixou 4mm registados e meia dúzia de trovões.

Mas parece que se aproxima mais.

Tactual: 16,8ºC


----------



## dASk (18 Abr 2011 às 20:39)

margem sul sobre ataque desta enorme célula! é com cada estoiro que ate estremece as paredes, a luz também está a falhar e a chuva é torrencial e constante há já longos minutos!


----------



## squidward (18 Abr 2011 às 20:40)

que carga de agua!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 20:40)

Trovoada potente, os alarmes apitam e chuva forte !


----------



## meteo (18 Abr 2011 às 20:41)

Depois de um fim de tarde com trovoada e chuva forte,volta a chuva e trovoada bem perto!
Belo dia de Primavera..Por isso gosto de dias de calor em ABril.Muitos dias consecutivos de calor nesta altura,nao raras vezes,resultam neste belo espectaculo!

Que respeito meteu a gigante celula que entrou pela Grande LIsboa por volta das 19:00...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2011 às 20:42)

Boas!

Mas que grande temporal que por aqui passou! Já não via uma coisa destas há bastantes meses! Chuva torrencial durante muito tempo, fortes trovoadas, havendo uma que caiu a +/- 500 metros, ainda via a luz do relâmpago, já ouvia o trovão! Depois foi constantemente deslocando-se para nordeste. Amanhã coloco aqui alguns vídeos e fotos do acontecimento.

Está previsto para esta noite mais algo do género, ou posso dormir descansado? :P


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 20:43)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Mas que grande temporal que por aqui passou! Já não via uma coisa destas há bastantes meses! Chuva torrencial durante muito tempo, fortes trovoadas, havendo uma que caiu a +/- 500 metros, ainda via a luz do relâmpago, já ouvia o trovão! Depois foi constantemente deslocando-se para nordeste. Amanhã coloco aqui alguns vídeos e fotos do acontecimento.
> 
> Está previsto para esta noite mais algo do género, ou posso dormir descansado? :P



Noite de chuva forte e trovoada .


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2011 às 20:43)

Trovoada e aguaceiros moderados continuam por Lisboa.

Vento fraco.


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Abr 2011 às 20:46)

Nova rodada de trovoadas na região. 17ºC e 10 mm acumulados já.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 20:48)




----------



## Microburst (18 Abr 2011 às 20:49)

E está pegada! Chove com bastante intensidade e os relâmpagos sucedem-se iluminando completamente o céu.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Abr 2011 às 20:50)

Amadora,

Chove moderado aumentando a pouco a pouco a intensidade, alguns relampagos a sul, e o som um pouco ao longe mas aumentando tambem de intensidade!! Está perto!!


----------



## manganao (18 Abr 2011 às 20:57)

ja chegou agora aki as caldas a trovoada e a chuva moderada!!
como é k vai ser a noite?


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Abr 2011 às 20:58)

manganao disse:


> ja chegou agora aki as caldas a trovoada e a chuva moderada!!
> como é k vai ser a noite?



Vai ser AL-TA-MEN-TE.

Agora a sério será a continuação do tempo instável, aguaceiros e trovoadas localizados.

16.8ºC e 12 mm. É um atrás do outro, não param os relâmpagos por aqui.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 20:59)

16mm e chove forte, mas parece que a trovoada está a parar ..

PS: Podia ter falado mais cedo, forte trovão que fez os alarmes dispararem.


----------



## mocha (18 Abr 2011 às 21:01)

Ta forte ta, é com cada um


----------



## Aurélio (18 Abr 2011 às 21:15)

Se olharem á imagem de satélite está nascendo uma nova célula no mesmo sitio que havia nascido a outra, eu diria que está ganhando força enquanto essa outra já em franca expansão está perdendo verticalidade e deverá perder mais força nas próximas horas...

Mas como disse o surgimento dessa nova célula irá dar animação na zona do Vale do Tejo nas próximas horas !!


----------



## Teles (18 Abr 2011 às 21:15)

Boas o dia aqui  depois das 16 horas tem sido de muita acção vento , trovoada e chuva, algumas fotos que tirei:


----------



## Microburst (18 Abr 2011 às 21:21)

De facto, e olhando para o satélite, parece estar outra célula a formar-se mesmo atrás desta, embora esteja um pouco mais para Oeste.


----------



## rafaeljona (18 Abr 2011 às 21:27)

Há muito que não vinha porque o tempo não ajodou(calor e mais calor)
Hoje entre as 19:30 e as 20:45 instalou se um temporal por Torres Vedras, trovoada em força que iluminava o céu por completo contrastando com o céu que estava muito escuro.
Chuva completamente torrencial que agora está fraca mas continua.


----------



## meteo (18 Abr 2011 às 21:27)

Microburst disse:


> De facto, e olhando para o satélite, parece estar outra célula a formar-se mesmo atrás desta, embora esteja um pouco mais para Oeste.



Acho que entra a Oeste de Lisboa!
Ultima hora com trovoada.Ou longe(margem Sul ou SUdoeste) ou perto daqui(pouco a Sul) Mas sempre com o ribombar(?) dos trovoes!!


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Abr 2011 às 21:28)

Que belo festival eléctrico que vai para aqui, bem acompanhado por uma boa chuva... finalmente animação após tantos dias de pasmaceira...


----------



## squidward (18 Abr 2011 às 21:33)

Trovoada Forte!!!!!


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2011 às 21:37)

E depois de horas a disparar para o céu, eis que, no meio de bastantes dezenas de relâmpagos, fotografo dois. Ai a minha vida hã.... 

Mas de facto as condições não são as melhores, nebulosidade baixa que encobre as descargas eléctricas, e chuva a toque de vento, que me impede de expor um pouco mais a máquina no local de observação. 

Mesmo assim a fotografia ficou bastante boa, pois uso comando à distância e assim evitei qualquer estremecimento e arrasto da foto. Mais tarde colocarei aqui as fotos de hoje e de todo este evento (ainda há mais para tirar... ).

Noite de glória, com fogo de artifício natural. E viva a revolução de Abril...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Abr 2011 às 21:38)

Por aqui está tudo calmo, apenas vejo ainda festa a Oeste daqui.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 27.0ºC

T.Minima: 9.3ºC

Prec: 3.3mm


----------



## mocha (18 Abr 2011 às 21:44)

Agora calmaria total, niguem diria que a cerca de meia hora parecia k vinha td abaixo


----------



## F_R (18 Abr 2011 às 21:46)

Volta a chover.
Vai com 2.8mm acumulados 

Estão agora 15.4ºC


----------



## Teles (18 Abr 2011 às 21:48)

Ora aqui fica mais umas fotos tiradas hoje:


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 21:50)

Ora bem, consegui fotografar 2 ou 3 relâmpagos de dezenas deles que cairam aqui perto. Não consegui fotografar/filmar mais porque a qualidade da câmara não permite grande visão de noite e também por vezes quando parava a gravação é que os relâmpagos apareciam.

Com isto tudo tenho 21.5mm acumulados.


----------



## dASk (18 Abr 2011 às 21:51)

aqui pela Moita a chuva não cessa desde as 19.30! já vou com 19.8mm acumulados! que belo dia de Abril aguas mil!


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Abr 2011 às 21:53)

Boa noite

Por aqui continua a relampejar com chuva mais fraca. Segundo imagens de satélite prevê-se a passagem de nova célula por Lisboa. E siga a festa, sempre bem vinda

T= 18º C
HR = 77%
PA= 1008 hPa


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 22:04)

A trovoada continua com fortes trovões, mas a chuva é moderada apenas.


----------



## squidward (18 Abr 2011 às 22:08)

Por aqui mais umas quantas "bombas" rebentaram de novo aqui próximo 
Chuva moderada, mas agora acalmou mais

Realmente...não há fome que não dê em fartura.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2011 às 22:09)

http://static.publico.clix.pt/cegonhasnaweb/default.aspx Fantástica trovoada. Coitadinhas das cegonhas. Através da webcam vê-se bem os relâmpagos e a chuva.


----------



## Náa (18 Abr 2011 às 22:13)

Por aqui grande carga de água novamente! Até agora 26mm acumulados!


----------



## meteo (18 Abr 2011 às 22:16)

Aquela celula morreu..Agora uma nova parece estar a aproximar-se..Oiço trovoes constantes,nao sei de onde vem o barulho 
Acaba uma celula,apareçe outra..
In..In.. Invasao!! 

Edit-A celula esta a entrar a Sudoeste daqui,talvez perto de Cascais.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Abr 2011 às 22:17)

Olhando ao satélite vê-se a tal célula que havia falado já quase em cima de Lisboa mas confesso que tive que fazer um Zoom para distinguir a parte mais activa das nuvens altas, e realmente deve estar mesmo a entrar a sul de Lisboa algures entre Setubal e Lisboa e depois rumará em direcção ao Vale do Tejo (falo da sua parte supostamente mais activa)
Por isso siga a vossa festa ..


----------



## Lousano (18 Abr 2011 às 22:24)

Mais de uma hora de chuva moderada (por vezes forte), acumulou 9,4mm.

Aguarda-se o 2.º Round.


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 22:29)

Estou a ouvi-los ao longe, mais tarde postarei umas fotos de má qualidade mas que dá para perceber bem...


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2011 às 22:33)




----------



## squidward (18 Abr 2011 às 22:33)

Fiquei a saber há pouco que o 1º grande trovão que ouvi à tarde, o raio atingiu a Igreja daqui do Cartaxo, fica muito próxima da minha casa (sensivelmente 200m)...Hoje o Cartaxo anda "debaixo de fogo", acho que foi para compensar as inúmeras vezes em que passa tudo ao lado

Ainda agora fez mais um relâmpago e trovão.


----------



## mocha (18 Abr 2011 às 22:38)

Mais um trovão k me fez dar um salto na cadeira gsus


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 22:41)

A trovoada continua, mas depois de tanta água, já não chove.

Veremos o que esta célula traz .


----------



## Microburst (18 Abr 2011 às 22:42)

Chuva moderada e terceiro trovão bem forte, ou melhor bomba, aqui por Almada neste preciso momento. 

Desta feita são raios que caem a direito e não relâmpagos dentro de nuvens.


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 22:45)

Desculpem a qualidade mas cá vão eles


----------



## Aurélio (18 Abr 2011 às 22:52)

Vince disse:


>



O que são essas explosões com pontos pretos algures ali por cima do Ribatejo ???


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2011 às 22:57)

Aurélio disse:


> O que são essas explosões com pontos pretos algures ali por cima do Ribatejo ???



Penso que é o limite da escala de cor, ou seja, equivale ao 100% branco neste produto, que é o vapor de água. Suponho que tenha sido quando a célula se viu forçada pelas Serras de Aire e Candeeiros.


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2011 às 23:01)

Estou novamente sob ataque desde há 20 minutos atrás. Por vezes é com cada morteiro... 

Chove bem de momento, com vento fraco ou nulo. Vou ver se dá para apanhar mais alguma coisa, já que estou rodeado de prédios...


----------



## mortagua (18 Abr 2011 às 23:03)

Lightning disse:


> Estou novamente sob ataque desde há 20 minutos atrás. Por vezes é com cada morteiro...
> 
> Chove bem de momento, com vento fraco ou nulo. Vou ver se dá para apanhar mais alguma coisa, já que estou rodeado de prédios...




Estás como eu, de vez em quando é cá com cada um!  Meu deus 
A verdade é que gosto! E estou a espera de bem mais


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2011 às 23:04)

Aqui (Lisboa) vai chovendo e trovejando.

Vai ser uma noite animada, o vento está fraco.


----------



## Microburst (18 Abr 2011 às 23:17)

Impressionante neste momento, relâmpagos e raios a cada 5, 6 segundos.


----------



## squidward (18 Abr 2011 às 23:31)

mais uma "bombinha"(salvo seja) aqui por cima...isto hoje não pára

ps-Chuva forte


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 23:31)

Chuva forte e trovoada em aproximação.


----------



## F_R (18 Abr 2011 às 23:36)

10.2mm até agora


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2011 às 23:45)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 23:46)

Digo, estou assustado, 5 trovões a cada 5 segundos, os alarmes tocam, a luz falta e os relãmpagos assustam.


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2011 às 23:50)

A grande Lisboa está à varias horas debaixo de chuva moderada e trovoadas frequentes e dispersas 

Olhando para o satélite continua a ver-se células a desenvolverem-se e a aproximarem-se de Lisboa/Setúbal... 

QUE BELA NOITE


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 23:52)

MSantos disse:


> A grande Lisboa está à varias horas debaixo de chuva moderada e trovoadas frequentes e dispersas
> 
> Olhando para o satélite continua a ver-se células a desenvolverem-se e a aproximarem-se de Lisboa/Setúbal...
> 
> QUE BELA NOITE





Trovoada aqui mesmo por cima


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2011 às 23:54)

E não pára... A net já foi abaixo mas a luz não. Já consegui fotografar mais relâmpagos. 

Novo pico máximo de 122 descargas por minuto às 23:50h.

Total de descargas registadas hoje, muito perto das................. 23 mil....


----------



## GonçaloMPB (18 Abr 2011 às 23:55)

É impressionante como desde as 16h ainda não passaram mais de 15/20 minutos sem ver um clarão e/ou ouvir um trovão.

Agora já estou a ouvir mais ao longe e a luz já começa a falhar.


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 23:59)

Eu não acredito...que bela dia de anos que vou ter, pedi para ter uma boa trovoada mas esta está de mais!!! Caiu um relâmpago a menos de 343 metros da minha casa (diferença entre relâmpago e trovão inferior a 1 segundo) que me deu cabo de 2 televisores.
A luz tem estado a piscar e já me doi a cabeça de tanto barulho. Relâmpagos a cair por todo o lado, trovões constantes e tenho ali na camara umas boas filmagens.

Tenho uns impressionantes 33mm acumulados.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Abr 2011 às 23:59)

O satélite indica que essa zona continuará debaixo dessa célula mais umas duas horas se não perder força, mas estão formando-se movas células com destaque neste momento para uma outra no litoral alentejano !

A Sudoeste de Sagres formam-se mais "pipocas" que ainda estarão a umas 4/5 horas aqui do Algarve !!
Mas claro podem até vir a nascer aqui mesmo por cima ,,,


----------



## meteo (19 Abr 2011 às 00:00)

Desde as 19:00 muita trovoada... Ha quase 2 horas que nao para...Que festival eletrico!Tive na marginal a ver,e vi 4 ou 5 raios magnificos e a demorarem algum tempo a percorrer o ceu(Espectacular)...
Os outros apesar de iluminarem o ceu,nao deu para ver o raio devido a nuvens baixas!

Grande fim de tarde/noite.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Abr 2011 às 00:05)

A peninsula de Setubal na proxima hora será fortemente afectada dado que existe mancha vermelha nessa zona a entrar neste momento !!


----------



## squidward (19 Abr 2011 às 00:05)

mais uma "bomba" esta até fez "estalinhos" no barulho 

Chuva forte continua


----------



## HotSpot (19 Abr 2011 às 00:09)

Isto está animado. Sempre a "estoirar".

Sigo com *26,6 mm* acumulados.


----------



## squidward (19 Abr 2011 às 00:11)

mais um muito perto, impressionante!! Acho que nunca tive tantos relâmpagos próximos num só dia.


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Abr 2011 às 00:12)

Noite marcada pela trovoada intensa. 24 mm acumulados.

Neste momento 0.5 mm e 15.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Abr 2011 às 00:15)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,6ºC

Mín - 14,9ºC

Precipitação - 12,8 mm


----------



## ct5iul (19 Abr 2011 às 00:17)

Boa Noite

Temp actual 15.4ºC 00:10
Pressão: 1000.0Hpa 00:10
Intensidade do Vento: 3.6 km/h 00:10
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento:SE
Temperatura do vento: 15.4ºC 00:10
Humidade Relativa:87% 00:10
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 14.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 
Altitude: 110Metros

Podem ver os Raios ao vivo na margem sul do tejo em:

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## rbsmr (19 Abr 2011 às 00:18)

Tarde e noite caracterizada por trovoada, provavelmente uma das com maior duração aqui na região de Lisboa. Pelo menos, desde as 18 horas a trovoada não tem parado até agora.
Quando vinha de Lisboa para Sacavém, na zona de Entrecampos, a iluminação pública falhou por momentos e os sinais passaram a amarelo intermitente. Noite complicada para os aviadores na aproximação a Lisboa. Mesmo agora ouvi o pedido de um avião da Lufthansa a pedir mudança de rumo para evitar a trovada.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Abr 2011 às 00:22)

Amadora,

Chove ora moderado ora mais fraco, trovoada dispersa e neste momento muito ao longe!! mal se ouve!  esperava mais mesmo assim!  Pelo menos mais potente...

A luz da rua ja foi abaixo 2 vezes, e a pensar que iria ser uns grandes estoiros, nah!! ficou timida... por aqui o som anda muito timido!!  Está tudo a passar a Este daqui...na Faixa Setubal/ Vila Franca!! ai sim estoira!!


----------



## dj_teko (19 Abr 2011 às 00:23)

Parece que estamos noutro país


----------



## jotasetubal (19 Abr 2011 às 00:24)

o meu vizinho miguel não está a reportar nada, o que é pena, mas em Setúbal está ao Rubro, constantes e mesmo em cima da cidade.
enquanto estou a escrever estão a cair mesmo com força!!!

EDIT: a diferença de 1 segundo entre relâmpago e trovão já foi ao ar à muito tempo!!!!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Abr 2011 às 00:30)

Em Setúbal está ARREPIANTE.


----------



## Profetaa (19 Abr 2011 às 00:30)

por cá.
começou agora a chover de forma fraca....
tudo muito calmo


----------



## jotasetubal (19 Abr 2011 às 00:32)

eu sei que não se pode dizer palavrões neste forum, mas tem estado a cair com cada raio que é só mesmo isso que apetece dizer (admito que já cairam 2 que fizeram fugir palavras menos próprias da minha boca....


----------



## jotasetubal (19 Abr 2011 às 00:32)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Em Setúbal está ARREPIANTE.



amigo, nem fazes uma ideia!!!!!


----------



## mirco (19 Abr 2011 às 00:34)

jotasetubal disse:


> o meu vizinho miguel não está a reportar nada, o que é pena, mas em Setúbal está ao Rubro, constantes e mesmo em cima da cidade.
> enquanto estou a escrever estão a cair mesmo com força!!!
> 
> EDIT: a diferença de 1 segundo entre relâmpago e trovão já foi ao ar à muito tempo!!!!



estou na quinta do anjo e a sensação que tenho é que estou no meio de uma batalha! vem de todos os lados!! 
 é cada morteirada!!!! volta e meia lá se vai a luz


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Abr 2011 às 00:36)

jotasetubal disse:


> amigo, nem fazes uma ideia!!!!!



Manda isso para ca!!   é dessas que eu gosto, e nao isto que esta disperso... embora a aumentar um pouco de intensidade!!


----------



## dASk (19 Abr 2011 às 00:37)

isto hoje parece Baghdad! acho que nunca tinha assistido a uma "guerra" tão intensa.. tanto calor fora de época tinha que dar m...


----------



## meteo (19 Abr 2011 às 00:38)

Continua a cantiga dos trovoes...Varios seguidos,uns mais perto,outros mais longe...Top 10(no minimo...) dos dias com mais trovoes que apanhei aqui 
Posso dormir?Amanha acordar as 7:30


----------



## jotasetubal (19 Abr 2011 às 00:44)

estão a aliviar na força, ou seja, dá a sensação que já passaram por setúbal, mas em termos de frequência, parece estar a piorar.
não sei para onde estão a ir, mas não invejo os que estão a levar "com a bisca"(tinha que usar uma expressão local!!!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Abr 2011 às 00:47)

Só quem está em Setúbal cidade, é que sabe o que se passa por aqui.

Posso-vos dizer que em 18 anos de vida, esta trovoada está no TOP 3 certamente.

Aqui na residência (onde moro), nas Manteigadas, o pessoal saiu todo para ver o que se passa, e nem estamos a falar de pessoal com interesse por trovoada, é mesmo porque está tenebroso.

Fiz umas filmagens, mas foram com o telemóvel.


----------



## squidward (19 Abr 2011 às 00:47)

e aqui volta à carga...mais trovoada e chuva:

ps-é impressão minha ou o radar de Coruche foi à vida(de novo)?


----------



## Geiras (19 Abr 2011 às 00:54)

Boa noite!

A trovoada continua, muitos relâmpagos a cair aqui nos arredores.

Ontem acumulei 33mm.

Hoje tenho 2mm acumulados.


----------



## Vince (19 Abr 2011 às 01:02)

E dura ... e dura. Algumas zonas da margem sul já estão com trovoada há 9/10 horas.

(até às 00z)


----------



## Geiras (19 Abr 2011 às 01:08)

Bem, a qualidade não ajuda muito mas cá vai o que estragou os meus 2 televisores...

Diferença entre trovão e relâmpago: inferior a 1 segundo ( queda de raio a uma distância inferior a 343 metros de onde foi filmado)
Cortei algumas partes do som porque disse umas asneiradas...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Abr 2011 às 01:14)

Alguém me pode explicar quando é que esta situação está prevista acabar?

É que sinceramente preciso de dormir e com este festival de trovões fortíssimos, é impossível!!!


----------



## jotasetubal (19 Abr 2011 às 01:14)

já aliviou!

será que vem mais do mesmo?

o que dizem?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Abr 2011 às 01:18)

Novos nucleos CB's em formação a Sul Lisboa...  O que faz falta é isto animar a malta!!


----------



## squidward (19 Abr 2011 às 01:18)

Geiras disse:


> Bem, a qualidade não ajuda muito mas cá vai o que estragou os meus 2 televisores...
> 
> Diferença entre trovão e relâmpago: inferior a 1 segundo ( queda de raio inferior a 343 metros de onde foi filmado)
> Cortei algumas partes do som porque disse umas asneiradas...
> ...




Bem apanhado Geiras

Esse Estrondo foi muito parecido com os 2 que ouvi a tarde e outro que ouvi por volta das 21h


----------



## meteo (19 Abr 2011 às 01:18)

jotasetubal disse:


> já aliviou!
> 
> será que vem mais do mesmo?
> 
> o que dizem?



Aqui continua...
Mas ve-se no satelite que daqui a 1 hora devemos ter ceu pouco nublado..
Apesar de se estar a formar outra celula na Costa Vicentina que podera chegar a Setubal e talvez LIsboa!
Se calhar ainda vai haver festival toda a noite,ja nao digo nada


----------



## Geiras (19 Abr 2011 às 01:21)

Quem ja viu o vídeo que o veja de novo, meti lá o mesmo mas com o corte do som mais reduzido.

2.2mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## jotasetubal (19 Abr 2011 às 01:21)

]ToRnAdO[;274914 disse:
			
		

> Novos nucleos CB's em formação a Sul Lisboa...  O que faz falta é isto animar a malta!!





isso é que era!!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Abr 2011 às 01:24)

Já estão a chegar mais!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Abr 2011 às 01:28)

Bem, despeço-me com trovoada  dispersa, e aguaceiros fracos... para a minha zona o melhor ta para vir... penso eu de que...


----------



## meteo (19 Abr 2011 às 01:30)

Retiro-me com trovoada no mar perto daqui...Parece que estacionou aqui a frente.
Boa noite


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Abr 2011 às 01:38)

Voltou o filme de Terror a Setúbal.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2011 às 01:47)

Descargas eléctricas das 01h10 às 01h40:






ImapWeather


----------



## cactus (19 Abr 2011 às 01:52)

Confirmo tambem , a chuva embora mais fraca, a trovoada e relampagos voltaram em força por aqui ( qual transilvãnia)...


----------



## Náa (19 Abr 2011 às 01:55)

squidward disse:


> e aqui volta à carga...mais trovoada e chuva:
> 
> ps-é impressão minha ou o radar de Coruche foi à vida(de novo)?



Penso que não seja só impressão tua!


----------



## Geiras (19 Abr 2011 às 01:58)

Já vi que a trovoada é para continuar, espero que não cause mais estragos...Entretanto já gravei mais uns quantos relâmpagos bem bonitos e de meter respeito. Houve um que quando já estava a vir para casa passou por cima de mim (nuvem-nuvem) no qual fez com que a rua ficasse às escuras, infelizmente não filmei mas pude vê-lo ao vivo 

3.5mm acumulados.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Abr 2011 às 02:08)

Srª respeitável trovoada, agradecia a sua ausência por umas horas da zona de Setúbal, pois eu, individuo de sono leve, tem que estar a pé daqui a umas parcas 5h:30m...


----------



## squidward (19 Abr 2011 às 02:24)

ganda "Estalo" agora!!!!


----------



## Geiras (19 Abr 2011 às 02:25)

Eu vou estar acordado até por volta das 6h da manhã... tenho apanhado uns bons raios 

5.5mm acumulados.


----------



## xxxjuhxxx (19 Abr 2011 às 02:34)

squidward disse:


> ganda "Estalo" agora!!!!



eheh amigo hoje o Cartaxo tem estado a levar umas belas "lambadas" 

Acho que é a primeira vez que vejo algo assim


----------



## squidward (19 Abr 2011 às 02:48)

xxxjuhxxx disse:


> eheh amigo hoje o Cartaxo tem estado a levar umas belas "lambadas"
> 
> Acho que é a primeira vez que vejo algo assim




pois é, normalmente passa sempre ao lado...mas hoje foi só tirar a barriga de misérias, o Cartaxo já merecia ter uma festa "destas"


----------



## NunoBrito (19 Abr 2011 às 03:08)

Oiço-a ao longe, bate á porta devagarinho, meio envergonhada.

Sra. Trovoada, faça o favor de entrar. 

Também sou filho de Deus e mereço a sua companhia como todos os outros.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Abr 2011 às 08:04)

Há muitos anos que não existia um festival de trovoada assim. Horas e horas e horas...de flashes.

Precipitação acumulada em 24 horas *43,8 mm* e a somar.

Uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras, a margem sul desapareceu literalmente do mapa:


----------



## mortagua (19 Abr 2011 às 08:33)

Bom dia, por aqui tudo calmo... 
Nas últimas horas não houve nada de trovoada, bastante chuva mas trovoada nada. 

Espero pelas próximas horas


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Abr 2011 às 09:10)

Bom dia..

Confesso que foi uma noite muito assustador por vezes, os raios caiam em todos os lados e os estrondos era como se fosse bombas, que até os alarmes tocavam e o chão estremeecia como se fosse um terrramoto. Desde as 16h da tarde que tive trovoada SEM PARAR, ou seja estive umas 10h a ouvir trovoada seguida. Foi algo que penso nunca ter assistido. O bom disto é que tenho muitos videos e fotos de boa qualidade . Mais logo postarei, porque agora quero estar atento ás previsões para as próximas horas, para um novo ataque.
Ja hoje de madrugada penso que foi o pico, ás 01h eram um relampago a cada 5 segundos.


----------



## Lousano (19 Abr 2011 às 09:41)

Bom dia.

Madrugada com períodos de chuva moderada, acumulando 7,6mm.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento moderado/forte e 17,1ºC.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Abr 2011 às 09:54)

Ontem, em Setúbal, por volta das 3h da manhã o festival acalmou e lá adormeci.

Hoje acordo com o céu igualmente carregado, mas nada de chuva / trovoada.

Temperatura mais baixa.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Abr 2011 às 09:57)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/forte-trovoada-atalaia-montijo-18-04-11-a-5560.html#post274962 

Céu nublado.


----------



## jorge1990 (19 Abr 2011 às 11:05)

Boas 

Neste momento 19ºC e 81%HR

Em relação ao dia de ontem foi pena nao ter tirado pelo menos uma fotomas não me recordo de uma noite e madrugada com tanta trovoada.
Vamos ver o que o dia de hoje nos reserva.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Abr 2011 às 11:36)

A luz faltou agora. Céu encoberto


----------



## Microburst (19 Abr 2011 às 11:48)

andres disse:


> Confesso que foi uma noite muito assustador por vezes, os raios caiam em todos os lados e os estrondos era como se fosse bombas, que até os alarmes tocavam e o chão estremeecia como se fosse um terrramoto. Desde as 16h da tarde que tive trovoada SEM PARAR, ou seja estive umas 10h a ouvir trovoada seguida.



Bom dia

É verdade, uma noite impressionante e de pouco sono porque o "bombardeamento" por aqui foi constante até às quase 6 da manhã. Quebras frequentes de tensão eléctrica, muita chuva, mas sobretudo muitos raios e relâmpagos para todos os gostos. Só para ter uma ideia, a sucessão de descargas era suficiente para andar de noite por casa sem necessidade de acender qualquer luz. Até o gato dormiu debaixo da cama, nada como uma trovoada para lhe impor algum respeito. 

"Bombas" que cairam nas imediações aqui das "torres" de Cacilhas contei 24, sendo que a cereja no topo do bolo foram 3 raios que acertaram, respectivamente, na grua da antiga Lisnave, no mastro duma fragata da classe "Bartolomeu Dias" atracada na Base Naval do Alfeite e finalmente (para mim o mais assustador de todos dado estar a apenas 50 metros de distância) na antena de comunicações do quartel dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Cacilhas quando era 0h40. 

Já aqui li o relato de um colega forista a falar dum avião da Lufthansa que se encontrava com dificuldades em, salvo erro, fazer a aproximação à Portela, e tenho que louvar a coragem dos pilotos dum Airbus A320 que perto da meia-noite, e quando os raios cruzavam o céu de 5 em 5 segundos, descolou do aeroporto de Lisboa e rumou a Sul enfiando-se em plena célula numa altura em que a violência da trovoada imperava. Ba*** of steel! 

E hoje, temos mais ou é tempo de intervalo?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2011 às 11:51)

andres disse:


> A luz faltou agora. Céu encoberto



Mas devido a descargas elétricas ou nada a ver?


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Abr 2011 às 11:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mas devido a descargas elétricas ou nada a ver?



Penso que nada a ver, por enquanto ...


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Abr 2011 às 12:10)

Caxias com céu pouco nublado, 19º, vento fraco.

Aqui para a região de Lisboa, e olhando para as imagens de satélite, parece que nas próximas 3 ou 4 horas nada de extraordinário se passará, certo? 

 Previsões para o fim da tarde?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2011 às 12:31)

Microburst disse:


> Já aqui li o relato de um colega forista a falar dum avião da Lufthansa que se encontrava com dificuldades em, salvo erro, fazer a aproximação à Portela, e tenho que louvar a coragem dos pilotos dum Airbus A320 que perto da meia-noite, e quando os raios cruzavam o céu de 5 em 5 segundos, descolou do aeroporto de Lisboa e rumou a Sul enfiando-se em plena célula numa altura em que a violência da trovoada imperava.



Segundo o site da ANA, um avião da Lufthansa vindo de Frankfurt, era previsto aterrar pelas 23h40, mas acabou só por aterrar às 00h34. No que vejo foi o único avião da Lufthansa a aterrar na altura de maior instabilidade.




Segundo aquele site que no outro dia indiquei, o ilMeteo, em que dava temporal desde as 19h de ontem até às 7h de hoje, que pelo que se viu confirmou-se essa previsão, só está prevista trovoada para Lisboa das 15h às 22h de quinta, e das 11h às 13h de sexta, enquanto que para aqui (Loures), e pelo menos para o Montijo haverá instabilidade amanhã às 10h, e quinta das 15h às 22h. É curioso que para Torres Vedras há instabilidade hoje das 13h às 16h, amanhã às 13h, quinta das 16h às 23h e sexta das 0h às 15h.


Chove agora qui moderado a forte, nada de trovoadas.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Abr 2011 às 12:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Segundo o site da ANA, um avião da Lufthansa vindo de Frankfurt, era previsto aterrar pelas 23h40, mas acabou só por aterrar às 00h34. No que vejo foi o único avião da Lufthansa a aterrar na altura de maior instabilidade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para a tarde há cape e o modelo preve alguma chuva. Acompanharemos .


----------



## Microburst (19 Abr 2011 às 13:07)

Microburst disse:


> ... e finalmente (para mim o mais assustador de todos dado estar a apenas 50 metros de distância) na antena de comunicações do quartel dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Cacilhas quando era 0h40.



Ainda para complementar aquilo que disse antes, não há rede TMN aqui em Cacilhas e parte de Almada neste momento porque, segundo os técnicos da mesma operadora que há pouco encontrei na rua, a descarga eléctrica que ontem à noite atingiu a antena situada nos Bombeiros Voluntários de Cacilhas queimou todos os circuitos e é necessária a sua substituição.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Abr 2011 às 13:08)

Microburst disse:


> Ainda para complementar aquilo que disse antes, não há rede TMN aqui em Cacilhas e parte de Almada neste momento porque, segundo os técnicos da mesma operadora que há pouco encontrei na rua, a descarga eléctrica que ontem à noite atingiu a antena situada nos Bombeiros Voluntários de Cacilhas queimou todos os circuitos e é necessária a sua substituição.



Acrescento também que um raio caiu a 65 metros da minha casa, queimando a parte de cima de um prédio.


----------



## squidward (19 Abr 2011 às 13:41)

squidward disse:


> ganda "Estalo" agora!!!!



Confirmei agora pelo mapa de DEA's do IM e pelas suas coordenadas através do Google maps, que este raio das 2:24h, poderá ter atingido um dos pára-raios aqui em frente da minha casa...algo que nunca tinha assistido 
Foi mesmo para terminar em grande, visto que depois desse trovão, nunca mais houve nada e tudo acalmou. Vamos ver o que me aguarda para o dia de hoje...mas certamente que o dia 18-4-2011 ficará para a memoria como o melhor dia de sempre de trovoadas para mim.


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Abr 2011 às 14:22)

neste momento em pombal está cada vez mais Negro para o litoral. nas próximas horas é de prever mais chuva e quiçá trovoada para a região.


----------



## Teles (19 Abr 2011 às 14:56)

Boas , por aqui já vai trovejando e caiu uma bela chuvada agora


----------



## jotasetubal (19 Abr 2011 às 14:58)

Em Setúbal céu azul e sol firme!! Nem parece que o céu desabou esta noite!!


----------



## squidward (19 Abr 2011 às 15:14)

aqui o céu está a ficar muito escuro e ameaçador


----------



## Geiras (19 Abr 2011 às 15:18)

Com o desenrrolar da madrugada, a chuva manteve-se mas a trovoada foi diminuindo de frequência e intensidade. A noite de ontem foi assustadora e de impor bastante respeito. Não me lembro de nunca ter visto assim uma trovoada.

Acumulado de ontem: 33mm
Acumulado de hoje: 26mm (dos quais 20mm foram acumulados entre as 00h e as 06h).

Mais de 15 dias sem chuva era de esperar esta brutalidade... em 2 dias quase que chego ao acumulado do mês passado.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Abr 2011 às 15:25)

Céu negro para Palmela, e pareceu-me ouvir um trovão, logo de seguida começa a chover.

Chove.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Abr 2011 às 15:54)

Chove forte e 19,5ºC.


----------



## Aspvl (19 Abr 2011 às 16:10)

O que será de esperar hoje à noite para a zona de Leiria?


----------



## jotasetubal (19 Abr 2011 às 16:16)

Começa a escurecer em Setúbal


----------



## manganao (19 Abr 2011 às 16:16)

tou a ver k o ppl de setubal teve uma noite agitada  aki pelas caldas esta tudo muito calmo chuvinha fraca, e trovada so mesmo ontem ao inicio da noite e pouca!!!


----------



## Lousano (19 Abr 2011 às 16:28)

Está tudo a ficar muito escuro e pela imagem satélite as células estão a formar-se mais a nordeste de ontem.

Hoje isto promete.


----------



## F_R (19 Abr 2011 às 17:00)

Grande chuvada à pouco.

Trovoada hoje ainda não me apercebi de nada

Mínima: 13.7
Máxima:19.6ºC

Agora: 17.2ºC

9.2mm acumulados


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Abr 2011 às 17:26)

Ontem, dia com maxima de 24,2 ºC e que acabou com quase 19 mm acumulados ao longo de um final de tarde e continuaçao de noite com trovoada.

---

Hoje ja conto com 10,4 mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2011 às 17:41)

Como é, logo à noite há festa?


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2011 às 18:36)

Bem desculpem a estação ter estado off estes dias!! mas já está on!

Precipitação ontem 30,4mm
Precipitação hoje 37,0mm

Total dos dois dias 67,4mm 

Rajada máxima ontem de 61,2km/h (17:19)


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2011 às 18:37)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Como é, logo à noite há festa?



Tive a dar uma vista de olhos por alto e sim pode animar bem para o litoral a partir da próxima madrugada


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Abr 2011 às 18:40)

miguel disse:


> Precipitação ontem 30,4mm
> Precipitação hoje 30,7mm
> 
> Total dos dois dias 67,4mm



Arrábida effect 

Excelente acumulação migas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2011 às 18:42)

miguel disse:


> Tive a dar uma vista de olhos por alto e sim pode animar bem para o litoral a partir da próxima madrugada



Achas que para Loures haverá alguma coisa? Ontem pelos vistos assistiram a alta animação, e eu aqui foi só chuva nas telhas e uns relâmpagozitos a sudeste...


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Abr 2011 às 18:54)

Lousano disse:


> Está tudo a ficar muito escuro e pela imagem satélite as células estão a formar-se mais a nordeste de ontem.
> 
> Hoje isto promete.



Corroboro a tua afirmação. acabei de vir de um passeio pela senhora dá Piedade e assim que voltei para i carro começou a chover desalmadamente. para a serra continua negro e prossegue a chuva. Em Almada em 24 horas já São mais de 44 mm acumulados. bom evento, este.


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2011 às 19:00)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Achas que para Loures haverá alguma coisa? Ontem pelos vistos assistiram a alta animação, e eu aqui foi só chuva nas telhas e uns relâmpagozitos a sudeste...



Isto das trovoadas tem muito que se lhe diga, mas em principio a próxima madrugada ate amanha de manha a melhor região vai ser o litoral principalmente Lisboa e Setúbal! por isso não estás num mau local agora é uma questão de sorte


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Abr 2011 às 19:11)

Já estão a carregar os vídeos de ontem à noite.

Hoje, tudo comentava o temporal de ontem à noite por Setúbal.

No entanto, voltei para o Alentejo hoje, e quando abalei de Setúbal pelas 15h o sol brilhava.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2011 às 19:17)

miguel disse:


> Isto das trovoadas tem muito que se lhe diga, mas em principio a próxima madrugada ate amanha de manha a melhor região vai ser o litoral principalmente Lisboa e Setúbal! por isso não estás num mau local agora é uma questão de sorte



Pode ser que consiga algo... Ontem uma primeira trovoada passou ao horizonte da direita para a esquerda, só se ouvia a trovoada ao longe e nem se via um relâmpago. Logo a seguir ia passear os cães quando num segundo começa a chover torrencialmente com relâmpagos bem fortes, um deles a cerca de 500 metros de onde estava. Foi nessa altura que consegui algumas fotografias, a maior parte "recortadas" dos vídeos que filmei. Foi pena foi não ter conseguido nada do que caiu aqui a 500 metros.

Daqui vejo isto:









Edit 19:45h

Ainda não percebo muito de nuvens, mas parece-me algo grandioso! Está a crescer constantemente para os lados de Vila Franca de Xira e a deslocar-se para Norte. Estrenho que os aviões estejam a aterrar/levantar da pista 03 e não da 21.


----------



## mortagua (19 Abr 2011 às 20:18)

Algumas imagens de hoje:


----------



## Geiras (19 Abr 2011 às 21:11)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *22.5ºC*
Mínima: *14.4ºC*
Precipitação: *26mm* 

Agora estão 17.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Abr 2011 às 21:18)

Foi mesmo um festival eléctrico espectacular! 

Nunca tinha assistido a algo assim, raios a percorrer o céu de um lado ao outro, trovões fortíssimos, e chuva forte, embora por poucos períodos.

Desde as 16:30 até às 02h da madrugada foi sempre a bombar, apanhei um valente susto com um raio que caiu a menos de 150 metros de mim. 

Foi lindo, agora é aproveitar o que ainda vem para esta madrugada e amanhã.


Sigo com 19ºC após uma máxima de 23ºC.

Ainda há pouco estava-se a formar qualquer coisa, ainda choveu, mas já se dissipou.


----------



## MSantos (19 Abr 2011 às 21:18)

Boas...

Depois da noite passada ter sido muito agitada ao longo do dia de hoje nada de mais aconteceu, aqui na minha zona não choveu nem trovejou, veremos o que nos reserva a próxima noite 

Por agora 17ºC


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Abr 2011 às 21:45)

Vídeos de ontem à noite em Setúbal.

O primeiro - Feito às 00h:45m +/-, não liguem à conversa do pessoal, mas tava tudo a comentar aquela 3ª guerra mundial.   Sabem como são as laddies.  

O segundo - Feito à 1h:30m +/-, mais soft.

Espero que gostem.


----------



## NfrG (19 Abr 2011 às 21:47)

Boa noite

Tarde de muito sol e apenas umas nuvens que lá iam passando de vez em quando...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Abr 2011 às 22:07)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 21.5ºC

T.Minima: 13.5ºC

Prec: 29.8mm


----------



## NfrG (19 Abr 2011 às 22:15)

Os avisos de alerta amarelo do IM acabam às 23:59 de hoje, no entanto prevê-se chuva e trovoada para esta madrugada certo?
Sendo assim deverão estender os avisos pelo menos até amanhã de manhã.


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2011 às 23:23)

sigo com 16,3ºC e vento nulo humidade de 88%


----------



## Another Messiah (19 Abr 2011 às 23:47)

Boa noite a todos!

Está prevista chuva durante a noite na zona de Lisboa? Pela imagem de satélite existe uma frente em aproximação, mas será suficientemente activa para tal?


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,2ºC

Mín - 14,3ºC

Precipitação - 9,8 mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Abr 2011 às 00:04)

Another Messiah disse:


> Boa noite a todos!
> 
> Está prevista chuva durante a noite na zona de Lisboa? Pela imagem de satélite existe uma frente em aproximação, mas será suficientemente activa para tal?



Julgo que esta praticamente a entrar a frente fria,que dara chuva continua mas nao muito intensa nas proximas horas.Aguardemos


----------



## Another Messiah (20 Abr 2011 às 00:07)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Julgo que esta praticamente a entrar a frente fria,que dara chuva continua mas nao muito intensa nas proximas horas.Aguardemos



A ver vamos! 

Estou curioso para ver o que nos reserva amanhã o dia!


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2011 às 00:14)

Acabou de rebentar trovoadas a mistura na frente, como esperava a madrugada pode ser animada


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Abr 2011 às 00:23)

olá

Se assim for pelo menos terei mais sorte em poder acompanhar o possível evento mesmo descartando a hipótese de alguma semelhança com o que se passou na última madrugada que infelizmente não pude apreciar como gostaria...

A noite por enquanto esta calma, céu muito nublado e sem precipitação.
Vento fraco em deslocação de WNW.

*16ºC*


----------



## Another Messiah (20 Abr 2011 às 00:24)

miguel disse:


> Acabou de rebentar trovoadas a mistura na frente, como esperava a madrugada pode ser animada



Vendo a imagem de satélite, também reparei nisso! Olhos bem atentos... Será que as células vão crescer mais?


----------



## mynd (20 Abr 2011 às 00:25)

Another Messiah disse:


> Boa noite a todos!
> 
> Está prevista chuva durante a noite na zona de Lisboa? *Pela imagem de satélite* existe uma frente em aproximação, mas será suficientemente activa para tal?



Boa noite

Depois de ter comprado uma mini estação, fica a pergunda: Onde posso ver as imagens de satelite como vi ontem aqui no forum com a celulas a formarem na zona de Setubal.

Obrigado


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2011 às 00:33)

O estofex já lançou aviso e este está bem melhor e atractivo que o de ontem...

Ver aqui

Sigo com 15.6ºC e a subir à medida que entra nebulosidade.


----------



## Teles (20 Abr 2011 às 00:42)

mynd podes ver aqui:
http://www.sat24.com/


----------



## mortagua (20 Abr 2011 às 00:55)

Está tudo muito calmo 
Por favor que venha mais do mesmoo!  (parte da tarde)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Abr 2011 às 00:58)

Impressao minha ao vamos ter um 'BIS' do dia de ontem?!


----------



## mortagua (20 Abr 2011 às 01:01)

]ToRnAdO[;275183 disse:
			
		

> Impressao minha ao vamos ter um 'BIS' do dia de ontem?!



Provavelmente sim.
Ao contrário de mim que mais uma vez, a trovoada não quer nada comigo...


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Abr 2011 às 01:11)

Está com bom aspecto, a instabilidade ainda é muita e as condições para se formarem também.

Sigo com 17,3ºC e uma estranha calmaria na rua.


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2011 às 01:25)

Por cá já 

Sigo com 15.6ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Abr 2011 às 01:27)

O espaço aéreo confunde muito qualquer som que se possa ouvir, mas provavelmente não houve nada...  no entanto parece que a temperatura subiu ligeiramente desde há pouco!

*17ºC*


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Abr 2011 às 01:37)

Segundo imagens de satélite, parece que está uma pequena célula a formar-se a sul de Lisboa e dirige-se para cá, passando pela Península de Setúbal. Vamos ver no que dá.

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/satpics/latest_IR.html


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2011 às 01:54)

Primeiro milímetro acumulado do dia 

15.5ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2011 às 02:13)

Confirmo trovoada a Sul.
Chove de forma moderada e tenho 2.5mm acumulados


----------



## mortagua (20 Abr 2011 às 02:16)

Geiras disse:


> Confirmo trovoada a Sul.
> Chove de forma moderada e tenho 2.5mm acumulados



Tira umas fotos e posta 
Eu despeço-me com o tempo calma... alguma chuva, fraca.


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2011 às 02:17)

mortagua disse:


> Tira umas fotos e posta
> Eu despeço-me com o tempo calma... alguma chuva, fraca.



Acabei de ver mais um flash e estou agora a ouvir o trovão um pouco longe. Vem aí eheh


----------



## mortagua (20 Abr 2011 às 02:19)

Geiras disse:


> Acabei de ver mais um flash e estou agora a ouvir o trovão um pouco longe. Vem aí eheh



Aproveita e reza para que chegue ate cá em cima!  
Se chegar durante a madrugada, vai ter de ser potente para me acordar


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2011 às 02:32)

Já assisti no mínimo a 5 flashs. Não vou filmar porque acho que não vale a pena, dada a grande distancia dos relâmpagos (mas oiço na mesma o trovão e não muito fraco)

4.5mm acumulados.


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2011 às 02:34)

Também chove moderado em Linda-a-Velha (Oeiras)... 

Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão mas não tenho a certeza


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2011 às 02:39)

MSantos disse:


> Também chove moderado em Linda-a-Velha (Oeiras)...
> 
> Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão mas não tenho a certeza



Por aqui está a trovejar, trovoada cada vez mais perto e com maior frequência.

5.2mm acumulados.

*EDIT:* A trovoada por agora parou mas a chuva continua a cair de forma moderada, 7mm acumulados e temperatura de 15.5ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Abr 2011 às 03:00)

Também já ouvi 3 trovões ao longe e vi um relâmpago a Sul.

16,9ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2011 às 03:01)

Geiras disse:


> Por aqui está a trovejar, trovoada cada vez mais perto e com maior frequência.
> 
> 5.2mm acumulados.
> 
> *EDIT:* A trovoada por agora parou mas a chuva continua a cair de forma moderada, 7mm acumulados e temperatura de 15.5ºC.



Pareceu-me ouvir 2 trovões distantes, se calhar foram mesmo... Neste momento chove de forma fraca/moderada.

Esta noite está a ser muito mais calma do que a anterior, mas esta chuvinha também vem bem a calhar


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Abr 2011 às 03:06)

Chuva e vento fracos, por agora.

Pareceu-me ouvir um ou dois trovões A célula já está a fazer das suas e faz muito bem


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2011 às 03:06)

A trovoada voltou, estou a ouvir trovões com um intervalo de cerca de 5 minutos.

Temperatura estabilizada, a chuva está a cair de forma mais fraca e tenho um acumulado de 7.7mm.


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Abr 2011 às 03:09)

Também estou a ouvir alguns trovões com frequência, a madrugada promete. 

Chuva moderada e vento fraco.

A temperatura desceu para os 16,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2011 às 03:18)

Acabou de passar uma trovoada mesmo em cima de Setúbal!! chove e acumulei desde as 00h 8,8mm  ainda se ouvem os trovoes fortes! não deu para fotos porque passou mesmo em cima


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2011 às 03:19)

A trovoada já está para Este e SE mas consigo ver perfeitamente flashs e ouvir os respectivos trovões.

Chove fraco, 8mm acumulados.


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Abr 2011 às 03:25)

Parece que a trovoada passou, continua a chuva moderada.

Despeço-me com a temperatura estabilizada nos 16,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2011 às 03:39)

Vem outra trovoada a caminho de Sul a ver se esta fica fotogénica


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2011 às 03:44)

A trovoada a Este já lá vai agora estou concentrado nos clarões que vou avistando a Sul.

Neste momento morrinha.


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2011 às 04:00)

A que vinha mais a sul não deu nada! morreu! vou com 10,6mm acumulados e 14,7ºC

PS:78,0mm em 3 dias é obra!! e o terceiro dia mal começou ainda! ultrapassou já a média do mês


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2011 às 04:17)

Bem, parece que acabou, 8.5mm acumulados, até mais logo


----------



## Teles (20 Abr 2011 às 07:59)

Boas, por aqui o dia começou com céu muito nublado , temperatura actual de 14,0ºC, precipitação acumulada até ao momento 3,3mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Abr 2011 às 09:42)

Bom Dia

Durante a madrugada cairam alguns aguaceiros que acumularam 4.9mm, neste momento o vento sopra fraco de W e está a cair um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Abr 2011 às 10:09)

bom dia a lousã acordou debaixo de chuva e com a serra tapada por um denso manto de neblina. a chuva é forte. espero que seja uma situacao passageira


----------



## mortagua (20 Abr 2011 às 10:41)

O IM retirou os avisos. Iremos ter uma pausa ou acabou por agora?


----------



## HotSpot (20 Abr 2011 às 10:42)

Hoje sigo com 11,0 mm acumulados.

A soma dos últimos 3 dias, que é ao mesmo tempo o total de Abril, é de 59,4 mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Abr 2011 às 10:58)

E vão mais 4.4mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Abr 2011 às 11:49)

Bom dia!

Ontem por aqui foi um dia bastante calmo (não falando da madrugada de bastante chuva e alguma trovoada), caracterizado apenas por um aguaceiro moderado a forte por volta do meio-dia. Hoje às 2h58 acordei com chuva bastante forte, mas rapidamente adormeci, não ouvi nenhum trovão.

Também queria saber a resposta à pergunto do mortagua, 


> Iremos ter uma pausa ou acabou por agora?


----------



## vitamos (20 Abr 2011 às 12:06)

A resposta é não. Com o avançar da tarde a instabilidade vai-se acentuar. Valores de CAPE e LI favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas. Atenção também aos valores de precipitação previstos, sobretudo ao final da tarde / noite.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Abr 2011 às 12:16)

vitamos disse:


> A resposta é não. Com o avançar da tarde a instabilidade vai-se acentuar. Valores de CAPE e LI favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas. Atenção também aos valores de precipitação previstos, sobretudo ao final da tarde / noite.



Cool...! Já que ontem por aqui não se passou nada, podia vir uma bela tempestade aqui para estes lados, já que está tudo a passar ao lado...

Continuo a achar estranho o tráfego aéreo estar a utilizar a pista 03, porque segundo a metar de LPPT a direcção do vento está a 300º... mas enfim, lá o ATC devem saber o porquê.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Abr 2011 às 12:20)

neste momento há uma bela faixa de instabilidade para o interior de portugal.


----------



## Lousano (20 Abr 2011 às 12:25)

PedroAfonso disse:


> bom dia a lousã acordou debaixo de chuva e com a serra tapada por um denso manto de neblina. a chuva é forte. espero que seja uma situacao passageira



Da chuva da manhã a estação registou 13,2mm.

Terceiro dia com mais de 10mm de precipitação.


----------



## mortagua (20 Abr 2011 às 12:51)

Pareceu-me ver 1 relâmpago ao longe, mas não ouvi o trovão :S

Tem chovido fraco por aqui, vento quase nulo.


----------



## fhff (20 Abr 2011 às 14:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Continuo a achar estranho o tráfego aéreo estar a utilizar a pista 03, porque segundo a metar de LPPT a direcção do vento está a 300º... mas enfim, lá o ATC devem saber o porquê.




Não é um pouco indiferente? Seja qual for a pista o vento cruzado será sempre mais ou menos perpendicular (90º de cada uma das pistas), não é?

Total acumulado hoje até 13:00, hoje, 16 mm.

Abraços


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Abr 2011 às 14:48)

Boa tarde.

Minima de 13,3ºC e céu nublado.

Foi uma noite de muita chuva, alguma trovoada. 16mm hoje, 62mm em três dias, ou seja o mês de Abril.

Acompanharemos esta tarde tão interessante..


----------



## Lightning (20 Abr 2011 às 16:00)

Poucas descargas eléctricas a rondar Portugal neste momento. 

No litoral oeste adivinha-se mais um dia sem animação. A não ser que as nuvens se lembrem de nós... 

Pessoal do interior, aproveitem.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Abr 2011 às 16:08)

Boas, por aqui já cairam mais 2.3mm


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2011 às 16:29)

Mínima de 13.6ºC.
Tenho 8.5mm acumulados tudo de madrugada.

Agora o sol predomina e estão 19.8ºC.


----------



## rafaeljona (20 Abr 2011 às 16:43)

:A mim custa me dizer que está .......... céu limpo.
E não se avizinha nada de novo aqui para os lados do nosso Oeste.
Ontem foi o que foi, alguns aguaceiros fortes mas nada de relevante.
Á alguma coisa de interessante para o fim de tarde/noite para estes lados?
Para este estão umas nuvens de trovoada bastante convincentes mas aqui.


----------



## lismen (20 Abr 2011 às 17:07)

Boa tarde aquela mancha nublosa na zona do atlântico e capaz de ainda chegar aqui até nós hoje? 
De momento tudo muito calmo ceu pouco nublado e temperatura agradavel

Abraço a todos 


*Dados actuais
Temp 17ºC
VENTO WSW 15 km/h
Pressao 1007hpa*


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Abr 2011 às 18:14)

lismen disse:


> Boa tarde *aquela mancha nublosa *na zona do atlântico e capaz de ainda chegar aqui até nós hoje?
> De momento tudo muito calmo ceu pouco nublado e temperatura agradavel
> 
> Abraço a todos
> ...



É o centro da depressão 

Penso que a chegar cá é mesmo só no final desta madrugada..
Mas até lá, esperemos que se forme algo.. Se não, nada teremos hoje.


----------



## squidward (20 Abr 2011 às 18:21)

por aqui mais um dia "aborrecido"...hoje à tarde então nem sequer choveu


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Abr 2011 às 18:32)

ainda tenho esperança, visto que se esá a formar quaquer coisa a norte do algarve.


----------



## Lightning (20 Abr 2011 às 19:55)

Só não adivinho o euromilhões...  

Como era de esperar, zero. Nem sequer uma célula apareceu ou passou de raspão. 

Céu muito nublado e tempo fresco com 16,9ºC e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2011 às 20:04)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*13.6ºC*
Máxima:*20,1ºC*

Rajada máxima:*26km/h*

Precipitação total:*13,0mm* (trovoada)

Agora estão 16,7ºC, 65%Hr, 1005,9hpa e vento nulo

Quanto ao que dizem do centro da depressão! vai nos afetar amanha durante o dia e vai se estender até a noite! ou seja para mim amanha vai ser o ou um dos melhores dias desta semana de instabilidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Abr 2011 às 20:22)

miguel disse:


> Quanto ao que dizem do centro da depressão! vai nos afetar amanha durante o dia e vai se estender até a noite! ou seja para mim amanha vai ser o ou um dos melhores dias desta semana de instabilidade.



Achas que chega a Loures? Ou no mínimo a Lisboa?


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2011 às 21:07)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Achas que chega a Loures? Ou no mínimo a Lisboa?



Sim quase sem duvidas


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2011 às 21:37)

miguel disse:


> Sim quase sem duvidas



Olá Miguel 

Não tenho assim muito tempo para poder analisar melhor os modelos, amanha há alguma possibilidade de haver uma trovoada como a do passado dia 18 aqui para esta zona?

Tenho ali uma câmara que não me vai desiludir e terei de decidir agora se fico na casa do meu familiar para amanha poder reportar ou não.

Obrigado


----------



## Lightning (20 Abr 2011 às 21:43)

Geiras disse:


> Olá Miguel
> 
> Tenho ali uma câmara que não me vai desiludir e terei de decidir agora se fico na casa do meu familiar para amanha poder reportar ou não.
> 
> Obrigado



Fica com a câmara para poderes filmar amanhã, quem não arrisca não petisca. 

Eu costumo confiar no miguel, e digo-te muito sinceramente que a maior parte das vezes que ele fala acerta sempre, é como que se fosse vidente. 

E não estou a brincar, pois já tive provas disso. 

Estive a estudar a situação para amanhã e desta vez vou fazer as coisas de outra maneira para poder apanhar muitos mais raios.


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2011 às 21:51)

Lightning disse:


> Fica com a câmara para poderes filmar amanhã, quem não arrisca não petisca.
> 
> Eu costumo confiar no miguel, e digo-te muito sinceramente que a maior parte das vezes que ele fala acerta sempre, é como que se fosse vidente.
> 
> ...



Pah estou muita triste de ter sabido agora que o meu familiar até me levava no carro por aí a fazer uma boa reportagem...espero que tenhamos mais uma boa trovoada porque fiquei com pena de não ter filmado a anterior.

Estou agora a testar a cãmara não é grande máquina mas sempre é bem melhor que a antes utilizada por mim.

Deixando o off-topic os extremos de hoje foram:

Máxima: *20.1ºC*
Mínima: *13.6ºC*


----------



## Lightning (20 Abr 2011 às 22:15)

Geiras disse:


> Pah estou muita triste de ter sabido agora que o meu familiar até me levava no carro por aí a fazer uma boa reportagem...espero que tenhamos mais uma boa trovoada porque fiquei com pena de não ter filmado a anterior.
> 
> Estou agora a testar a cãmara não é grande máquina mas sempre é bem melhor que a antes utilizada por mim.



Eu também fiquei assim porque não filmei a trovoada do dia 18. Mas calma, mais oportunidades hão-de vir. E amanhã se tudo correr bem vamos agarrar esta oportunidade com unhas e dentes. 

----

Por Corroios ameaçou há bocado cair alguma precipitação, mas não passou de uma ameaça. O tempo está fresco, com temperatura nos 16,6ºC e humidade relativa baixa, nos 45%.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Abr 2011 às 22:43)

Off topic: O que me aconselham, colocar a máquina na opção de tirar fotografias constantemente, ou filmar e depois tentar fazer printscreen para ver se sai algo de jeito?


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Abr 2011 às 23:55)

Chove, não é pouco mas também não é muito. É chuva ...

14,0ºC e aguardo pelo fim da madrugada e o dia de amanhã .


----------



## mortagua (21 Abr 2011 às 00:23)

Então hoje é melhor dormir cedo para amanha de manha acompanhar todo o invento. 

Dia praticamente sem chova, apenas tenho a apontar um aguaceiro forte que caiu por volta das 19:30h. Vento fraco.
Aguardo pela trovoada!!


----------



## Geiras (21 Abr 2011 às 00:25)

Fiquei a saber que o meu tio foi e é um MeteoLouco, embora agora tenha menos paciência...Isto justifica as estações com sensor de temperatura/humidade e relógio que ele tem e teve espalhados pela casa 
__
Acumulado de ontem de 9mm.



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Off topic: O que me aconselham, colocar a máquina na opção de tirar fotografias constantemente, ou filmar e depois tentar fazer printscreen para ver se sai algo de jeito?



Depende da máquina, experimenta meter essa opção e filmar, se o resultado não for o esperado terás de tirar o print à imagem do vídeo


----------



## NfrG (21 Abr 2011 às 00:36)

Boa noite

Por agora chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## squidward (21 Abr 2011 às 01:17)

aqui já começa a chover


----------



## Geiras (21 Abr 2011 às 02:29)

Oiço trovões ao longe


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2011 às 02:35)

Geiras disse:


> Olá Miguel
> 
> Não tenho assim muito tempo para poder analisar melhor os modelos, amanha há alguma possibilidade de haver uma trovoada como a do passado dia 18 aqui para esta zona?
> 
> ...



Sim penso que poderemos ver assim uma coisa parecida pode é não ser no mesmo sitio que nesse dia!! se bem que acredito que vai ser mais ou menos nos mesmos sítios  

Precipitação ontem 13,8mm

Desde as 00h acumulei 4,0mm agora chove e assim se vai manter nas próximas horas com picos de mais forte! trovoadas vão se dar já esta madrugada que estamos no interior não descartando alguma no litoral... o dia promete e bem e mesmo de noite como se gosta vão andar a nossa volta...

Ps: estou a ouvir trovoes ao longe


----------



## Geiras (21 Abr 2011 às 02:37)

miguel disse:


> Sim penso que poderemos ver assim uma coisa parecida pode é não ser no mesmo sitio que nesse dia!! se bem que acredito que vai ser mais ou menos nos mesmos sítios
> 
> Precipitação ontem 13,8mm
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela resposta, uma coisa, visto que também já estou a ouvir trovôes ao longe, será que a trovoada fica-se apenas para madrugada e manhã ou na próxima noite e madrugada também poderá haver alguma coisa?

O centro de baixas pressões está mesmo aqui ao "lado"...


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2011 às 02:49)

Geiras disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta, uma coisa, visto que também já estou a ouvir trovôes ao longe, será que a trovoada fica-se apenas para madrugada e manhã ou na próxima noite e madrugada também poderá haver alguma coisa?
> 
> O centro de baixas pressões está mesmo aqui ao "lado"...



Deixei de ouvir ouvi apenas dois.

vai ser amanha durante o dia e noite 

Sim vai se manter de noite e madrugada eu diria que o pico da instabilidade será entre as 12h de hoje (quinta) e as 12h de sexta.

o centro está aqui ao lado e vai se deslocar durante o dia cá para cima e espero a gerar bastantes trovoadas no período que referi.

Continua a chuva e vou com 4,4mm
13,7ºC


----------



## Geiras (21 Abr 2011 às 03:05)

miguel disse:


> Deixei de ouvir ouvi apenas dois.
> 
> vai ser amanha durante o dia e noite
> 
> ...



Óptimo. É nesse mesmo período que preferia 

Aqui ouvi 4 trovoes todos muito longe e cheguei a ver um flash.

Hoje tenho apenas 0.2mm. 
13.2ºC


----------



## pax_julia (21 Abr 2011 às 04:18)

O grosso passou aqui no baixo alentejo. Rendeu chuva muito forte e muita trovoada entre as 2 e as 3h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Abr 2011 às 10:17)

Bom Dia

Por aqui esta madrugada e inicio de manhã cairam vários aguaceiros fortes que acumularam 15.6mm.


----------



## Lousano (21 Abr 2011 às 10:34)

Bom dia.

Depois de um inicio de manhã com chuva, que acumulou 3,6mm, ela regressa.

Tactual: 13,9ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Abr 2011 às 10:49)

Bom dia!
Ontem terminei o dia (noite) a chover de fraco a moderado.
Esta madrugada acordei por volta das 6h20 por causa da chuva torrencial, às 9h levantei-me e já não chovia.
Espero haver festa hoje de tarde


----------



## dASk (21 Abr 2011 às 11:02)

este evento está deveras interessante! hoje já vou com *17,2mm* e o acumulado do evento vai nos *77,8mm/B] e ainda não acabou... Quem diria que este mês de Abril ainda tinha tanto para dar *


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Abr 2011 às 11:17)

São estas a sul que vêm para cá?


----------



## mortagua (21 Abr 2011 às 11:19)

Tempo sereno, pequenas abertas mas já se vêem algumas nuvens escuras a S/O.

Estou a espera de uma boa festa 

P.S: A pouco a minha avó disse:
"Está sol e nuvens de trovoada, vai ser uma bela tarde em casa."


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Abr 2011 às 11:32)

Bom dia !

Brutal a chuva  que tem caido nestes dias por cá ! Só esta noite caiu 18,5mm e ainda vai cair muito mais. Este mês vai com 81,5mm, em 4 dias !

Mínima de 12,6ºC e agora está nuvens negras e outras brancas, sol e 16,9ºC.

Vamos ter uma tarde deveras interessante .

Durante a noite pareceu-me ouvir 1 trovão.


----------



## Microburst (21 Abr 2011 às 11:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Esta madrugada acordei por volta das 6h20 por causa da chuva torrencial, às 9h levantei-me e já não chovia.



Bom dia 

O mesmo se passou aqui por Almada. O dilúvio começou precisamente às 6h15 e continuou forte até às 6h40. Depois acalmou um pouco, mas 5 minutos depois carregou novamente até quase às 7h. Tenho acumulados até agora 17,6mm, sendo que o rain rate máximo foi às 6h26 com 184,2mm/h.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Abr 2011 às 11:37)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> São estas a sul que vêm para cá?



Aconselho-te a acompanhares pelo MeteoCorroios, mais fiável ( na parte das trovoadas).

http://tempoemcorroios.com/


----------



## dASk (21 Abr 2011 às 12:39)

acho que o dia de hoje vai ser para bater recordes de precipitação em 24h aqui na Moita pelo menos...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Abr 2011 às 13:00)

Aqui está escuro, nem sei porque é que não começa a chover.

Já vem tarde, mas deixo aqui algumas imagens e um vídeo sobre a trovoada de segunda-feira:
(Espero que gostem)


----------



## Teles (21 Abr 2011 às 13:04)

Muito bom e obrigado pela partilha Duarte


----------



## Microburst (21 Abr 2011 às 13:43)

Muito bom Duarte, obrigado. 

Entretanto a temperatura ao final da manhã seguia nuns agradáveis 18,6ºC quando começou a descer e já vai nuns fresquinhos 15,4ºC por aqui. Tudo muito escuro a Oeste e Sudoeste e o vento cheira a chuva.


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2011 às 14:26)

Por aqui a madrugada foi de chuva que deixou 8,0mm

Agora o vento tem vindo a aumentar já tive uma rajada de 47km/h a temperatura com o aumento da humidade é que está a descer já vai nos 16,0ºC e a humidade nos 77% a pressão é de 1003,6hpa com o centro da depressão quase cá em cima, as próximas horas vão ser de chuva/aguaceiros e trovoadas nalguns locais principalmente depois das 17h mais ou menos a progredir de SW para NE, a próxima noite e madrugada vai ser toda ela com instabilidade como já tinha dito ontem.


----------



## Lightning (21 Abr 2011 às 14:42)

Por aqui o vento aumentou também, o céu está mais escuro e surgiram agora as primeiras descargas eléctricas perto do litoral centro. 

Que seja uma noite igual ou melhor que a do dia 18.  

Temperatura nos 16,8ºC, HR nos 65%. Destaque também para a pressão baixa, nos 1002 milibares.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Abr 2011 às 15:02)

Por aqui á pouco ouvi dois trovôes, fui lá fora e está tudo escuro para o interior, cá apenas caiu um aguaceiro que acumulou 2.1mm


----------



## Teles (21 Abr 2011 às 15:18)

E por aqui já troveja


----------



## F_R (21 Abr 2011 às 15:21)

A trovoada anda aqui a rondar

Em Abrantes hoje 19.4mm acumulados

Mínima: 13.5ºC
Máxima: 18.1ºC

Agora 14.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Abr 2011 às 15:31)

Em Queluz 4,2 mm até ao momento.

Vento fraco e 14,3ºC.


----------



## F_R (21 Abr 2011 às 15:35)

E volta a "malhar" à grande


----------



## lismen (21 Abr 2011 às 15:45)

Boa tarde pelas imagens de satelite aquela mancha no sul com actividade electrica parece que vem direita ao Litoral ou tou enganado?


----------



## Lousano (21 Abr 2011 às 16:10)

Por aqui períodos de chuva e como é habitual, nem um sinal de actividade eléctrica.

Neste momento 9,4mm acumulados de precipitação.


----------



## NfrG (21 Abr 2011 às 16:32)

Boa tarde

Depois de uma manhã sem chuva e 1h de chuva entre as 14:30 e as 15:30, sigo com céu nublado com abertas.

OFF-topic: a Espanha está a ser completamente bombardeada!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Abr 2011 às 17:05)

NfrG disse:


> OFF-topic: a Espanha está a ser completamente bombardeada!



Pois é:


----------



## squidward (21 Abr 2011 às 17:12)

por aqui apenas de assinalar um forte aguaceiro que se formou aqui por cima, por volta das 15h. E hoje às 4 da manhã também uma sucessão de vários aguaceiros muito fortes com algum vento à mistura.


----------



## Geiras (21 Abr 2011 às 17:16)

Boas 

Tenho apenas uns miseráveis 5mm acumulados hoje.

Mínima: *13.2ºC*
Máxima: *18.7ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Abr 2011 às 17:26)

Por Lisboa as vistas são boas, mas não passam muito disso.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Abr 2011 às 17:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por Lisboa as vistas são boas, mas não passam muito disso.



Eu também vi:

















Cheira-me que a tal instabilidade para esta tarde/noite mudou de ideias e vai desviar-se daqui...


----------



## Geiras (21 Abr 2011 às 18:18)

Uma boa célula que está a SE com actividade eléctrica e que peno passar também por aqui


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Abr 2011 às 18:23)

Malta, fico a acompanhar a situação ou vou-me embora e não volto hoje á " meteorologia " ?



16,8ºC.


----------



## lismen (21 Abr 2011 às 18:34)

Boa tarde deixo aqui uma foto tirada a momentos para a zona de setubal.Foto tirada a 30 minutos.





Não sei se isto ainda ca chega ou não mas que tem bom aspecto la isso tem 

*Dados actuais
Temp 18ºC
Humidade 64%
Vento SW 5 km/h
Pressão 1002 hpa
*


----------



## jotasetubal (21 Abr 2011 às 18:43)

lismen disse:


> Boa tarde deixo aqui uma foto tirada a momentos para a zona de setubal.Foto tirada a 30 minutos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e nem te digo como tem bom aspecto cá debaixo dessas nuvens

já se começa a ouvir a trovoada ao longe...vamos ver no que vai dar!


----------



## mortagua (21 Abr 2011 às 18:48)

Foto do inicio desta grande célula.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Abr 2011 às 18:49)

olá 

A metade sul do distrito de Lisboa está sob uma aberta com alguma dimensão e a avaliar pelo sat tudo à volta está bem concentrado e rodando no sentido oposto aos ponteiros do relógio. 

O sol por aqui marca presença com céu pouco nublado por Altocumulus e com vento a deslocar-se fraco de sul.

Termómetro a marcar uns *19ºC*.


----------



## dASk (21 Abr 2011 às 18:53)

por aqui é esta a escuridão que se avizinha, se bem que penso que vai passar um pouco a este! está agora bem por cima de Setúbal penso eu..






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Microburst (21 Abr 2011 às 19:00)

Bom, mas o sentido é Sudoeste/Nordeste, correcto? Hoje está tudo a passar ao lado.


----------



## Geiras (21 Abr 2011 às 19:03)

Muito escuro a Este e no meio da célula está um lindo arco-íris


----------



## mortagua (21 Abr 2011 às 19:04)

Microburst disse:


> Bom, mas o sentido é Sudoeste/Nordeste, correcto? Hoje está tudo a passar ao lado.



Deixa la que eu hoje vi uma grande trovoada a passar ao lado! 
Apenas vi 7 relâmpagos, mas eram trovões constantes!

Espero é que venha mais


----------



## Lightning (21 Abr 2011 às 19:17)

mortagua disse:


> Deixa la que eu hoje vi uma grande trovoada a passar ao lado!
> 
> Espero é que venha mais



Faço dessas tuas palavras as minhas.

Trovoada, agora, praticamente só em Espanha... O céu está muito escuro mas não passa disso. O que era bom é se fizesse como aquele boneco da TMN, _deita cá para fora_.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Abr 2011 às 19:17)

Estou fora de casa, mas na Atalaia na mesma... Trouxe pc e camara fotográfica para uma possivel reportagem.. Tenho sorte ? 

Chove forte !


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2011 às 19:35)

Aqui passou uma trovoada a este não muito longe! era umas 18h

agora pinga vou com 9,2mm hoje

14,4ºC


----------



## Geiras (21 Abr 2011 às 19:36)

O que é certo é que nestes últimos dias só tenho visto chover e ouvir trovoada de noite 

Ainda não perdi a esperança...


----------



## mortagua (21 Abr 2011 às 20:03)

Acabo de ouvir um trovão!


----------



## Geiras (21 Abr 2011 às 20:08)

*Lightning*, o que se passa com o meteocorroios que não actualiza os dados há vários dias? Isto se, não for problema do meu pc 

Já agora, parece que a escolha de ficar em casa do familiar não foi a melhor 

Céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Lightning (21 Abr 2011 às 20:08)

mortagua disse:


> Acabo de ouvir um trovão!



Essa célula está de facto a subir para cá, está cada vez mais perto. Ainda não vi nem ouvi nada, mas há pouco tive a oportunidade de assistir a um mini arco-íris no meio de cortinas de chuva muito grossas, que davam o aspecto de que estava a cair o mundo todo debaixo dessa célula. 

De certeza que houve quem levasse uma bela rega... 



Geiras disse:


> *Lightning*, o que se passa com o meteocorroios que não actualiza os dados à vários dias?



Não é do teu PC, não actualiza mesmo os dados já há 2 madrugadas, altura em que a trovoada fez das suas e eu agora até o envio de dados estar restabelecido de novo tenho que configurar novamente tudo. O que ainda leva algum tempo.


----------



## mortagua (21 Abr 2011 às 20:12)

Trovões constantes, a célula parece querer fazer alguma coisa


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Abr 2011 às 20:36)

Vai chovendo forte. Trovoada 0.


----------



## João Soares (21 Abr 2011 às 20:38)

Chove forte acompanhada de trovoada no entroncamento.

Chuva torrencial com relâmpagos em 30 em 30 segundos.


----------



## MSantos (21 Abr 2011 às 20:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vai chovendo forte. Trovoada 0.



A poucos km de ti nem um pingo para amostra

Céu parcialmente nublado vento nulo e nada mais em Linda-a-Velha... Chuva= 0... Trovoada= 0


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Abr 2011 às 20:56)

Há uma linha de instabilidade ao largo da costa portuguesa que ainda poderá dar que falar na madrugada de hoje. Assim o espero, vivamente


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Abr 2011 às 21:05)

A estação da Portela em Lisboa vai já quase com 20 mm, acumulados quase a totalidade em cerca de 40 minutos.

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBON2


----------



## lsalvador (21 Abr 2011 às 21:06)

Espetaculo de relâmpagos na webcam do MeteoTomar


----------



## MSantos (21 Abr 2011 às 21:08)

Zonas da Grande Lisboa com 20mm e aqui nem um pingo está a cair, nem chove nada à algumas horas, incrível

Só chove mesmo onde a célula passa, uns km ao lado e nada se passa


----------



## NfrG (21 Abr 2011 às 21:13)

O que acham que vai acontecer nas próximas horas e durante a madrugada?
Pelo que me parece, por agora, o Norte é que vai ter festa.


----------



## Microburst (21 Abr 2011 às 21:14)

Por Almada muita chuva desde as 20h15, sensivelmente, e a célula ainda soltou um relâmpagozito antes de começar a chover, mas desde então tem estado tímida (por estas bandas). 

Temperatura nos 13,3ºC, humidade 89%, precipitação 21,2mm e pressão atmosférica 1002hpa.


----------



## bewild (21 Abr 2011 às 21:19)

Neste momento em Sobral de Monte Agraço avista-se relâmpagos sensivelmente com 1 minuto de intervalo, da minha localização actual até se ouvir o trovão vai mesmo muito tempo portanto a mesma ainda se encontra bastante distante.


----------



## zejorge (21 Abr 2011 às 21:25)

Boa noite

Chuva forte acompanhada de trovoada, tem sido o cenário dos últimos minutos.
Começa agora a abrandar, e até este momento já acumulei 23,6 mm.
Temperatura baixou significativamente e está neste momento nos 11,5º.


Cumpts 

Zejorge


----------



## Aspvl (21 Abr 2011 às 21:36)

Por São Pedro de Moel trovoada 0


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Abr 2011 às 21:38)

boa noite . houje por aqui tem chovido Ora forte .Ora moderado até ao momento levo 22mm . acumulados


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Abr 2011 às 21:40)

este evento até ao momento já contabilizou 66.6mm


----------



## Geiras (21 Abr 2011 às 21:56)

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento


----------



## HotSpot (21 Abr 2011 às 22:07)

Moita com 18,0 mm e a chover fraco.

No Cais do Sodré em Lisboa tem chovido bem. Já com 30,2 mm acumulados. http://meteo.transtejo.pt

Tanto pela animação sat como pelo radar, é possível verificar que o centro da depressão está neste momento na zona de Lisboa.


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2011 às 22:14)

Aqui estou a espera de umas células que vão vir agora de Oeste pela noite dentro... a precipitação aqui hoje vai nos 9,4mm e pelo quarto dia consecutivo posso dizer vi trovoada em todos esses dias


----------



## Teles (21 Abr 2011 às 22:17)

Boas,por aqui acumulou até ao momento 23,9mm de precipitação, neste momento chove fraco, aqui fica umas fotos de hoje e desculpem as gruas , acho que já marca de agua


----------



## Geiras (21 Abr 2011 às 22:29)

O arco íris foi a Este não foi ?
As gruas têm de estar sempre presentes


----------



## Teles (21 Abr 2011 às 22:31)

Sim o arco-irís foi a Este


----------



## Geiras (21 Abr 2011 às 22:51)

Célula a Este ao final da tarde:


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2011 às 22:56)

Está a chover por aqui a algum tempo e contabilizo 10,6mm 

Temperatura de apenas 12,7ºC


----------



## meteo (21 Abr 2011 às 22:56)

Hoje por aqui nao vi cair um pingo,nao ouvi um trovao,nem nuvens de especial.Alias ao fim da tarde teve ceu praticamente limpo e dia muito agradavel 
Efeito rotunda Oeirense a funcionar.


----------



## MSantos (21 Abr 2011 às 23:05)

meteo disse:


> Hoje por aqui nao vi cair um pingo,nao ouvi um trovao,nem nuvens de especial.Alias ao fim da tarde teve ceu praticamente limpo e dia muito agradavel
> Efeito rotunda Oeirense a funcionar.



Pensava que era só eu que estava no deserto Oeirense, hoje isto teve muito seco no nosso concelho, já constatei isso hoje em 2 posts, à locais aqui bem próximos a poucos quilometras onde já cairam mais de 20mm ... Haverá dias melhores


----------



## Geiras (21 Abr 2011 às 23:06)

MSantos disse:


> Pensava que era só eu que estava no deserto Oeirense, hoje isto teve muito seco no nosso concelho, já constatei isso hoje em 2 posts... Haverá dias melhores



Eu junto-me ao clube... por aqui também pouco ou nada se passou. Trovoada só ao inicio da madrugada e foi apenas alguns trovoes muito ao longe.


----------



## Fábio Silva (21 Abr 2011 às 23:06)

aqui por torres a 25 minutos que chove com muita intensidade


----------



## Microburst (21 Abr 2011 às 23:12)

A chuva moderada está agora a aliviar, vou com 32,6mm acumulados, mas nada de trovoada a não ser o referido relâmpagozito por volta das 20h. 

O que será de se esperar para as próximas horas aqui na região da Grande Lisboa?


----------



## Geiras (21 Abr 2011 às 23:14)

Microburst disse:


> O que será de se esperar para as próximas horas aqui na região da Grande Lisboa?



*Aguaceiros podendo ser fortes* e com alguma possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada


----------



## meteo (21 Abr 2011 às 23:21)

MSantos disse:


> Pensava que era só eu que estava no deserto Oeirense, hoje isto teve muito seco no nosso concelho, já constatei isso hoje em 2 posts, à locais aqui bem próximos a poucos quilometras onde já cairam mais de 20mm ... Haverá dias melhores



Ca agradavel mesmo foi Segunda-feira com mil e um trovoes!Nos outros dias alguma chuva.Oeiras tem destas coisas,a precipitaçao ou esta em Setubal,ou em Lisboa..
Amanha desloco-me para o interior Centro/Norte..
Boa sorte aqui por Oeiras


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Abr 2011 às 23:24)

Microburst disse:


> A chuva moderada está agora a aliviar, vou com 32,6mm acumulados, mas nada de trovoada a não ser o referido relâmpagozito por volta das 20h.
> 
> O que será de se esperar para as próximas horas aqui na região da Grande Lisboa?



Eventualmente mais do mesmo vizinho. Chuva e mais chuva. A minha estação já acumulou hoje 30.5 mm e parece querer somar mais qualquer coisa, vamos ver.

Meteorologia em Tempo Real e Previsões Meteorológicas em Almada: http://meteo-piedade.webnode.com


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Abr 2011 às 23:52)

Alguma precipitação fraca desde o final da tarde e que me impediu de fazer a minha habitual caminhada...
Vento geralmente fraco de WNW e estão apenas *12ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Abr 2011 às 23:54)

19,5mm acumulados e agora 12,6ºC..

Vamos ver a noite, que não tenho esperanças, mas..


----------



## mortagua (21 Abr 2011 às 23:56)

Por aqui têm caído alguns aguaceiros moderados, vento fraco.



Bem isto está complicado para todos, era falado de tanto e olhem... quase nada 

Bem vamos ver o que o dia de amanha nos reserva


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Abr 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,9ºC

Mín - 12,1ºC

Precipitação - 4,2 mm


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2011 às 00:00)

Terminei o dia com 12,2mm acumulados


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Abr 2011 às 10:48)

olá

Mais um dia cinzento, chuvoso e temperaturas frescas para acumular alguma dose de conforto que à partida será necessária para a semana que vem...

De momento uma trégua na precipitação que ainda que geralmente fraca se tem mantido ao longo da manhã, pelo menos até há pouco.

Termómetro a marcar *14ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2011 às 11:06)

Bom dia !

Chove bastante neste momento, muita água a que está a cair.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Abr 2011 às 11:07)

Bom Dia

Durante a madrugada caiu alguns aguaceiros, tendo acumulado 5.5mm, por agora estão 17.5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de W e o céu está nublado.

Bom Feriado a todos


----------



## AnDré (22 Abr 2011 às 11:45)

Bom dia!

Dados da precipitação nos últimos dias em Odivelas:

Dia 18: 27mm
Dia 19: 1mm
Dia 20: 5mm
Dia 21: 35mm

Total: *68mm*


Hoje sigo com 1mm acumulado.


----------



## manganao (22 Abr 2011 às 11:54)

instituto de meteorologia meteu em alerta amarelo zona centro e sul


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Abr 2011 às 12:51)

Boas,

Ontem fiquei um pouco desiludido, pois pensei que ia ter mais uma noite de descargas eléctricas, e só assisti a uma, por volta das 21h15.

Hoje ainda poderá acontecer alguma coisa, ou vou ter de esperar pela próxima?


----------



## mortagua (22 Abr 2011 às 12:59)

Chove moderado, *14mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2011 às 13:09)

Aqui chove bem na ultima hora e vou com 3,0mm acumulados desde as 00h!

Temperatura 14,7ºC

total até ao momento esta semana: 96,4mm


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Abr 2011 às 13:26)

Em Queluz 5,2 mm até ao momento.

15,2ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## mortagua (22 Abr 2011 às 13:27)

Caiu um aguaceiro forte que rendeu mais 5mm

Total do dia: *19mm*
Está a ser bom em chuva porque em trovoada ainda nada.


----------



## Lightning (22 Abr 2011 às 13:37)

*Geiras*, e restantes membros do fórum, informo que o upload dos dados do site Tempoemcorroios está novamente normalizado. 

Assim sendo, e interpretando a tabela dos mesmos, este mês já levo cerca de 57 mm. Mais tarde colocarei aqui quantos milímetros choveu em cada dia deste evento, etc etc. O _rain rate_ mais elevado registado foi cerca de 80 mm/hora.

Hoje, desde as 0 horas, pouco choveu, tendo acumulado apenas 2,0 mm.

Por agora céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Abr 2011 às 13:40)

*Temporal causa inundações na Figueira da Foz*



> A forte chuva acompanhada de trovoada que se abateu a meio da tarde de hoje sobre a Figueira da Foz provocou diversas inundações na via pública, potenciadas pela maré-cheia, disse fonte dos bombeiros.
> 
> «Tivemos 21 ocorrências entre as 16h e as 18h30, a maioria inundações na via pública e limpeza de caleiras obstruídas», disse à agência Lusa Jorge Piedade, comandante do corpo de Bombeiros Municipais da Figueira da Foz.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lousano (22 Abr 2011 às 14:46)

Boa tarde.

De longe hoje está a ser o dia menos chuvoso (veremos ), com apenas acumulados 3,6mm.

Tactual: 13,7ºC


----------



## Geiras (22 Abr 2011 às 14:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Ontem fiquei um pouco desiludido, pois pensei que ia ter mais uma noite de descargas eléctricas, e só assisti a uma, por volta das 21h15.
> 
> Hoje ainda poderá acontecer alguma coisa, ou vou ter de esperar pela próxima?



O sul e litoral centro estão em alerta amarelo para aguaceiros temporariamente fortes e acompanhados por trovoada...vamos ver o que o resto do dia nos reserva 
*
Lightning*, Obrigado pela informação


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2011 às 15:07)

17,2ºC e céu encoberto e negro.

Vento a tornar-se cada vez mais forte.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Abr 2011 às 15:19)

Por aqui antes da hora de almoço caiu um aguaceiro que acumulou 1.1mm, agora tem estado a chover já á algum tempo.


----------



## Microburst (22 Abr 2011 às 15:30)

Lightning disse:


> *Geiras*, e restantes membros do fórum, informo que o upload dos dados do site Tempoemcorroios está novamente normalizado.



Obrigado, Lightning. 

É um dos sites que consulto, juntamente com o do meu vizinho Pedro da Cova da Piedade , para ver os valores aqui na parte ocidental da Margem Sul. É engraçado por vezes ver as discrepâncias que existem no espaço de tão poucos quilómetros que medeiam Corroios da Cova da Piedade e finalmente da minha Cacilhas.


----------



## Lightning (22 Abr 2011 às 15:45)

Microburst disse:


> É um dos sites que consulto, juntamente com o do meu vizinho Pedro da Cova da Piedade , para ver os valores aqui na parte ocidental da Margem Sul.



Obrigado também eu pela preferência no Tempoemcorroios. 

----

De momento céu muito nublado e tempo _tosco_. Nem chove nem faz sol nem há vento... Eh...


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2011 às 15:47)

Imagens da trovoada/chuvada das 19h de ontem, de uma célula a Este, que acabou por cá passar:

















---------------

Sigo com vento moderado e 15,6ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2011 às 16:29)

Pegou 

Chuvisca desde há 3 horas, apenas deu para humedecer o chão, mas agora já chove fraco e céu _cerrado_.

Vento moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2011 às 17:42)

Sigo com céu encoberto, 15,4ºC e pouco vento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Abr 2011 às 17:53)

Começa a chuviscar.
Vejo escuridão por cima do centro de Loures e no horizonte Sul.


----------



## mortagua (22 Abr 2011 às 18:02)

Tem chovido moderadamente, vento fraco. 

12ºC
*30mm* acumulados.

Se vier trovoada e mais para a noite porque por agora não parece que vá acontecer alguma coisa.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2011 às 18:13)

15,2ºC e céu encoberto.

Parou de chover.


----------



## NfrG (22 Abr 2011 às 18:21)

Boa tarde

Chove com intensidade moderada por agora. 

EDIT: Chove forte!!


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2011 às 18:25)

O céu é negro para Oeste e estão 15,3ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Abr 2011 às 18:50)

olá

Os Nimbostratus dominam o céu quase por completo, alguns pontos mais claros surgem ocasionalmente mas sem grande expressão.
A precipitação tem-se apresentado de um modo geral fraca em regime de aguaceiros e ainda parece cedo para se dizer que diminuíram de frequência!

Temperatura nos *14ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Abr 2011 às 19:14)

Algo interessante a SE (de Loures) ?


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Abr 2011 às 19:19)

Só mesmo à distância para se conseguir ver!


----------



## HotSpot (22 Abr 2011 às 19:35)

Pela Moita choveu à pouco e fez subir o acumulado para 1,8 mm. Mesmo assim muito menos precipitação que nos dias anteriores.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Abr 2011 às 19:56)

Estive a ver as minhas mensagens desde que me registei, e ao ver uma parte do tópico de Março encontrei isto:


			
				Geiras disse:
			
		

> Pode ser que tenhamos uma primavera à antiga



Pois é, parece que acertaste


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2011 às 19:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Estive a ver as minhas mensagens desde que me registei, e ao ver uma parte do tópico de Março encontrei isto:
> 
> 
> Pois é, parece que acertaste



Todos nós já sabiamos que iamos ter uma bela primavera .

13,8ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2011 às 20:48)

13,8ºC e vento nulo .


----------



## HotSpot (22 Abr 2011 às 21:05)

Um fenómeno interessante. Não consegui captar com outra máquina, sendo assim fica a imagem da webcam.

Uma abertura nas nuvens baixas, permite ver o que penso ser o sol reflectido em nuvens altas. Na imagem não é perceptível, mas vendo a olho nu, a quantidade de luz que vinha desse local ainda era considerável.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2011 às 21:06)

HotSpot disse:


> Um fenómeno interessante. Não consegui captar com outra máquina, sendo assim fica a imagem da webcam.
> 
> Uma abertura nas nuvens baixas, permite ver o que penso ser o sol reflectido em nuvens altas. Na imagem não é perceptível, mas vendo a olho nu, a quantidade de luz que vinha desse local ainda era considerável.



Desculpa, não percebi  O sol foi reflectido em nuvens altas ?


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Abr 2011 às 21:08)

andres disse:


> Desculpa, não percebi  O sol foi reflectido em nuvens altas ?


Sim, e provocou um fenómeno que parecem raios solares a vir apenas daquela nuvem acho eu, como se um buraco para o céu


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2011 às 21:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, e provocou um fenómeno que parecem raios solares a vir apenas daquela nuvem acho eu, como se um buraco para o céu



Ah obrigado. Eu daqui via, mas nada que se me passa-se pela cabeça que fosse o sol, e pronto já sei.
Mas aliás via de muito pequeno
13,9ºC .


----------



## HotSpot (22 Abr 2011 às 21:13)

andres disse:


> Desculpa, não percebi  O sol foi reflectido em nuvens altas ?



Aquela luz só podia vir de 2 locais, Sol ou Lua. Como não temos Lua, então é do Sol.

Aconteceu meia-hora depois do pôr-do-sol. O Sol nesta altura já não incide sobre a superfície mas ainda incide sobre nuvens mais altas. Fez este reflexo nas nuvens altas e criou este fenómeno estranho.

Claro que também se pode explicar de outra forma. Venham outras teorias...


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2011 às 21:15)

HotSpot disse:


> Aquela luz só podia vir de 2 locais, Sol ou Lua. Como não temos Lua, então é do Sol.
> 
> Aconteceu meia-hora depois do pôr-do-sol. O Sol nesta altura já não incide sobre a superfície mas ainda incide sobre nuvens mais altas. Fez este reflexo nas nuvens altas e criou este fenómeno estranho.
> 
> Claro que também se pode explicar de outra forma. Venham outras teorias...



Ok, obrigado pela resposta.

Mas eu daqui via muito mais pequeno.. Porque já agora?

Ou até podia ser uma outra abertura nao sei..


----------



## HotSpot (22 Abr 2011 às 21:17)

Uns minutos mais cedo:






Uns minutos mais tarde:


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2011 às 21:24)

Mas é interessante como a nuvem não tapou essa parte..

14,1ºC.


----------



## Geiras (22 Abr 2011 às 21:53)

Enfim...

Acumulado de ontem: *21.2mm*
Acumulado de hoje: *1.7mm*
Mínima de ontem: *11.8ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2011 às 21:58)

13,6ºC quase estáveis e vento nulo / fraco.

2.000 post´s, obrigado MeteoPt.


----------



## Geiras (22 Abr 2011 às 23:22)

Neste momento 14ºC, 87%HR e vento muito fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2011 às 23:33)

14,4ºC e boa páscoa a todos .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Abr 2011 às 23:46)

Aqui vai chovendo bem


----------



## Geiras (22 Abr 2011 às 23:53)

Aqui já não chove a algum tempo 

A temperatura neste momento sobe e encontra-se nos 14.3ºC.
O vento é quase inexistente.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de Ontem:

*Mínima: 11,5ºC.*
*Máxima: 17,1ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Abr 2011 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,1ºC

Mín - 11,5ºC

Precipitação - 6,6 mm


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2011 às 00:15)

Chove moderado e estão 13,9ºC.

Com o vento fraco, está meio desagradável na rua.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Abr 2011 às 00:54)

Noite relativamente fresca e calma, sem precipitação assinalável desde há pouco, algum vento, geralmente fraco em deslocação de WNW.

Termómetro a marcar uns *13ºC*.


----------



## SicoStorm (23 Abr 2011 às 09:29)

Bom Dia !
 Quem aposta no Sol para amanhã ?


----------



## manganao (23 Abr 2011 às 11:16)

chuva forte ja a bastante tempo belo temporal aqui em caldas!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Abr 2011 às 12:12)

Bom Dia.

Ontém o acumulado de percipitação foi de 14mm, hoje já levo 1.5mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Abr 2011 às 12:44)

Cai um aguaceiro moderado, com um rate de 11,0 mm/h.

Acumulados 0,8 mm para já.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2011 às 12:53)

Bom dia !!

Foi quase a noite toda a chover fraco e agora de manhã continou, sempre fraquinhha, acumulados 1mm ...

16,7ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Abr 2011 às 13:11)

andres disse:


> Bom dia !!
> 
> Foi quase a noite toda a chover fraco e agora de manhã continou, sempre fraquinhha, acumulados 1mm ...



Aqui também, embora agora as pingas sejam quase "insensíveis".
Vejo uma nuvem escura a Sul de Loures.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Abr 2011 às 13:12)

Boa tarde!
Céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros fracos, que nem acumularam nada...
Sigo com 16.6ºC, 72%HR.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2011 às 13:25)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aqui também, embora agora as pingas sejam quase "insensíveis".
> Vejo uma nuvem escura a Sul de Loures.



Finalmente, parou de chover !

Foi muita a água que caiu em 5 dias, mais propriamente em 3 principais.

18	25,5mm
19	20,5mm
20	17mm
21	19,5mm
22	2,5mm
23          1mm

Em menos de 1 semana, 86mm. Muita água. E Segunda-Feira foi o principal, uma trovoada que ficará para a memória, nunca tinha assistida a tal coisa, era um tempestade autentica, vento de 60km, chuva de 5mm em poucos minutos, raios por todo o lado e 10horas seguidas. Foi de loucos !

Agora céu encoberto, mas aposto que + 20 minutos está sol, ainda que envergonhado .

O vento de manhã foi moderado, mas com umas belas rajadas. Agora mais calmo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Abr 2011 às 13:33)

Amadora


Chuva molha 'toscos' durante a manha e continua até agora!! Tipico Londrino!!

RUEMA AMADORA: 14.4ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2011 às 13:55)

Que belo S-O-L 

Sigo com o céu a limpar gradualmente e sol. 17,8ºC.


----------



## Lousano (23 Abr 2011 às 14:18)

Boa tarde.

Finalmente um dia mais solarengo e de temperatura agradável, depois de uma madrugada com períodos de chuva fraca que acumularam 3mm de precipitação.

Tmin: 10,8ºC

Tactual: 20,8ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Abr 2011 às 14:40)

Boas,

Aqui o Sol também já vai aparecendo.
Para o final da semana vai haver Sol ou chuva fraca/aguaceiros?


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2011 às 14:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Aqui o Sol também já vai aparecendo.
> Para o final da semana vai haver Sol ou chuva fraca/aguaceiros?



Final da próxima semana ou este fim-de-semana?

18,0ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Abr 2011 às 14:56)

Por volta dos dias 28, 29...


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2011 às 14:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Por volta dos dias 28, 29...



Ainda é longe para dizer acertadamente, mas talvez aguaceiros e trovoada.

19,1ºC !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Abr 2011 às 15:32)

andres disse:


> Ainda é longe para dizer acertadamente, mas talvez aguaceiros e trovoada.
> 
> 19,1ºC !



Oh yeah! Outro dia como o de segunda-feira é que era! Pena já não estar no local onde captei os relâmpagos e já não ter comigo a máquina fotográfica com que os registei...

A Este vejo cúmulos. Digo cúmulos mas bem podem ser cumulonimbos, pois ainda não sei bem distingui-los


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Abr 2011 às 15:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Oh yeah! Outro dia como o de segunda-feira é que era! Pena já não estar no local onde captei os relâmpagos e já não ter comigo a máquina fotográfica com que os registei...
> 
> A Este vejo cúmulos. Digo cúmulos mas bem podem ser cumulonimbos, pois ainda não sei bem distingui-los



http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuvem#Tipos_de_nuvens


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Abr 2011 às 17:10)

Tarde mais soalheira após uma manhã francamente invernosa com precipitação quase contínua.
Céu com muitas nuvens, essencialmente por Cumulus fractus e congestus mas também boas abertas. Vento em geral fraco vindo de NW.

Temperatura nos *18ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Abr 2011 às 17:11)

por aqui está a passar um aguaceiro a norte.


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2011 às 17:36)

Boas

Aqui pouco choveu hoje apenas 0,8mm o suficiente para chegar este mês aos 100,0mm acumulados em apenas 6 dias!!

Mínima de 13,4ºC e máxima de 21,3ºC

Agora estão 20,8ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2011 às 17:49)

Chuvisca !

18,6ºC e muito vento.


----------



## squidward (23 Abr 2011 às 17:50)

aqui começou a chover


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Abr 2011 às 18:20)

Vento agora mais intenso já com características de nortada moderada, algum sol por entre Cumulus ainda bem volumosos.

Temperatura nos *16ºC*


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2011 às 18:37)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro de 2 minutos mas muito forte!! acumulados hoje 1,4mm

17,2ºC


----------



## mortagua (23 Abr 2011 às 19:08)

A célula que vem de norte, está na zona de Viseu, tem tido alguma actividade eléctrica. Será que pode chegar ate a zona centro com actividade eléctrica??



_____________________________________________________________________


Procuro Estação meteorológica!


----------



## Geiras (23 Abr 2011 às 19:19)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *20.0ºC*
Mínima: *13.8ºC*
Precipitação: *8.0mm*


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2011 às 19:21)

Máxima de 20,0ºC e sigo com sol.

*Atenção, possivel célula vai passar pelo rio tejo, mas apanha o Montijo e arredores*.

Aguardaremos + 30 minutos.

PS: Penso estar a sentir que a célula está em aproximação, grande vendaval e céu negro para NE.


----------



## Geiras (23 Abr 2011 às 19:49)

andres disse:


> Máxima de 20,0ºC e sigo com sol.
> 
> *Atenção, possivel célula vai passar pelo rio tejo, mas apanha o Montijo e arredores*.
> 
> ...



Não tem é actividade eléctrica e é pequena, mas sempre é melhor que nada. 

A próxima semana irá continuar a ser instável com uma razoável probabilidade de haver trovoada e para o próximo fim-se-semana, como já foi dito a instabilidade aumenta com um centro de baixas pressões localizado sobre o Atlântico e iremos ter a pressão atmosférica a rondar os 1000mb ou até menos.

Mas antes disso ainda poderemos ter algumas trovoadas dispersas.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2011 às 19:50)

Céu escuro aqui em cima e vento com umas belas rajadas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Abr 2011 às 19:53)

andres disse:


> Máxima de 20,0ºC e sigo com sol.
> 
> *Atenção, possivel célula vai passar pelo rio tejo, mas apanha o Montijo e arredores*.
> 
> ...



Aí tens o que vejo de Loures (Fanqueiro):


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2011 às 19:56)

Estou basicamente em cima dela, céu negro e laranja.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Abr 2011 às 19:58)

mortagua disse:


> A célula que vem de norte, está na zona de Viseu, tem tido alguma actividade eléctrica. Será que pode chegar ate a zona centro com actividade eléctrica??



Não sei, mas já teve, um membro cá do fórum, Márcio Santos, residente em Chaves estava constantemente a actualizar o estado a dizer que chovia muito e com trovoada. Ele postou uma foto que mostrava a grande escuridão.


----------



## AnDré (23 Abr 2011 às 20:10)

Em Odivelas, nada de mais.
A manhã foi de chuva fraca e a tarde trouxe algumas abertas.
O vento soprou moderado de norte.

Sigo com 3mm hoje.
Ontem fiquei-me pelos 2mm.

Sigo o mês com 73mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2011 às 21:37)

15,3ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Geiras (23 Abr 2011 às 23:05)

Boa noite 

Por aqui sigo com 15.8ºC, o vento já sopra com menos intensidade e a pressão atmosférica é de 1011hPa.

Amanha ainda poderei ter alguma trovoada à tarde


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2011 às 23:18)

Sigo com 15,1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Abr 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,7ºC

Mín - 12,8ºC

Precipitação - 3,0 mm


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Abr 2011 às 01:19)

olá

Aqui por casa alguma agitação, como era de prever com esta nortada, se bem que desde há pouco "parece" ter acalmado mais.
O céu apresenta muita nebulosidade mas com boas abertas.

Termómetro a marcar *13ºC*.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Abr 2011 às 11:15)

olá

Ao início da manhã o céu ainda surgia com muita nebulosidade, por agora céu pouco nublado por Cumulus fractus mais ou menos dispersos no entanto ainda se verifica maior concentração junto à faixa costeira a norte de Sintra.
Vento fraco a moderado predominando de norte.

Termómetro a marcar *20ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Abr 2011 às 11:28)

Aqui tudo indica que será um dia ameno.

Neste momento 19,8ºC e vento fraco de norte.

Boa páscoa.







_Cartaz publicitário dos CTT da autoria de Oskar.Época: anos 40._


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Abr 2011 às 13:31)

Boas,

De manhã céu pouco nublado ou limpo, mas agora os cúmulos vão enchendo o céu.

Uma boa Páscoa para todos


----------



## Lousano (24 Abr 2011 às 13:38)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma manhã de céu limpo, surgem cumulos congestus na serra.

Tmin: 10,5ºC

Tactual: 22,1ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2011 às 13:57)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 14,2ºC

Agora estão 23,6ºC, 46%Hr, 1011,4hpa e vento fraco as nuvens vão aparecendo em mais força pela tarde

Boa Páscoa


----------



## F_R (24 Abr 2011 às 15:44)

Dia de sol hoje, apesar de algumas nuvens negras no céu, nada de chuva.

Mínima de 11.4ºC

Agora 23.2ºC


----------



## Teles (24 Abr 2011 às 15:59)

Boas , por aqui céu a ficar muito nublado, já caem algumas pingas, neste momento temperatura actual de 22,3ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Abr 2011 às 16:01)

Acho que a tarde está bastante fotogénica, com os cinzentos, brancos dos Cumulus congestus e o azul do céu e formarem contrastes bastante interessantes.
Vento a deslocar-se de uma forma geral fraco de NNE e estão cerca de *22ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Abr 2011 às 16:56)

Boa tarde!

Aqui está a chover, embora fraco, com a manhã que tivemos quem diria, mas estava nos modelos (obrigado andres e SpiderVV).


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Abr 2011 às 16:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Aqui está a chover, embora fraco, com a manhã que tivemos quem diria, mas estava nos modelos (obrigado andres e SpiderVV).



Nada, estamos cá é para ajudar .

Aqui negro e abafado.

PS: Pinga !


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Abr 2011 às 17:18)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Aqui está a chover, embora fraco, com a manhã que tivemos quem diria, mas estava nos modelos (obrigado andres e SpiderVV).



Sempre prontos a ajudar


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Abr 2011 às 17:44)

Por aqui o céu está nublado com abertas e o vento sopra fraco de N, em redor é que se vêm belas formaçôes.


----------



## Microburst (24 Abr 2011 às 18:09)

Neste momento, 18h10, está a nordeste de Lisboa uma célula que à primeira vista até nem parece ser muito grande, mas que tem a bigorna formada e bem delineada. Extremamente fotogénica.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Abr 2011 às 18:41)

Fui a correr ao ponto mais alto da Atalaia, está uma celula negra a chegar cá, tirei fotos.

Chuvisca já.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Abr 2011 às 18:44)

É esta?


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Abr 2011 às 18:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> É esta?



Penso que sim.

Que negro agora..


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2011 às 19:06)

Formou uma trovoada a Sul de Setúbal de desenvolvimento super sónico deu para ouvir vários trovoes uns 10 pelo menos ouvi!!

Caiu um pequeno aguaceiro que deixou 0,2mm

Máxima de 25,1ºC

Agora estão 20,1ºC, 72%Hr e Dew de 15ºC é muito bom para trovoadas estes valores


----------



## NfrG (24 Abr 2011 às 19:34)

Boa tarde

Céu pouco nublado por agora depois de um aguaceiro moderado durante a tarde.

Aproveito para desejar uma Feliz Páscoa a todos os membros do fórum.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Abr 2011 às 19:36)

As ditas fotos 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portug...chuvosa-de-abril-montijo-5578.html#post275978

Sol e 20,6ºC, ainda, depois de uma máxima de 24,5ºC.


----------



## F_R (24 Abr 2011 às 19:45)

Ainda cairam uns pingos, mas não acumulou nada

Máxima de 23.6ºC
Agora 22.2ºC


----------



## F_R (24 Abr 2011 às 21:27)

18.4ºC

Acumulou 0.4mm


----------



## Geiras (24 Abr 2011 às 23:22)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *24.4ºC*
Mínima: *10.6ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Abr 2011 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,1ºC

Mín - 13,9ºC


----------



## Gato Preto (25 Abr 2011 às 00:20)

Uma imagem do tipo "parece mas não é":





Foi captada ontem (24/4) no recinto da feira de Corroios às 17:30.

Achei a imagem curiosa, mas nada se passou de especial, apenas uns pinguinhos e algum vento.

Sigo neste momento com 19ºC e 52% HR.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Abr 2011 às 00:27)

olá

O céu aparentemente está limpo e o vento desloca-se fraco de norte.

Termómetro a marcar *15ºC*.


----------



## Lightning (25 Abr 2011 às 00:30)

Gato Preto disse:


> Foi captada ontem (24/4) no recinto da feira de Corroios às 17:30.



Se calhar até nos cruzámos lá sem saber  também fui lá.

---

E depois de um bom baile animado pelo Vítor Ginja  e de um início de madrugada acompanhado muito de fogo de artifício na Baía do Seixal, o qual consegui ver daqui de Corroios, eis que a madrugada segue com vento fraco e 19,1ºC.

O céu mantém-se limpo.


----------



## Geiras (25 Abr 2011 às 00:41)

Lightning disse:


> Se calhar até nos cruzámos lá sem saber  também fui lá.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Ahhh, então é dessa festa que vem os estrondos que parecem trovoada


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2011 às 12:28)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi der 15,3ºC

Agora estão 22,7ºC, 52%Hr, 1015,5hpa e vento fraco de NE

Durante  a tarde vão surgir aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial no interior Sul


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Abr 2011 às 13:01)

Boa tarde!

De manhã por aqui o céu apresentava-se limpo, apenas com a presença de alguns rastos de condensação dos aviões e altitude cruzeiro. Tal como ontem, por esta hora já vão surgindo algumas nuvens, embora em menor quantidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Abr 2011 às 13:02)

Bom dia !

Por cá muitos foguetes e morteiros, cumulus que crescem gradualmente.

Braseiro de 24,1ºC.


----------



## F_R (25 Abr 2011 às 13:42)

Mínima de 14.0ºC

Agora 23.9ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2011 às 14:19)

Muitos cúmulos apesar do sol continuar a brilhar, temperatura atual de 24,7ºC com máxima até ao momento de 25,3ºC


----------



## Lousano (25 Abr 2011 às 14:48)

Boa tarde.

Depois do céu limpo matinal, cumulos surgem na serra.

Tmin: 11,3ºC

Tactual: 25,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Abr 2011 às 14:51)

Aqui 23,1ºC e vento fraco.

Este mês vai acabar quentíssimo em relação ao ano passado.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Abr 2011 às 16:00)

olá

A meio da manhã o céu estava praticamente limpo, a tarde apresenta semelhanças com a anterior com céu em geral pouco nublado por Cumulus congestus e humilis, vento geralmente fraco a predominar de NNE.

Temperatura nos *24ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (25 Abr 2011 às 19:52)

Boas

Mínima: *11.2ºC*
Máxima: *24.7ºC
*
Agora sigo com 23.2ºC e o vento sopra de forma fraca a moderada de NNW, embora com menos intensidade agora.

Mais uma vez a Nortada fez das suas...


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Abr 2011 às 20:11)

Céu limpo e vento em regime de nortada fraca a moderada.

Termómetro a marcar os *19ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Abr 2011 às 20:15)

Sigo com 20,6ºC, depois de uma máxima de 25,4ºC.


----------



## Geiras (25 Abr 2011 às 22:41)

Boa noite 

Hoje está bastante mais agradável, temperatura de 19.1ºC. A humidade relativa é de 60% e o vento sopra de forma fraca a muito fraca do quadrante Norte.
A pressão atmosférica é de 1017hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Abr 2011 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,7ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Abr 2011 às 00:36)

Noite calma de céu limpo e um pouco mais amena face à anterior.
Vento fraco em deslocação de norte.

Termómetro entre os 16 e 17ºC.
18.3ºC ali do amigo Bernardino.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Abr 2011 às 11:07)

olá

Manhã de céu limpo, vento de um modo geral fraco de leste e certamente um dia acima do primaveril.

Termómetro a roçar os *21ºC*.


----------



## Teles (26 Abr 2011 às 15:36)

Boas, por aqui céu com muitos cúmulos vento quase nulo e temperatura actual de 25,7Cº


----------



## AnDré (26 Abr 2011 às 15:37)

Mais um dia a superar os 25ºC.
Entretanto o céu vem encobrindo com alguns cumulus em desenvolvimento.


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2011 às 17:58)

Boas

*15,3ºC*
*27,3ºC*

Agora estão 26,3ºC, 37%Hr, 1011,8hpa e bento nulo


----------



## F_R (26 Abr 2011 às 18:28)

Dia de muito sol

Ao inicio da tarde algumas nuvens a crescer mas nada de mais

Mínima de 13.2ºC
Máxima de 25.3ºC

Agora 24.8ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Abr 2011 às 20:15)

Olá

Esta tarde por Sacavém, até meio da tarde o céu apresentava muita nebulosidade por Cumulus congestus porém bastante divididos o que permitiu apesar de tudo boas abertas; entretanto desde aí estes passaram ao tipo Mediocris, o que ao longo do ano poucas vezes surgem, mas na minha opinião quase sempre interessantes, ainda que lhes estejam associadas condições normalmente instáveis, o calor quase sempre os acompanha.

Temperatura nos *22ºC* (de Moscavide - Daniel Vilão)


----------



## Geiras (26 Abr 2011 às 21:21)

Boas 

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *26.8ºC*
Mínima: *12.2ºC*

Vídeo que demonstra o desenvolvimento de vários Cumulus e Cumulus Congestus que começaram a surgir ao inicio da tarde, embora a qualidade do mesmo não dê a perceber os Congestus. (Vídeo editado)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Abr 2011 às 22:43)

Boa Noite

Por aqui hoje foi mais do mesmo, alguns cumulos durante a tarde mas que não deram em nada, mais para sul é que se viam belas formações.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 27.9ºC

T.Minima: 10.9ºC


----------



## Lousano (26 Abr 2011 às 23:16)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 25,8ºC

Tmin: 11,9ºC

Neste momento 17,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 24,3ºC

Mín - 17,3ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2011 às 04:10)

Mais uma óptima noite a lembrar o verão.
Ainda 17,6ºC.
Vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Abr 2011 às 07:39)

Bom dia!

Manhã agradável, a iniciar-se com 17,3ºC actuais. A mínima foi de *15,2ºC*.

Ontem a máxima ficou-se pelos *23,8ºC*.

Humidade nos 58%, pressão a 1012 hPa e céu limpo.


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Abr 2011 às 12:15)

Bom dia, voltamos aos dias quentes, neste momento sigo já com 26ºC após uma mínima de *16ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2011 às 13:27)

Eles  vão surgindo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Abr 2011 às 13:34)

Mais um dia de calor.

Máxima de 26,5 ºC durante o dia de ontem, neste momento já com 26,1 ºC.

Vento fraco de NE e céu limpo.


----------



## Lousano (27 Abr 2011 às 14:25)

Boa tarde.

Hoje marca o regresso dos dias quentes, com uma temperatura actual de 28,3ºC 

Tmin: 11,9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Abr 2011 às 14:26)

Boa tarde !

E não é que pinga ?   

Está muito abafado, muito cumulo a encobrir o céu, de cor branca e cinzenta, e pinga !

Com isto tudo, ainda eu tenho trovoada 



PS: Parou.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Abr 2011 às 14:50)

Estou dentro de casa, não tenho a certeza, mas TROVOADA ? 

Confirmo, TROVOADA 

Cerca de 1 trovão a cada 2 minutos.

Ora, que bom, trovoada longe, mas bem audivel..


----------



## Lightning (27 Abr 2011 às 15:11)

Actividade eléctrica concentrada neste momento em todo o Sul (litoral e interior). Algumas descargas esporádicas no centro. 

Espanha também com algumas DEA's.

http://tempoemcorroios.com/


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Abr 2011 às 15:15)

Continua em média um a cada minuto. Fotografei e filmei.

Já mostro.


----------



## jorge1990 (27 Abr 2011 às 15:36)

Boas






[/URL][/IMG]

O aspecto do céu por aqui: tipicas nuvens de trovoada.


----------



## F_R (27 Abr 2011 às 16:10)

Boas

Algumas nuvens no céu

Mínima 15.8ºC

Agora 26.3ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Abr 2011 às 16:21)

olá 

Pela manhã céu praticamente limpo, agora o surgimento de grandes volumes em forma de Cumulus congestus a preencherem praticamente todo o céu e em deslocação de leste.
O vento parece variar um pouco de direção e segundo as turbinas do parque eólico de Bolores, este desloca-se de sul.

Termómetro a marcar *26ºC*.


----------



## Lightning (27 Abr 2011 às 16:25)

Formou-se desde há um bom bocado uma célula mesmo aqui por cima, que neste momento está a deixar algumas pingas grossas.

Chove e faz sol, com 26,2ºC e 27% HR.


----------



## mortagua (27 Abr 2011 às 16:26)

mesmo por cima de mim, os cumulos crescem imenso, mas assim que se afastam, começam a desaparecer e a deformar-se!   

Querem se formar mas não conseguem


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Abr 2011 às 16:38)

A tendência parece ser o contrário à medida que a tarde avança!
Não devem desaparecer tão cedo...


----------



## Lousano (27 Abr 2011 às 16:41)

A temperatura chegou hoje aos 30,0ºC. 

Neste momento vai descendo lentamente, desde que as nuvens tomaram conta do céu, com 26,1ºC actuais.


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2011 às 16:58)

Lightning disse:


> Formou-se desde há um bom bocado uma célula mesmo aqui por cima, que neste momento está a deixar algumas pingas grossas.



O mesmo em Odivelas agora.
Senhoras pingas e sol.
Vento fraco de NO.

24,0ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Abr 2011 às 17:03)

Por aqui nada de pingos!
Alguma frescura desde há pouco pela mudança do vento que passou a vir de oeste combinado com um Cumulu mais volumoso tendo criado sombra.

*24ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Abr 2011 às 17:16)

Isto parece de filme 

Dá um trovão perto e começa a chover !


----------



## meteo (27 Abr 2011 às 17:34)

Da praia de Carcavelos deu para ver nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical pouco a Norte. Vento inexistente na praia por volta das 16:00 so poderia dar nisto..Claro que depois aproximando da praia desapareciam...
Mesmo assim ve-las tao perto ja e bom...
Quem quer ter um excelente dia de praia arrisque nestes dias de convecçao ,ou apanha chuva ou sol radiante sem vento e muito calor


----------



## manganao (27 Abr 2011 às 17:49)

Trovoada seca aqui em caldas da rainha


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Abr 2011 às 17:51)

cá ainda nada


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Abr 2011 às 17:58)

manganao disse:


> Trovoada seca aqui em caldas da rainha



 

nao esperava que chegasse tao perto do Litoral,no dia de hoje.

Pena ser seca por enquanto...


----------



## Brunomc (27 Abr 2011 às 18:00)

> nao esperava que chegasse tao perto do Litoral,no dia de hoje.
> 
> Pena ser seca por enquanto...



Boas

Deve de haver pouca humidade por ai, por isso é que tá seca


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Abr 2011 às 18:01)

meteo disse:


> Quem quer ter um excelente dia de praia arrisque nestes dias de convecção ,ou apanha chuva ou sol radiante sem vento e muito calor



A menos que chova e estrague muito desse dia, são dos melhores dias de praia...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Abr 2011 às 18:05)

Brunomc disse:


> Boas
> 
> Deve de haver pouca humidade por ai, por isso é que tá seca



Pois,a humidade deve rondar os 50% nao mais..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Abr 2011 às 18:51)

Vejo cumulonimbos em formação a Norte, e talvez a Este/NE. Tirei fotos mas só quando tudo desaparecer/anoitecer postarei, para não perder a evolução


----------



## mortagua (27 Abr 2011 às 18:52)

Essa trovoada nas caldas da rainha, parece estar-se a aproximar, embora muito lentamente!  

Espero que venha


----------



## miguel (27 Abr 2011 às 19:31)

Trovoada a este de Setúbal já se ouve


----------



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2011 às 19:41)

Atenção à próxima hora para toda a região *leste* da Península de Setúbal: possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas, pontualmente concentradas.
Possibilidade da instabilidade prosseguir para noroeste, afectando a região norte/nordeste de Lisboa.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2011 às 19:48)

Aqui céu pouco nublado e muito nublado pra Este.

20,6ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## miguel (27 Abr 2011 às 20:07)

A trovoada morreu resta agora uma linha de chuva


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2011 às 20:13)

E o dia chega ao fim, até ao momento nada de trovoadas.


----------



## Rainy (27 Abr 2011 às 20:37)

Que não deveram chegar inteiras aqui, apesar de não haver vebo de NO


----------



## squidward (27 Abr 2011 às 20:41)

acabou de se formar uma célula mesmo aqui ao lado (W) daqui...inclusive já vi vários clarões e relâmpagos nuvem-nuvem para os lados da Serra do Montejunto. A (E/SE) também está muito escuro...vamos lá ver no que isto dá.


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2011 às 20:48)

A célula que está a sul de Coruche, continua com actividade eléctrica, visível do meu local de observação.


----------



## Lousano (27 Abr 2011 às 20:59)

Por aqui o céu já está quase limpo e a noite começa quente.

Tactual: 22,9ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Abr 2011 às 21:04)

Numa célula a NE de Loures pareceu-me ver um clarão, no entanto não ouvi trovão.


----------



## mortagua (27 Abr 2011 às 21:16)

Há possibilidade de formação de trovoadas durante a noite?


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Abr 2011 às 21:26)

Vim agora da rua, ainda foi possível ver alguns relâmpagos e ouvir alguns trovões da célula a NE de mim.

Sigo com uns tropicais 22ºC e ausência de vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Abr 2011 às 21:52)

O andres reportava trovoada pelas 20.30, no Montijo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Abr 2011 às 21:56)

Por aqui hoje mais um dia que não choveu nada, mas a oeste passou uma forte célula, ainda deu para ouvir alguns trovões e relâmpagos, espero que amanhã seja eu o contemplado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.9ºC

T.Minima: 11.0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Abr 2011 às 22:12)

Deixo-vos aqui algumas fotos das células desta tarde:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HotSpot (27 Abr 2011 às 23:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> O andres reportava trovoada pelas 20.30, no Montijo.



Por essa hora também ouvi um trovão. Apenas 1 e parecia ser de muito longe.

Na Moita a acumulação ainda foi de 3,0 mm. Nada mau...


----------



## Geiras (27 Abr 2011 às 23:56)

Boas 

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *27.5ºC*
Mínima: *12.9ºC*

Houve uma célula que cresceu bem a Este e que estava muito perto. Ainda deu para ouvir um trovão por volta das 17h.

Vamos ver amanhã 

Neste momento estão 17.1ºC, o vento é fraco e o céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,0ºC

Mín - 17,2ºC


----------



## Geiras (28 Abr 2011 às 00:31)

Célula a Este a que me referia:


----------



## Vince (28 Abr 2011 às 00:41)

Uma foto no Cadaval que puseram no nosso facebook






(c) Claudio André


----------



## Teles (28 Abr 2011 às 00:46)

Belas fotos


----------



## Teles (28 Abr 2011 às 07:55)

Boas, por aqui o dia começa já com alguma nebulosidade


----------



## Gilmet (28 Abr 2011 às 08:50)

Bom dia.

17,9ºC actuais, com vento nulo e céu limpo. Humidade nos 72% e pressão a 1009 hPa.

Temperatura mínima de *14,7ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (28 Abr 2011 às 09:10)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com céu limpo e 16,1ºC.

Tmin: 11,8ºC

Estão todas as condições para mais um dia de canicula.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Abr 2011 às 11:26)

Boas

Começo o dia sem nuvens, mas com uma grande poeirada. Pelas 18h é capaz de haver animação para estes lados, apesar do IM só dar aguaceiros e trovoada para amanhã.

Abraço


----------



## miguel (28 Abr 2011 às 12:59)

Boas

Uma foto da trovoada de ontem que se aproximava vinda do Alentejo mas que acabou por morrer antes de chegar...


----------



## Gilmet (28 Abr 2011 às 12:59)

Os Cumulus encontram-se já bastante desenvolvidos, estando a temperatura nos 23,4ºC e soprando o vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Sul, nos 6,5 km/h actualmente, se SO (225º).

Humidade nos 53% e pressão a 1008 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2011 às 13:02)

Por aqui cumulos a crescer a norte.

Está assim. 22,7ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2011 às 13:27)

Aqui está a haver um duelo entre nuvens altas e os cumulos.

Vento fraco de SW/S e 22,4ºC.


----------



## Lousano (28 Abr 2011 às 13:48)

No céu já muitos cumulus congestus, mas ainda nada ameaçador.

Tactual: 26,3ºC


----------



## Teles (28 Abr 2011 às 14:42)

Boas , por aqui já vão surgindo boas células.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Abr 2011 às 14:54)

Passado um dia da trovoada, mais um !

Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão da célula de Lisboa. Cumulunimbo enorme quase cá em cima. LINDO .


----------



## JAlves (28 Abr 2011 às 15:17)

Por Odivelas, boa célula a E/SE e já se ouvem trovões.


----------



## Lousano (28 Abr 2011 às 15:48)

Surgiu da serra uma célula, que vem direitinha para aqui. 

Ouvem-se os trovões para os lados de Castanheira de Pêra.

Tactual: 26,1ºC


----------



## zejorge (28 Abr 2011 às 15:50)

Olá boa tarde

Há cerca de uma meia hora que se começaram a ouvir uns trovões.

Temperatura nos 23,6º e a pressão a descer e neste momento com 1005,9 hpa.

Penso que os primeiros pingos, não tardarão...


Zejorge


----------



## Lightning (28 Abr 2011 às 15:52)

Desde as 14h até agora estive sempre a fotografar a célula simplesmente perfeita, que conseguia ver aqui de Corroios.

Sem exagero tirei mais de 50 fotografias à mesma, mostrando a sua evolução desde que se apresentava como um pontinho pequeno no satélite. A dada altura a célula ficou gigantesca e não conseguia apanhá-la toda no plano da fotografia, mesmo sem zoom...  

Ontem também tirei umas boas fotos e fiz um _time lapse_ de pelo menos uma hora.

Mais tarde faço a compilação de todo o material recolhido, pois hoje e amanhã ainda é dia de festa. 

Só sei que, de um cartão com capacidade para mais de 3000 fotos, só me restam 600 para tirar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Abr 2011 às 15:53)

Boas
Estou em aula e no intervalo ouvi alguns trovoes, as 15.10 com belas celulas a norte. Abraços


----------



## Geiras (28 Abr 2011 às 15:59)

Boas

Mínima de 13ºC e máxima até ao momento de 26.9ºC.

Muitas células em redor com um desenvolvimento bastante bom.

Deixo aqui um exemplo da célula a Noroeste.






Mais fotos aqui

Penso que seja esta a célula a que te referes *Lightning*


----------



## telegram (28 Abr 2011 às 16:04)

Troveja em Miranda do Corvo.


----------



## dahon (28 Abr 2011 às 16:23)

Boas por Coimbra temos o céu cada vez mais prometedor a sudeste.


----------



## Teles (28 Abr 2011 às 16:35)

Boas, por aqui trovejou à pouco e caíram uma pingas , temperatura actual de 23,4ºC , a célula que postei há pouco e onde estava a trovejar:


----------



## vitamos (28 Abr 2011 às 17:03)

dahon disse:


> Boas por Coimbra temos o céu cada vez mais prometedor a sudeste.



E já se ouve a trovoada em aproximação neste momento!


----------



## lismen (28 Abr 2011 às 17:23)

Boa tarde a todos estou a ver agora pelo radar do im e vejo ali um ponto vermelho grande no mapa.Aquilo e capaz de meter respeito 

Neste momento por Lisboa ceu com periodos de muita nebulosidade e calor bom pas trovoadas 

*Dados actuais

Temp 24ºC
Humidade 55%
Pressão 1006hpa
Vento WSW fraco a moderado 13,9km/h*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Abr 2011 às 17:24)

Por aqui está mesmo uma trovoada por cima de mim, mas só vai caindo uns pingos.


----------



## Geiras (28 Abr 2011 às 17:24)

lismen disse:


> Boa tarde a todos estou a ver agora pelo radar do im e vejo ali um ponto vermelho grande no mapa.Aquilo e capaz de meter respeito


----------



## Lousano (28 Abr 2011 às 17:32)

A célula não conseguiu passar a serra.

Segue para Oeste e mais enfraquecida.

Impressionante a descida de temperatura.

Tactual: 19,5ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Abr 2011 às 17:37)

Finalmente a chuva já é mais forte.


----------



## squidward (28 Abr 2011 às 17:57)

por aqui nada de nada, uma seca...é só vê-las passar ao lado


----------



## rbsmr (28 Abr 2011 às 17:59)

@Fátima (Cova d' Iria)

Desde as 17.00 até 18.00 - Trovoada sem precipitação.


----------



## Gongas (28 Abr 2011 às 18:18)

Por Coimbra deve estar uma célula bem por cima, o céu está bastante negro, mas estranhamente não ouço trovoada nem chove nada por agora.


----------



## vitamos (28 Abr 2011 às 18:49)

Gongas disse:


> Por Coimbra deve estar uma célula bem por cima, o céu está bastante negro, mas estranhamente não ouço trovoada nem chove nada por agora.



Ouviu-se trovejar há pouco na parte sul, mas de facto isto hoje está mau por enquanto... Ao aproximarem-se as células estãoa  perder actividade.


----------



## F_R (28 Abr 2011 às 19:22)

Tarde de trovoada e alguma chuva com 2.2mm acumulados

Mínima de 13.4ºC
Máxima de 27.9ºC

Agora 19.5ºC


----------



## mortagua (28 Abr 2011 às 20:03)

Por aqui, ouviu-se trovoada para os lados da serra da Sicó, tirando isso, não choveu.

Durante a noite poderá acontecer formações ou vou ter de esperar até o dia de amanha?   

É que até agora tem passado tudo ao lado


----------



## Geiras (28 Abr 2011 às 20:05)

Por aqui foi ver tudo passar ao lado, o sol predominou sempre. Vamos ver o que nos guarda o resto da noite e o dia de amanhã...


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Abr 2011 às 20:15)

22,1ºC.

O detector de corroios mostra descargas pouco a sul daqui, Porque ?


----------



## Rainy (28 Abr 2011 às 20:17)

por aqui nada de nada, eu nem percebo a direcção das células


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Abr 2011 às 21:10)

Por aqui sigo com 20.0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (28 Abr 2011 às 21:14)

Por aqui a luz acabou de falhar, e a rua está às escuras...e parece que não foi só aqui


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Abr 2011 às 21:15)

Geiras disse:


> Por aqui a luz acabou de falhar, e a rua está às escuras...e parece que não foi só aqui



Aqui também, a luz foi abaixo.

19,8ºC.


----------



## jorge1990 (28 Abr 2011 às 21:20)

Aqui por Corroios tambem faltou a luz.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Abr 2011 às 21:20)

Geiras disse:


> Por aqui a luz acabou de falhar, e a rua está às escuras...e parece que não foi só aqui



Again?


----------



## Lightning (28 Abr 2011 às 21:22)

andres disse:


> Aqui também, a luz foi abaixo.



Idem idem aspas aspas.  

Durante 10 segundos foi tudo abaixo em Corroios. Mas porquê falha de electricidade em tanto sítio? Não vejo células capazes de provocar isso neste momento... 

Andres, há pouco perguntaste porque é que o detector de descargas acusava descargas a Sul daí. O detector acusa também alterações na composição da atmosfera, quero com isto dizer que se a atmosfera está instável em determinados pontos, e se essa instabilidade for mesmo muita, pode acusar essas mudanças na mesma.

E já aconteceu por poucas (mas significativas) vezes, o detector acusar este tipo de mudanças na atmosfera e minutos depois começou a formar-se uma célula na zona assinalada com essas descargas.

Não quero dizer que se vá formar algo, apenas esclareci a tua questão.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Abr 2011 às 21:25)

Lightning disse:


> Idem idem aspas aspas.
> 
> Durante 10 segundos foi tudo abaixo em Corroios. Mas porquê falha de electricidade em tanto sítio? Não vejo células capazes de provocar isso neste momento...
> 
> ...



Obrigado 

19,5ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (28 Abr 2011 às 21:27)

Aqui em Alhos-Vedros a luz "abanou" por uns 2/3 segundos mas ñ chegou a faltar e nada se desligou.


----------



## Geiras (28 Abr 2011 às 21:28)

lsalvador disse:


> Aqui em Alhos-Vedros a luz "abanou" por uns 2/3 segundos mas ñ chegou a faltar e nada se desligou.



Muito estranho mesmo


----------



## lsalvador (28 Abr 2011 às 21:30)

Geiras disse:


> Muito estranho mesmo



Alhos-Vedros e não em Tomar.


----------



## Geiras (28 Abr 2011 às 21:32)

lsalvador disse:


> Alhos-Vedros e não em Tomar.



Por acaso pensava que era em tomar (nem reparei sequer que tinhas dito de onde reportavas) mas mesmo assim é estranho 

Por aqui sigo com 19ºC.


----------



## mortagua (28 Abr 2011 às 22:02)

O que posso esperar para o dia de amanha?


----------



## Geiras (28 Abr 2011 às 22:03)

mortagua disse:


> O que posso esperar para o dia de amanha?



http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=POMBAL

...

Resumindo, as probabilidades de ocorrerem aguaceiros e trovoadas são maiores que hoje. Mas poderá não ocorrer nada por aí, se isso não se verificar poderás ser surpreendido por uma boa célula


----------



## Microburst (28 Abr 2011 às 23:33)

Só para dizer aos meus colegas da Margem Sul que também por Almada faltou a luz durante uns 15/20 segundos quando passava pouco das 21h. Nada de trovoada, mas o apagão deixou tudo completamente às escuras incluindo a Base Naval do Alfeite. Perdi o segundo golo do Benfica...


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Abr 2011 às 23:42)

lsalvador disse:


> Aqui em Alhos-Vedros a luz "abanou" por uns 2/3 segundos mas ñ chegou a faltar e nada se desligou.



Foi o mesmo por aqui, mas nada de mais..


O dia caracterizou-se por céu muito nublado a Este por algumas formações e pela grande célula que se encontrava ligeiramente a Norte, ainda deu para ouvir dois trovões, a tarde parecia promissora, mas não passou disso..

Sigo ainda com 20,5ºC, uma noite de "ananases".


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,9ºC

Mín - 15,6ºC


----------



## JAlves (29 Abr 2011 às 00:24)

De Odivelas Norte conseguem-se avistar relâmpagos a Sul.


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Abr 2011 às 01:32)

Estão-se a formar duas células a SW de mim, movimentam-se para O, a madrugada pode dar qualquer coisa, embora o grosso seja amanhã durante a tarde.

Despeço-me com 19,6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (29 Abr 2011 às 02:35)

Chuva forte e trovoada em Linda-a-Velha


----------



## AnDré (29 Abr 2011 às 02:35)

JAlves disse:


> De Odivelas Norte conseguem-se avistar relâmpagos a Sul.



Agora com ruído e tudo.
Primeiro trovão bem audível.


----------



## Vince (29 Abr 2011 às 02:35)

Célula a SW de Lisboa no mar, e formam-se outras pequenas, uma na linha de cascais e outra a norte de Lisboa


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2011 às 02:44)

Tá a estoirar a norte daqui


----------



## MSantos (29 Abr 2011 às 02:48)

O pessoal do forum está atento mesmo de madrugada, às 02:35, 3 post a dar conta da trovoada

Por aqui continua a chover, agora com muito menos intensidade, os relâmpagos não são muito frequentes mas trovoada está próxima, a avaliar pelo grande barulho provocado pelos trovões e pelo pouco tempo que separa a luz do som


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2011 às 02:50)

Aqui já cai um aguaceiro fraco.

Os relâmpagos a norte continuam.


----------



## AnDré (29 Abr 2011 às 02:51)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tá a estoirar a norte daqui



A norte e a sul.

A célula que está a sul de Lisboa já rendeu pelo menos 3 raios magníficos.
São é muito espaçados no tempo.

Em Odivelas e para já, nada de chuva.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2011 às 02:54)

AnDré disse:


> A célula que está a sul de Lisboa já rendeu pelo menos 3 raios magníficos.
> São é muito espaçados no tempo.



0,2 mm e 17,1ºC.

Este agora foi enorme


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2011 às 03:02)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento, pingas bastante grossas.

1,0mm


----------



## squidward (29 Abr 2011 às 03:03)

Pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão agora


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2011 às 03:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> 1,0mm



Findou, ficou-se por 1,4 mm.

Até amanhã (espero eu)


----------



## AnDré (29 Abr 2011 às 03:10)

Em Odivelas nem uma pinga. 

Vejo agora relâmpagos a sudoeste, embora muito longe.


----------



## squidward (29 Abr 2011 às 03:14)

squidward disse:


> Pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão agora



Confirmo e bem...é com cada raio
Já tou a filmar os relâmpagos, espero que fique alguma coisa de jeito.


----------



## squidward (29 Abr 2011 às 03:47)

Por aqui ja chove com alguma força e de vez em quando lá se ouve trovejar. Depois espero pôr aqui alguns _printscreens_ do vídeo que fiz.


----------



## squidward (29 Abr 2011 às 04:43)

Aqui ficam os raios que captei no vídeo:


----------



## Lightning (29 Abr 2011 às 06:21)

Madrugada com um aguaceiro fortíssimo e acompanhado de granizo, pelas 2 da manhã. Nada de trovoada.

Esse aguaceiro acumulou 2,0 mm, que fazem neste momento a precipitação total do dia.

Detector de DEA's a enviar dados em tempo real. http://tempoemcorroios.com/


----------



## Teles (29 Abr 2011 às 07:37)

Boas por aqui o dia começou muito nublado com alguma chuva fraca , durante a madrugada houve alguns trovões , segundo informação de colegas , na zona sul da região choveu torrencial-mente por volta das 6 da manhã


----------



## mortagua (29 Abr 2011 às 07:41)

Bons dias, por aqui nada de especial tem acontecido. Ainda não choveu e trovoada só ao longe 

E obrigado Geiras


----------



## DRC (29 Abr 2011 às 11:40)

Acabam de haver dois fortes trovões, granizo e chuva torrencial por aqui.
Começa agora a acalmar.


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Abr 2011 às 12:34)

Por enquanto o céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cumulus e Cirrustratos.

A mínima foi de *17,9ºC*.

Actualmente estão 22ºC e 1001 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (29 Abr 2011 às 14:09)

Boa tarde.

Neste momento céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Já se ouviram trovões a SW (Ansião?) há cerca de uma hora atrás.

Tmin: 12,3ºC

Tactual: 22,9ºC


----------



## Lightning (29 Abr 2011 às 14:51)

Trovoadaaaaa  

Ouvi agora um trovão. Isto está a compor-se. O detector está já todo maluco com tanto festival eléctrico no ar. Já registei mais de 7 mil DEA's com um pico de 82 por minuto às 14:33h. 

Esqueci-me de dizer há pouco, Squidward, parabéns pelas fotos.  Não interessa a qualidade, qualquer esforço é sempre sinal de dedicação e paixão à meteorologia. 


EDIT 14:58 - Trovoada muito audível com trovões muito frequentes, poucos segundos de intervalo ou mesmo nenhuns.


----------



## jorge1990 (29 Abr 2011 às 14:58)

Boas

Trovoada neste momento.
Deixo uma foto com as tipicas nuvens de trovoada.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## meko60 (29 Abr 2011 às 15:03)

Boa tarde a todos.

Oiço trovejar com alguma intensidade e frequência,alguem me pode dizer em que direcção é que a trovoada se eatá a fazer sentir?


----------



## meko60 (29 Abr 2011 às 15:13)

Já me informaram,que pelo menos para o lado da Terrugem,há actividade.


----------



## lsalvador (29 Abr 2011 às 15:14)

meko60 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> 
> Oiço trovejar com alguma intensidade e frequência,alguem me pode dizer em que direcção é que a trovoada se eatá a fazer sentir?



Moita, Montijo e afins temos vista privilegiada e esta impressionante.


----------



## dASk (29 Abr 2011 às 15:15)

está a cair granizo torrencialmente aqui pela Moita! há muitos anos que não via nada assim...


----------



## Met (29 Abr 2011 às 15:16)

meko60 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> 
> Oiço trovejar com alguma intensidade e frequência,alguem me pode dizer em que direcção é que a trovoada se eatá a fazer sentir?



Aqui por Loures ouve-se trovejar ao longe e o céu está mais escuro na direcção Noroeste. É desta direcção de onde me parecem vir as trovoadas que se têm ouvido, e alguns raios de que já vi clarões, e é de onde vem agora a chuva.


----------



## dASk (29 Abr 2011 às 15:16)

é do tamanho de berlindes.. algumas maiores!


----------



## Lousano (29 Abr 2011 às 15:19)

Chove moderadamente na Lousã sem actividade electrica.

Tactual: 19,5ºC


----------



## Lightning (29 Abr 2011 às 15:20)

Em apenas 15 minutos, 3 mil DEA's registadas.  

Vou já nas 10 mil, com um pico de intensidade de 171 DEA's por minuto... 

Sigam em http://tempoemcorroios.com/ e reparem na imagem do mapa onde diz Strike Rate (descargas por minuto).

Neste momento chove fraco. Os trovões deixei de os ouvir.

Hotspot, o que se passa aí? A Moita e Barreiro desapareceram do mapa, debaixo de tanta actividade eléctrica...


----------



## dASk (29 Abr 2011 às 15:20)

140mm horários neste momento, já vou com quase 15mm em apenas 10m


----------



## dASk (29 Abr 2011 às 15:21)

é algo avassalador o que está a acontecer aqui neste momento enquanto escrevia a mensagem passou pros 180mm/h e já vai praticamente nos 20mm em 15m!


----------



## Lousano (29 Abr 2011 às 15:21)

Lousano disse:


> Chove moderadamente na Lousã sem actividade electrica.
> 
> Tactual: 19,5ºC



Afinal já se ouviu um trovão.


----------



## hurricane (29 Abr 2011 às 15:23)

Aqui pela zona do rato ouve-se forte trovoada e o tempo a escurecer muito!!! esta a ficar mesmo muito feio!


----------



## Tyna (29 Abr 2011 às 15:26)

Aqui por Alfragide, tempo muito escuro e a bela da trovoada


----------



## tucha (29 Abr 2011 às 15:27)

Met disse:


> Aqui por Loures ouve-se trovejar ao longe e o céu está mais escuro na direcção Noroeste. É desta direcção de onde me parecem vir as trovoadas que se têm ouvido, e alguns raios de que já vi clarões, e é de onde vem agora a chuva.



Olá a todos

Embora uma seja uma completa leiga no assunto (questões técnicas de Trovoada), , posso vos dizer que neste momento penso que a Trovoada estará completamente situada na zona do Lumiar em Lisboa, céu completamente "branco", escureceu completamente, a temperatura desceu, vento, trovões e relâmpagos (ainda que mais barulho do que luz). Compeçou a chover com pingas enormes há coisa de meia-hora, mas agora parou...

Prevê-se uma tarde muito interessante...


----------



## meko60 (29 Abr 2011 às 15:28)

Obrigado.
Sim realmente a tarde parece vir a prometer aqui para a nossa zona.Da janela da cozinha ,avisto toda a zona do Montijo,Moita e na verdade parece estar um pouco complicado aí na vossa zona.


----------



## dASk (29 Abr 2011 às 15:30)

está demais isto vai dar problemas certamente 33mm em apenas 20m


----------



## Lightning (29 Abr 2011 às 15:31)

tucha disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Prevê-se uma tarde muito interessante...



Se muito bem-vinda ao Fórum MeteoPT. 

Obrigado pela tua contribuição (relatos). 




meko60 disse:


> parece estar um pouco complicado aí na vossa zona.



Vendo o output de Coruche dos Máximos da Reflectividade do IM, complicado é dizer... 

Neste momento continua a chover e ouve-se apenas um trovão a cada 2 minutos.


----------



## nnsurvivor (29 Abr 2011 às 15:31)

Por aqui, zona de sete rios, ainda só deu um trovão enorme e agora está cada vez mais escuro.
Vamos ver o que ai vem...


----------



## dASk (29 Abr 2011 às 15:31)

ja se ouvem os bombeiros de um lado para o outro...


----------



## meko60 (29 Abr 2011 às 15:33)

A temperatura aqui em Almada,começou a descer a partir das 15:00,dos 23,5ºC ás 14:30,já vai nos 20,5ºC.Pressão atmosférica-998,5hPA.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Abr 2011 às 15:34)

Por aqui é uma tristeza completa, só esta madrugada é que trovejou, mas chuva é sempre quase nada, ao longo desta tarde tem aparecido várias formaçôes mas sempre tudo ao lado, ao menos que chovesse, mas nem isso.


----------



## MSantos (29 Abr 2011 às 15:36)

Boa tarde, houve-se trovoada distante e o céu está bastante escuro e ameaçador por aqui, no entanto ainda não está a chover...

Bem-vindos *Tucha* e *nnsurvivor*


----------



## HotSpot (29 Abr 2011 às 15:36)

Brutal na Moita. A minha estação bate todos os recordes de precipitação.

Em meia-hora segue com *36 mm*.

Não estou na Moita mas imagino o caos...


----------



## meko60 (29 Abr 2011 às 15:37)

A imagem de satélite das 14:00h,mostra bem o que se iria a passar neste momento.Assim como a do radar ás 14:20h,a mostrar um rainfall de 20 a 30mm,na região da Moita,Montijo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Abr 2011 às 15:39)

HotSpot disse:


> Brutal na Moita. A minha estação bate todos os recordes de precipitação.
> 
> Em meia-hora segue com *36 mm*.
> 
> Não estou na Moita mas imagino o caos...



é realmente impressionante, por aqui este evento está ser uma desgraça.


----------



## squidward (29 Abr 2011 às 15:42)

Impressionante, ia eu a chegar ao meu local de trabalho e não é que avisto uma "_funnel cloud_" a NW do Cartaxo? Tirei 2 fotos do telemovel, logo quando chegar a casa passo-as para o pc, para depois mostrar aqui

Edit: Forte trovão agora


----------



## dASk (29 Abr 2011 às 15:43)

e ja passou a barreira dos 40mm isto em cerca de meia hora.. cerá certamente um dia histórico por aqui... espero que não haja problemas de maior porque realmente está um caos!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Abr 2011 às 15:43)

E eis que finalmente oiço um trovão, mas a célula está a passar a oeste.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Abr 2011 às 15:45)

mais um forte trovão, está valente a célula a oeste.


----------



## Tyna (29 Abr 2011 às 15:46)

Digamos que chove forte, muito forte aqui por Alfragide, com trovões à mistura, cheira-me que o transito para sair de Lisboa hoje à tarde vai ser ainda mais complicado..


----------



## Met (29 Abr 2011 às 15:49)

Aqui por Loures parece que o principal está a passar a Oeste daqui.
Vêem-se raios e ouvem-se trovões, mas distantes.


----------



## dahon (29 Abr 2011 às 15:51)

Por Coimbra ou é agora ou nunca o nuvens espectaculares cobrem a cidade.


----------



## Iuri (29 Abr 2011 às 15:51)

SARAIVADA indescritível em Lisboa!


----------



## dahon (29 Abr 2011 às 15:54)

Impressionante com os os algodões das árvores consegue-se ver a corrente ascende pois eles sobem todos.


----------



## seqmad (29 Abr 2011 às 15:55)

Trovoada e granizo em Lisboa. O centro da nuvem (que estive a ver desenvolver) parece estar para NW daqui de Sete Rios. Por telefone informaram-me granizo intenso nessa zona


----------



## Fernando (29 Abr 2011 às 15:55)

INCRÍVEL !!!
Em Benfica:


----------



## jorge1990 (29 Abr 2011 às 15:57)

Impressionante


----------



## nnsurvivor (29 Abr 2011 às 15:58)

Fernando disse:


> INCRÍVEL !!!
> Em Benfica:




    
Estou perto do Zoo e ainda não caiu aqui nada.... penso que está a começar agora... vou tentar tirar fotos...


----------



## Fernando (29 Abr 2011 às 16:00)

nnsurvivor disse:


> Estou perto do Zoo e ainda não caiu aqui nada.... penso que está a começar agora... vou tentar tirar fotos...



Eu estou na Praça de Espanha e aqui também nada...

Aquelas fotos foram colocadas por um amigo no facebook.

Estou a tentar averiguar exactamente em que zona ele está.


----------



## MSantos (29 Abr 2011 às 16:01)

O céu está ameaçador aqui, já vi nuvens a andarem em sentidos opostos, deverá haver alguma rotação na célula mas não vejo nenhuma funnel cloud

Entretanto vai chovendo e trovejando


----------



## MontijoCity (29 Abr 2011 às 16:01)

Aqui pelo Rato começou a chover só agora e chove bem!
Ouviram-se uns trovões mas nada de especial.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Abr 2011 às 16:03)

por aqui o aguaceiro de á pouco deixou 1.2mm, essas imagens são veraddeiramente impressionantes.


----------



## Fernando (29 Abr 2011 às 16:06)

Mais uma foto da mesma fonte:


----------



## zejorge (29 Abr 2011 às 16:06)

Olá

Fotos impressionantes.....

Por aqui há cerca de 20 minutos que chove torrencialmente com trovoada.
Acumulei até ao momento 6,4 mm.
A pressão está em queda e registo agora 999,1 hpa. A temperatura situa-se nos 16,3º


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Abr 2011 às 16:06)

Está tudo branco! Sigo com 11.4ºC e há pouco tive 3.4ºC. Por agora só chove.


----------



## iceworld (29 Abr 2011 às 16:06)

dahon disse:


> Por Coimbra ou é agora ou nunca o nuvens espectaculares cobrem a cidade.



É agora...


----------



## jorge1990 (29 Abr 2011 às 16:06)

Ganda trovao!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Abr 2011 às 16:08)

neste momento ouço novamente trovôes, será que é desta?


----------



## lsalvador (29 Abr 2011 às 16:08)

jorge1990 disse:


> Ganda trovao!!!!!!!!



Caiu na Lisnave


----------



## Pixie (29 Abr 2011 às 16:10)

Grande grande trovoada que por aí vem!!!
Tirei umas fotos ao céu roxo e amarelo, assim que possa coloco aqui...


----------



## kelinha (29 Abr 2011 às 16:11)

Por Coimbra está uma animação na zona da Solum!


----------



## iceworld (29 Abr 2011 às 16:11)

iceworld disse:


> É agora...


Chuva forte e trovoada


----------



## pmtoliveira (29 Abr 2011 às 16:12)

E já há videos no Youtube:


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Abr 2011 às 16:13)

A estação meteorológica do Hotspot já leva 50.2 mm.  Impressionante!


----------



## squidward (29 Abr 2011 às 16:14)

Imagens impressionantes sem duvidas, não há palavras mesmo

Pelo menos eu também já ganhei o dia pelo avistamento da funnel-cloud, penso que seja a 1ª que vi na minha vida ao vivo e a cores.


----------



## vitamos (29 Abr 2011 às 16:14)

iceworld disse:


> Chuva forte e trovoada



Confirmo, boa carga de água e trovoes constantes!


----------



## nnsurvivor (29 Abr 2011 às 16:16)

Foto tirada por uma amiga do FB na 2ª circular...







[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## tucha (29 Abr 2011 às 16:16)

Pixie disse:


> Grande grande trovoada que por aí vem!!!
> Tirei umas fotos ao céu roxo e amarelo, assim que possa coloco aqui...



É verdade, aqui continua no Lumiar, caiu granizo de um tamanho considerável á coisa de uma hora, chove torrencialmente, relâmpagos de minuto, ou menos...
O céu tem uma cor entre o completamente branco e o todo cinzento, e parece meno vento do que anteriormente...

Belo relâmpago agora!!! 

Obrigado pelas boas vindas, ah e esqueci-me de dizer, adoroooooooooo Trovoadas...


----------



## Thomar (29 Abr 2011 às 16:19)

É verdade, também vi o mesmo, nuvens a andarem em sentidos opostos.
Aqui em Lisboa no Marquês de Pombal, choveu torrencialmente e trovejou.
Granizo é que não ouve. 
Por agora céu muito nublado, chuva fraca e alguns trovões ao longe.



MSantos disse:


> O céu está ameaçador aqui, já vi nuvens a andarem em sentidos opostos, deverá haver alguma rotação na célula mas não vejo nenhuma funnel cloud
> 
> Entretanto vai chovendo e trovejando


----------



## Henrique (29 Abr 2011 às 16:20)

Direitos da RED PASS


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Abr 2011 às 16:21)

impressionante, cá estão 2 pequenas células uma a norte e outra sul, mas cá por cima está uma aberta.


----------



## dahon (29 Abr 2011 às 16:21)

vitamos disse:


> Confirmo, boa carga de água e trovoes constantes!



Impressionante na zona da quinta da maia a estrada parece um rio. 
Isto vai dar inundações.


----------



## nnsurvivor (29 Abr 2011 às 16:22)

Mais uma para os adeptos do SLB... 






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## amando96 (29 Abr 2011 às 16:23)

Agora no facebook vejo montes de estados a dizer que está a nevar em lisboa


----------



## rbsmr (29 Abr 2011 às 16:23)

Grande trovoada em Lisboa!!
Chuva Torrencial! neste momento.
Aqui em Telheiras houve pelo menos um raio que foi directo a um para-raios 

Ouvi relatos que caiu granizo durante a manhã


----------



## Henrique (29 Abr 2011 às 16:24)

nnsurvivor disse:


> Mais uma para os adeptos do SLB...



Cuidado com a repetição de fotos.


----------



## Fernando (29 Abr 2011 às 16:25)

Mais um vídeo impressionante!

Em Benfica, junto ao Fonte Nova:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHFfVIvTe-s"]YouTube        - Granizo Forte em Benfica 2011-04-29 Parte 2[/ame]


----------



## MSantos (29 Abr 2011 às 16:25)

Henrique disse:


> Direitos da RED PASS



Ai o relvado do meu Benfica

Aqui na minha em Linda-a-Velha prossegue a chuva e a trovoada, não caiu granizo por aqui, apenas chuva por vezes forte, que ainda continua


----------



## Lightning (29 Abr 2011 às 16:25)

Apanhei o maior susto da minha vida há bocado quando um relâmpago acertou em cheio num pinhal que estava apenas a MENOS de 100 metros à minha frente, o estoiro foi incrível, a descarga ficou bem marcada no detector e bem pertinho de onde este se encontra.  

Não consegui filmar pois estava entretido a fotografar a célula com rotação que alguns já referiram aqui. *Pareceu-me* ver o início da formação de uma funnel cloud, que filmei, mas acabou por não acontecer nada.

Chove moderadamente, e a trovoada continua.


----------



## nnsurvivor (29 Abr 2011 às 16:26)

Henrique disse:


> Cuidado com a repetição de fotos.



só vi depois de ter colocado, mas quis apagar e não sei onde se apaga. *rookie*

sory !!


----------



## Profetaa (29 Abr 2011 às 16:29)

por cá trovoada e chove fraco...
o meu irmão a caminho de Coimbra, na A14 relata TRANSITO PARADO devido ao granizo maior que ovos de pomba, forte trovoada....


----------



## Lousano (29 Abr 2011 às 16:30)

Trovoada seca em Miranda do Corvo.

Raios por todos os quadrantes.

Não tenho meios aqui para documentar video/fotograficamente.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Abr 2011 às 16:31)

Brutal a situação em Lisboa!

Espero que não haja muitos estragos, do modo como as culturas estão é lamentável que uma granizada destrua tudo.


----------



## rbsmr (29 Abr 2011 às 16:31)

Reencaminhem FOTOS E VÍDEOS PARA O METEOGLOBAL DO INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA --- http://meteoglobal.meteo.pt/ -


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Abr 2011 às 16:32)

É incrivel a quantidade de descargas que a célula de sul já fez.


----------



## Relâmpago (29 Abr 2011 às 16:36)

Grande petardo mesmo por cima de mim Até abanou tudo

A descarga deve ter sido aqui muito perto. Até dei um salto da cadeira.

Chove moderadamente e continua a trovoada


----------



## meko60 (29 Abr 2011 às 16:41)

Boas de novo.
Fui até ao Cristo Rei ver se conseguia tirar umas fotos,mas assim que cheguei caiu 1 aguaceiro bem forte,(sem granizo),que era impossivel sair do carro.A visibilidade caiu aí para os 100m e a estação do meu filho,acumulou 6,1mm em cerca de 10'.


----------



## Lightning (29 Abr 2011 às 16:43)

Continua a chover e a trovejar, com trovões bem fortes por vezes. Nem quero imaginar a situação em Lisboa... 

O detector está completamente doido com tanta descarga. Até ao momento, e desde as 6 da manhã, contam-se já 16363 DEA's, 673 das quais num raio de 20 quilómetros à volta da minha casa.

Apesar de a intensidade das descargas ter diminuído muito significativamente, ainda se registam bastantes.




jorge1990 disse:


> Vou deixar aqui uma "amostra" do video que fiz, na altura, que comecou a ficar escuro. Neste video a "amostra" e o forte relampago que caiu mesmo em frente a minha casa.
> 
> Espero que gostem



Bom vídeo, muito bem apanhado. 

Foi esse mesmo relâmpago que me fez saltar e largar meia tonelada de asneiras. 

E eu no prédio em frente a ti, a 7 andares do chão, cá fora...


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Abr 2011 às 16:43)

Grande trovoada que se abate por aqui desde as 15h, chove moderado desde então, a tarde promete, pois esta célula já passou e agora é que vão começar a crescer bem, com a direcção para o litoral.


----------



## bisnaga33 (29 Abr 2011 às 16:43)

boas tardes pessoal ja vi videos do granizo e impressionante ,onde posso ver webcams emdireto isto tudo porque tou na suica


----------



## meteo (29 Abr 2011 às 16:47)

Temporal INCRIVEL em Paço de Arcos na ultima hora.Trovoada fortissima,granizada e diluvio mais de meia hora.Baixa de Paço de Arcos inundada.
Logo escrevo aqui o que vi..Ha muito tempo nao via disto...


As celulas vistas do satelite,parecem aquelas celulas magnificas que por vezes vemos no interior de Espanha,e ficamos com alguma(muita)inveja..Desta vez nao,mesmo em cima do Atlantico...Interior e litoral!


----------



## dahon (29 Abr 2011 às 16:47)

Aqui por Coimbra abrandou um bocadinho em termos de trovoada mas a chuva continua.


----------



## Vince (29 Abr 2011 às 16:47)

*Dada a quantidade de fotos, vídeos e notícias que vão surgindo, por favor coloquem esse material referente à graniza/saraiva apenas neste novo tópico dedicado e mantenham este apenas para o seguimento da situação:*

 Saraivada em Lisboa - 29 Abril 2011


----------



## mortagua (29 Abr 2011 às 16:54)

Vem ai uma bela trovoada, esperei e esperei e finalmente ai vem ela


----------



## meko60 (29 Abr 2011 às 16:54)

A temperatura atingiu 16ºC por volta das 16:20,agora voltou a subir,16,6ºC.Acumulado 7,1mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Abr 2011 às 17:00)

É incrivél mesmo esta célula que está a ir para os lados de Coruche, écom cada estrondo, aqui chove moderado.


----------



## kelinha (29 Abr 2011 às 17:03)

dahon disse:


> Impressionante na zona da quinta da maia a estrada parece um rio.
> Isto vai dar inundações.



Confirmo a mesma situação na Solum.


----------



## tucha (29 Abr 2011 às 17:04)

JoãoPT disse:


> Grande trovoada que se abate por aqui desde as 15h, chove moderado desde então, a tarde promete, pois esta célula já passou e agora é que vão começar a crescer bem, com a direcção para o litoral.



Desculpa a pergunta de novata, mas estando tu em Alcochete, dizes que a célula se dirige para ao litoral, isso quer dizer que poderemos ter uma tempestade semelhante em Lisboa nas próximas horas??

A propósito, aqui tudo aclamou agora, apenas pinga, e trovões, apenas trovões muito espaçados no tempo, mostrando que ela já lá vai...


----------



## rozzo (29 Abr 2011 às 17:05)

Incrível a força do downdraft na zona central da célula, a descida de ar frio!
*8º!*


----------



## NfrG (29 Abr 2011 às 17:05)

Confesso que tive algum medo...

14:50 - 15:00  Começam-se a ouvir vários trovões, cheguei até a ouvir 5 trovões em menos de 1 minuto. Não chove

15:10 - 15:30  Começa a chover torrencialmente, com um pouco de granizo à mistura e trovoada.

15:35 - 16:30  Começa a cair com grande intensidade granizo, muito granizmo mesmo: nos bancos da minha escola acumulam-se montes de granizo como se de areia tratasse, o chão esse fica completamente branco. Enormes relâmpagos e trovões muito fortes.


Por agora chove com muito menos intensidade, já sem granizo mas a trovoada continua de vez em quando, e quando vem, vem forte.


Obs: Nunca vi nada assim, só na televisão a mostrar imagens dos EUA...


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Abr 2011 às 17:08)

É difícil responder com exactidão, neste momento está em formação mais uma célula na direcção de Alcochete/Lisboa, mas nada garante que não perca força entretanto, é um dia muito imprevisível dado que se trata de muita instabilidade, embora as probabilidades sejam muito altas, o dia ainda não acabou e só agora está a começar a melhor hora para a convecção. 

Após o aguaceiro a temperatura desceu aos 19,6ºC, estando agora nos 20,3ºC.

999 hPa.


----------



## NfrG (29 Abr 2011 às 17:27)

Pessoal previsão para as próxima horas e amanhã se faz favor?

Sei que amanhã há previsão, novamente, de aguaceiros por vezes fortes e trovoada mas não deve ser igual ao que aconteceu hoje...ou estou errado?


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Abr 2011 às 17:38)

Boas!
Por aqui, uma tarde chuvosa e com alguma trovoada, mas nada de especial comparado com as redondezas...
Acumulado até agora de apenas 8.4mm.
Pressão a estabilizar nos 1000hpa, com mínima de 999hpa.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Abr 2011 às 17:38)

Boa tarde .

Foi um temporal, mas que temporal ! Inesplicável o que se passou pela Atalaia, Montijo. Raios por todo o lado, vento com rajadas impressionantes e acumulados 48mm !!

A temperatura durante o temporal foi aos 14,9ºC e o windchill de 9,8ºC !

Algo assustador.


----------



## rafaeljona (29 Abr 2011 às 17:39)

Tive no site do jornal record a ver as fotos do estádioa da luz depois do granizo brutal 
Fiquei espantado com as 2 fotos do granizo
Por Torres tem chuvido, trovoada ao longe
Um fenomeno curioso entre as 14 e as 15 da tarde. Céu limpo aki por Torres e umas nuvens brancas e muito negras á mistura para Sul e Este onde se via os raios e um som estrondoso da trovoada.
Agora começa a chover um pouco mais com trovoada a aproximar


----------



## MontijoCity (29 Abr 2011 às 17:40)

Retirado do FB, segundo o autor foi por Alfornelos.

[ame="http://youtu.be/1WCjZjSOijY"]http://youtu.be/1WCjZjSOijY[/ame]


----------



## rafaeljona (29 Abr 2011 às 17:43)

Céu completamente iluminado Que trovão
Um estrondo(sem palavras)
Chove cada vez mais


----------



## romeupaz (29 Abr 2011 às 17:46)

em Leiria já chove fortemente...
Trovões longos e fortes...


----------



## squidward (29 Abr 2011 às 17:54)

Aqui está o meu registo da _Funnel cloud _que avistei...só é pena a falta de qualidade das fotos, mas fiz o meu melhor.


----------



## kelinha (29 Abr 2011 às 17:56)

MontijoCity disse:


> Retirado do FB, segundo o autor foi por Alfornelos.
> 
> http://youtu.be/1WCjZjSOijY



Que grande dilúvio!


----------



## mortagua (29 Abr 2011 às 18:01)

Por aqui trovoada enorme!
Fiz um vídeo que irei editar a noite, pois ainda continua a trovejar, embora uma já tenha passado vem outra   

O filme foi filmado virado para sul (leiria)

Caiu um mesmo atrás da minha casa, pena não ter apanhado, estremeceu tudo!   
Isto promete é cá com cada um


----------



## telegram (29 Abr 2011 às 18:12)

Aqui na Figueira está tudo calmo. Choveu há pouco e ouvem-se alguns trovões ao longe, para Sul.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Abr 2011 às 18:16)

Por aqui a festa ainda continua, mas a chuva é que é pouca.


----------



## miguel (29 Abr 2011 às 18:41)

Só para dizer que em Setúbal esteve uma tarde de praia e não estou a brincar!! calor e quase sempre sol só ao fim da tarde ficou encoberto  resumindo hoje não vi cair nem uma gota do céu nem ouvi um trovão nem ao longe...há dias assim


----------



## rafaeljona (29 Abr 2011 às 18:43)

A temperatura desceu a pique.
Está a formar se um nevoeiro cerrado e chove fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Abr 2011 às 18:44)

Que grande célula que esta a norte daqui, muito escuro e muitos trovôes ao longe.


----------



## Rainy (29 Abr 2011 às 18:47)

Bem que TARDE vim da escola em Lisboa e no comboio, desde Benfica até Amadora havia de tudo, inundações por todo o lada, granizo que na linha de comboio tinha 10 cm de altura,por isso os atrasos dos comboios:surprise, bombeiros dum lado para o outro e muitos ramos e folhas na estrada e no carro, por isso os atrasos dos comboios.
Mas infelizmente por aqui não chegou a acumular


----------



## meteo (29 Abr 2011 às 18:48)

miguel disse:


> Só para dizer que em Setúbal esteve uma tarde de praia e não estou a brincar!! calor e quase sempre sol só ao fim da tarde ficou encoberto  resumindo hoje não vi cair nem uma gota do céu nem ouvi um trovão nem ao longe...há dias assim




Desta vez Oeiras virou Setubal( trovoadas magnificas e tempestades) ,e Setubal virou Oeiras(rotunda das trovoadas) !
Teras mais sorte na proxima,pelo menos teve tempo de praia


----------



## rufer (29 Abr 2011 às 18:49)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Que grande célula que esta a norte daqui, muito escuro e muitos trovôes ao longe.



Sim. Está aqui perto de Bemposta um pouco a Sul de Abrantes. Muito trovão e relâmpago. Chuva ainda pouca aqui.

Actualização. Chove copiosamente agora.


----------



## clviper (29 Abr 2011 às 19:03)

rafaeljona disse:


> A temperatura desceu a pique.
> Está a formar se um nevoeiro cerrado e chove fraco.



Aqui pelo Cadaval mantenho o mesmo cenário.


----------



## Jodamensil (29 Abr 2011 às 19:05)

Chamo a atenção para a zona da Amadora, Venda Nova, Damaia, Buraca, Portas de Benfica, Brandoa, uma valente granizada que deixou ruas intransitaveis. Ha zonas que o granizo ainda tem muito perto de um metro de altura


----------



## c.bernardino (29 Abr 2011 às 19:18)

Reporto que no norte do conselho de loures a chuva foi forte mas longe de bater recordes.

Foi acumulado 43,2 mm 

e o rain rate este acima de 140 durante 10 minutos. Aqui parece que a festa começou uns minutos antes de lisboa 

os relatos e os registos mostram que o pico de pluviosidade se deu pelas 3 da tarde. 
Em Lisboa (campo Grande) foi às 4h.

os gráficos estão muito interessantes!


----------



## squidward (29 Abr 2011 às 19:18)

Por aqui volta trovejar...parece que vem ai "molho"

ps-ninguém ligou à _funnel-cloud_, que avistei


----------



## squidward (29 Abr 2011 às 19:36)

aqui começa a chover moderadamente e trovoada à mistura


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2011 às 19:39)

32,0 mm. 

164,2 mm/hr de rate máximo.

Temperatura mínima de 12,8ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Abr 2011 às 19:39)

olá 

Atmosfera muito instável por Loures sobretudo desde o meio da tarde que começou por um escurecimento bem acentuado da nebulosidade à base de Cumulonimbus dos tipos "arcus" e "pannus", uma mistura algo explosiva que desencadeou a tempestade que se verificou à base chuva forte e trovoadas. A precipitação era característica deste tipo de condições com pingos invulgarmente grossos que rapidamente se intensificou levando a uma (de certa forma) inesperada saraivada. 
No momento circulava na Urbanização do Infantado quando o forte granizo insurgiu, não recordo alguma vez estar receoso sobretudo pelo para brisas do meu carro, tal era a violência do impacto das pedras de gelo sobre o mesmo!
É possível que a quantidade de granizo que se precipitou fosse muito localizada, visto que no local não houve muita acumulação e devido à muita água que caiu, daí que o que mais observei foram algumas inundações e arrastamento de alguns materiais.

De momento tudo mais calmo, sem precipitação e vento em geral fraco vindo de NW.

*17ºC*


----------



## squidward (29 Abr 2011 às 19:43)

aqui a trovoada começa a dar-lhe forte


----------



## Aurélio (29 Abr 2011 às 19:49)

squidward disse:


> aqui a trovoada começa a dar-lhe forte



Por aquilo que vi na imagem de satélite parece-me que as zionas mais activas neste momento são as seguintes: Baixo Alenetejo em especial na zona litoral, Região de Vale do Tejo e parte Nordeste da peninsula de Setubal, Zona do Distrito de Santarém, Litoral Centro e o Nordeste Transmontano que me parece muito, muito activo.
Do Baixo Alenetejo para cima a atmofera tem circulação de Leste para Oeste, no Algarve vem de Oeste/Sudoeste e por isso temos estado como uma ilha nesta tarde.

Neste momento a sul do Algarve finalmente existe desenvolvimento vertical, o que não implica que vemha para aqui podendo simplesmente ficar parados naquela zona ...

Por aqui acumulei 0 mm , pois somente pingou !!


----------



## squidward (29 Abr 2011 às 19:52)

a luz de vez em quando lá "pisca o olho", os trovões tem sido constantes


----------



## Lightning (29 Abr 2011 às 20:06)

Aqui ficam 3 fotos de hoje, tiradas de um pequeno vídeo que fiz.

Quase que posso afirmar que o que filmei foi uma funnel cloud. As imagens que se seguem não representam a totalidade do que eu vi, pois a bateria da máquina (como só podia acontecer, né...) acabou no preciso momento em que me preparava para limpar a lente (a máquina estava à chuva) e voltar a filmar a funnel cloud, que ainda desceu um bocado mais do que podem ver nas fotos. Ficou mesmo notoriamente fora da nuvem. De qualquer das formas aqui fica para mais tarde recordar. 

Toda a parte da célula que vêem nas imagens tinha rotação. Assim que conseguir editar o vídeo (neste momento tenho toneladas de material para tratar) coloco no sub-fórum "Fotografia e Vídeo - Portugal" este vídeo e todas as fotos que captei destes dias de instabilidade.

Ao mesmo tempo que isto estava a acontecer estava eu quase "deitado" devido ao vento fortíssimo causado pela frente de rajada desta célula. Desculpem a qualidade das fotos.


----------



## xxxjuhxxx (29 Abr 2011 às 20:14)

Ora boas a todos...

Por aqui vai chovendo , vento moderado, e trovoada. Sera que vamos ter "festa" eheh

Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei a sensivelmente meia hora atrás


----------



## manganao (29 Abr 2011 às 20:21)

aqui pelas Caldas nao se passou nada! nem trovoada nem chuva..so uns chuviscos


----------



## HotSpot (29 Abr 2011 às 20:23)

Record de precipitação (desde 01/10/2007) na EMA da Moita para os períodos de 10 Minutos / 1 Hora / 6 Horas

Entre as 14:20 e 14:30 UTC precipitação acumulada: 16,4 mm
Entre as 14:00 e 15:00 UTC precipitação acumulada: 49,2 mm
Entre as 14:00 e 15:50 UTC precipitação acumulada: 50,8 mm

Intensidade máxima neste evento: 360 mm/hora às 14:21 UTC

O pluviometro manual registou 50,5 mm.

As descargas dessa célula:


----------



## Geiras (29 Abr 2011 às 20:24)

HotSpot disse:


> Record de precipitação (desde 01/10/2007) na EMA da Moita para os períodos de 10 Minutos / 1 Hora / 6 Horas
> 
> Entre as 14:20 e 14:30 UTC precipitação acumulada: 16,4 mm
> Entre as 14:00 e 15:00 UTC precipitação acumulada: 49,2 mm
> ...






E eu com uns miseráveis 7.5mm 

Estou chocado com o que aconteceu em Lisboa!! mas que saraivada


----------



## squidward (29 Abr 2011 às 20:31)

xxxjuhxxx disse:


> Ora boas a todos...
> 
> Por aqui vai chovendo , vento moderado, e trovoada. Sera que vamos ter "festa" eheh
> 
> Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei a sensivelmente meia hora atrás



Boas fotos

as duas ultimas é impressão minha ou mostram uma possível funnel cloud? É que se for mesmo...é já a segunda funnel cloud avistada hoje aqui no Cartaxo 

cumps.


----------



## xxxjuhxxx (29 Abr 2011 às 20:33)

squidward disse:


> Boas fotos
> 
> as duas ultimas é impressão minha ou mostram uma possível funnel cloud? É que se for mesmo...é já a segunda funnel cloud avistada hoje aqui no Cartaxo
> 
> cumps.



eu penso que seja pois eu reparei que ela se desenvolveu um pouco, mas depois puff lol

bom registo a tua funel tb


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Abr 2011 às 20:38)

joseoliveira disse:


> olá
> 
> Atmosfera muito instável por Loures sobretudo desde o meio da tarde que começou por um escurecimento bem acentuado da nebulosidade à base de Cumulonimbus dos tipos "arcus" e "pannus", uma mistura algo explosiva que desencadeou a tempestade que se verificou à base chuva forte e trovoadas. A precipitação era característica deste tipo de condições com pingos invulgarmente grossos que rapidamente se intensificou levando a uma (de certa forma) inesperada saraivada.
> No momento circulava na Urbanização do Infantado quando o forte granizo insurgiu, não recordo alguma vez estar receoso sobretudo pelo para brisas do meu carro, tal era a violência do impacto das pedras de gelo sobre o mesmo!
> ...



Deixe-me adivinhar, isso foi por volta das 15h55 16h não?

Pensava que o granizo não tinha sido "tão forte" como referiu, eu olhei para o chão pouco depois das 16h e já só via umas pedrinhas. (Estava na escola nesse momento, no Infantado, uma amarela/laranja ao pé das piscinas).

Por volta das 14h30 ó céu escureceu de tal forma que estava rodeado de uma escuridão imensa, parceia quase de noite. Mais ou menos a partir das 14h45 comecei a ouvir os primeiros trovões, talvez a norte. Estavam um pouco longe, mas o barulho era (muito) bem audível. Desses trovões, apenas vi um relâmpago, mas provavelmente não foi o único, pois estava a jogar à bola e só quando estava virado para a baliza que defendia via o centro da actividade
Depois, por volta das 15h45, na zona do Tojal via-se uma grande cortina de precipitãção, a mesma que passado 1 ou 2 minutos viria a atingir(-me). Como o joseoliveira referiu, pouco depois caiu algum granizo, mas só depois da aula acabar (16h) pude ir à janela ver como estava a varanda. Das 16h10 às 16h30 foi o pico da trovoada. Eram visíveis lindos raios, roxos esbranquiçados, com grandes comprimentos e muitos deles muito perto de onde me situava. Houve um raio que me impressionou muito, ele demorou alguns segundos a desaparecer do céu, e enquanto não desaparecia, o clarão à volta dele "piscou" várias vezes, 5 ou até mais. Nesse momento a trovoada estava a NW do local, passando depois a SE e mais tarde a SW.
Depois a chuva foi abrandando, o céu foi clarando e já não se ouvia qualquer trovão.
De assinalar que avistei um carro dos BVLoures, que segundo um colega meu, foi devido à inundação de uma ou mais garagens.

Espero ter algo assim proximamente.

Abraços


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Abr 2011 às 20:44)

Começa a chover. 48mm.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Abr 2011 às 20:44)

E parece que vem mais "material" a caminho da Margem Sul.

A formar-se uma célula a SE de Setúbal...


----------



## DRC (29 Abr 2011 às 20:45)

Neste momento chove fraco/moderado e ouvi há poucos minutos um trovão bastante distante.


----------



## DRC (29 Abr 2011 às 20:53)

Chuva torrencial neste momento, mas sem qualquer pedra de granizo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Abr 2011 às 21:03)

andres disse:


> Começa a chover. 488mm.



What?


----------



## tucha (29 Abr 2011 às 21:05)

DRC disse:


> Chuva torrencial neste momento, mas sem qualquer pedra de granizo.



E aqui, nos Olivais Norte, bem perto do Parque das Nações, e de Sacavém e não muito longe da Póvoa nada se passa, apenas uma leve brisa, o céu bastante carregado mas nada de chuva e muito menos de trovoada...

Realmente tudos isto são mesmo fenómenos localizados, hoje estive a 2 kms, 3 kms de Benfica, na zona do Lumiar, caiu uma grande chuvada, muita trovoada, algumas pedras de granizo, mas nada de muito extraordinário comparando com o que estava a acontecer ali tão perto...


----------



## DRC (29 Abr 2011 às 21:08)

tucha disse:


> E aqui, nos Olivais Norte, bem perto do Parque das Nações, e de Sacavém e não muito longe da Póvoa nada se passa, apenas uma leve brisa, o céu bastante carregado mas nada de chuva e muito menos de trovoada...
> 
> Realmente tudos isto são mesmo fenómenos localizados, hoje estive a 2 kms, 3 kms de Benfica, na zona do Lumiar, caiu uma grande chuvada, muita trovoada, algumas pedras de granizo, mas nada de muito extraordinário comparando com o que estava a acontecer ali tão perto...



E continua a cair bem por aqui, bastante chuva neste momento.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Abr 2011 às 21:09)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> What?



Correcção 48mm, engano do teclado 

Pinga.


----------



## jotasetubal (29 Abr 2011 às 21:18)

neste momento chove forte em Setúbal. ouviu-se uma trovoada, mas muito ao longe...


----------



## meteo (29 Abr 2011 às 21:24)

Hoje em Paço de Arcos o temporal começou inicialmente pela aproximaçao de nuvens assustadoras por volta das 15:45..Esteve 10 minutos,com pingos grossos,mas sem mais nada a assinalar.
De repente 2 trovoes fortissimos,e 2 min depois começa o diluvio,trovoada a cada minuto,e granizada(fraca comparativamente com a de LIsboa)
Assim foi entre as 15:55 e as 16:25...Diluvio meia-hora seguida!
Mas o mais relevante foi a trovoada forte(mesmo por cima),com raios a iluminar o ceu(vi mais de 15,perfeitos!) e com o trovao logo a seguir e sempre estrondosos.
A estaçao MeteoOeiras so registou 16 mm hoje,mas em Paço de Arcos de certeza que apenas naquela meia-hora cairam mais de 16mm...

Foi a meia-hora de maior temporal aqui este ano.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Abr 2011 às 21:43)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 23.4ºC

T.Minima: 11.1ºC

Prec: 7.6mm


----------



## LRamos (29 Abr 2011 às 21:44)

Fortes descargas eléctricas sobre Amora-Seixal


----------



## miguel (29 Abr 2011 às 21:50)

Devia ter choramingado mais cedo!! final de tarde com visão de fortes raios  e tem chovido bastante nas ultimas duas horas vou com 13,2mm e trovoadas


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Abr 2011 às 21:55)

Trovoada !

A luz faltou e vejo relampagos.

PS: Já ouvi um ronco.


----------



## JAlves (29 Abr 2011 às 21:59)

Aqui por Odivelas conseguem-se ver clarões no céu espaçados no máximo 1 minuto. 

No entanto não se conseguem ver os raios nem ouvir o trovão, deve estar bem longe.


----------



## Relâmpago (29 Abr 2011 às 22:06)

Para o fim da tarde, na zona norte de Lisboa, sessou, aparentemente a actividade convectiva.

O céu estava coberto por altostratus que iam engrossando à medida que se aproximavam do interior. Isto quer dizer que ainda havia actividade convectiva mais para interior. Assim, vejo relâmpagps para sueste e ouço alguns trovões longínquos. A trovoada parece estar a aproximar-se da zona do Barreiro ou limítrofe. 

Pela foto de satélite, Lisboa poderá ser contemplada, de novo, esta noite com mais trovoada.

Que assim seja 

A pressão atmosférica estabilizou nos 999/1000 hPa.


----------



## Rainy (29 Abr 2011 às 22:11)

E granizo,não??, mas a trovoada chega tambem aqui ou é só pra Lix??


----------



## tucha (29 Abr 2011 às 22:11)

andres disse:


> Trovoada !
> 
> A luz faltou e vejo relampagos.
> 
> PS: Já ouvi um ronco.



Por aqui começou a chover (chuva pouco intensa) e vi um relâmpago, com um trovão pouco ruidoso na direcção da Torre Vasco da Gama (para os lados do Montijo...).

Parece-me estar a começar alguma coisa...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Abr 2011 às 22:12)

Avisto relâmpagos a Sul.


----------



## Aspvl (29 Abr 2011 às 22:18)

Muitos relâmpagos para a margem Sul


----------



## lismen (29 Abr 2011 às 22:22)

Vista fantastica para a margem sul neste momento 
Ta visto que vamos ter a parte 2 esta noite 

*Dados actuais

Temp 17ºC
Humidade 79%
Vento NNE 7 km/h
Pressao 1000 hpa*


----------



## Relâmpago (29 Abr 2011 às 22:22)

A margem sul deve estar com um valente temporal Já ouço o 'bombardeio', embora longínquo

Não percamos a esperança para Lisboa


----------



## HotSpot (29 Abr 2011 às 22:24)

A célula na Moita vista de Lisboa:


----------



## mortagua (29 Abr 2011 às 22:30)

Fotos do vídeo que fiz esta tarde!

Desculpem a má qualidade :S






























P.S: Colocarei aqui o vídeo mais tarde.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Abr 2011 às 22:30)

Brutais relampagos, já filmados !


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Abr 2011 às 22:34)

Boas!
Está uma trovoada e uma chuvada brutal!!! Há muito tempo que não via isto assim...
Já tive que desligar os electrodomésticos da ficha e tudo, não vá isto por-me em despesas...
Santa Marta inundada nos sítios do costume, com o ecoponto a desaparecer debaixo de água....
Precipitação acumulada nos últimos minutos de 18mm...


----------



## miguel (29 Abr 2011 às 22:34)

Vou agora com 15,0mm e a trovoada está a NW


----------



## Relâmpago (29 Abr 2011 às 22:35)

Cessaram os relâmpagos.


----------



## tucha (29 Abr 2011 às 22:37)

Relâmpago disse:


> Cessaram os relâmpagos.



Sim, parou de chover, já não vejo luz nem oiço som ali para os lados do Rio e do Montijo...

Vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva...


----------



## Relâmpago (29 Abr 2011 às 22:40)

Pelo contrário, a trovoada perece ter regressado a Lisboa.

Relâmpago seguido de forte trovão. Veremos o que vai dar


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Abr 2011 às 22:41)

Grandes relampagos continuam.


----------



## meteo (29 Abr 2011 às 22:47)

miguel disse:


> Vou agora com 15,0mm e a trovoada está a NW



Exacto.Aqui ve-se relampagos a Sul.Uns ja bem audiveis.


----------



## Relâmpago (29 Abr 2011 às 22:50)

Relâmpagos a oeste daqui. Parece não haver relação com os da margem sul.

Vamos a ver... não estou a ver bem qual o deslocamento das células. Mas uma coisa é certa, a actividade convectiva reintensificou-se. Segundo o satélite, o movimento é SE - NW (?). Nesse caso seria a mesma trovoada da margem sul e está-se a afastar daqui

Pode ser que se formem mais células. Vamos a ver...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Abr 2011 às 22:50)

A trovoada permanecerá onde está, ou há possibilidade de ela se deslocar um pouco mais para norte??


----------



## Lightning (29 Abr 2011 às 22:51)

Jorge1990 e Mr.Phillip, esta trovoada F-E-N-O-M-E-N-A-L apanhei-a toda na rua, inclusivo filmei com o telemóvel vários raios que atingiram prédios à minha volta, cada estoiro até me doía os ouvidos, apanhei granizo e uma molha de tal maneira que estou agora em casa a trocar de roupa.

Nunca tinha visto nada assim, a luz incrivelmente não foi abaixo nem uma única vez. Pelo menos 3 relâmpagos atingiram prédios na Quinta da Água e outros 3 a estação da Fertagus e arredores. 

A distância entre o relâmpago e o trovão era de milésimos de segundo. 

Acumulei 10,5 mm com este aguaceiro, há estradas inundadas e os bombeiros cá andam. O detector foi abaixo talvez por não aguentar tanto poder eléctrico, e nem me atrevi a tentar fotografar nada pois estava muito vento e a chuva entrava para dentro de casa.

A rotunda do metro quase desapareceu debaixo de água e algumas tampas de esgoto levantaram.

Não tenho palavras para o que acabei de passar, estive o tempo todo na Feira de Abril que está na Quinta da água, e de lá via tudo. Tive que me abrigar na pista dos carrinhos de choque para poder filmar. Mais tarde coloco aqui os vídeos.

Impressionante.

Confirmem este meu testemunho, pois ainda nem caí em mim...


----------



## tenente19 (29 Abr 2011 às 22:53)

Boas, tambem sou de corroios e estou a filmar desde a vários momentos, acho que o raio atingiu a grua da escola joão de barros


----------



## tenente19 (29 Abr 2011 às 22:56)

Épá, a luz até foi a baixo. Mas lá para a zona da junta, creio que te encontres nessa area.


----------



## tenente19 (29 Abr 2011 às 22:58)

Está a voltar a corroios!!!


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Abr 2011 às 22:58)

Vim agora da rua, realmente dá para ver a força da trovoada que se encontra a Oeste daqui, mesmo assim ainda vi dois raios que percorreram o céu de uma ponta à outra, ao mesmo tempo a célula parecia estar a desenvolver-se aqui, mas já parou, apesar de longe, já foi bom, continuo com esperança que este fim-de-semana tenha algo a sério por aqui, infelizmente não tenho hipóteses de filmar nada com mínima qualidade.. 

Enquanto estive lá fora, sempre pingou, mas até está bastante agradável, está típico de trovoadas de Verão, sigo com 19ºC.


----------



## tucha (29 Abr 2011 às 23:00)

Relâmpago disse:


> Relâmpagos a oeste daqui. Parece não haver relação com os da margem sul.
> 
> Vamos a ver... não estou a ver bem qual o deslocamento das células. Mas uma coisa é certa, a actividade convectiva reintensificou-se. Segundo o satélite, o movimento é SE - NW (?). Nesse caso seria a mesma trovoada da margem sul e está-se a afastar daqui
> 
> Pode ser que se formem mais células. Vamos a ver...



Onde??? Aqui, Olivais- Norte, perto da Portela de Sacavém e com vista para o Parque das nações e Torre Vasco da Gama, está tudo estranhemento calmo..nem chuva, nem vento, nem nadica de nada...onde anda a gaja..???


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Abr 2011 às 23:00)

Lightning disse:


> Jorge1990 e Mr.Phillip, esta trovoada F-E-N-O-M-E-N-A-L apanhei-a toda na rua, inclusivo filmei com o telemóvel vários raios que atingiram prédios à minha volta, cada estoiro até me doía os ouvidos, apanhei granizo e uma molha de tal maneira que estou agora em casa a trocar de roupa.
> 
> Nunca tinha visto nada assim, a luz incrivelmente não foi abaixo nem uma única vez. Pelo menos 3 relâmpagos atingiram prédios na Quinta da Água e outros 3 a estação da Fertagus e arredores.
> 
> ...



Pois, eu pelas 22h00 estava na estação da Fertagus quando começou o festival a sério e quase não consegui passar de carro para casa, pois os acessos todos a Santa Marta, entopem com facilidade...
Foi, de facto, uma trovoada brutal!!
Agora tudo mais calmo, embora ainda troveje, mas já quase não se ouve...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2011 às 23:03)

Tendo em atenção o sentido de deslocação, é possível que estas células sigam para noroeste e afectam a zona ocidental de Lisboa, para além de toda a zona desde Almada até à Costa da Caparica ...

WEBCAM a partir de Lisboa, voltada para sul

Estranho; nada de actividade eléctrica, apenas chuva ...


----------



## windchill (29 Abr 2011 às 23:11)

Algumas imagens da trovoada na Cruz de Pau


----------



## tenente19 (29 Abr 2011 às 23:14)

Só espero que volte a corroios


----------



## windchill (29 Abr 2011 às 23:15)




----------



## windchill (29 Abr 2011 às 23:17)




----------



## meteo (29 Abr 2011 às 23:18)

Windchill,espectacular!!


Ha pouco via-se trovoada a Sul e nao chovia.Agora chove moderadamente e nao troveja..Nao se da bem a trovoada na passagem pelo estuario do Tejo... 
Chorar tem os seus ganhos- Trovao!!!  

Edit 23:23-Verdadeira Bomba!! Esta a passar muito perto a celula


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Abr 2011 às 23:19)

ESPECTACULAR!! 

Muito boas fotos, o mais frustrante é estar a ver passar tudo ao lado..


----------



## shli30396 (29 Abr 2011 às 23:19)

Gerofil disse:


> Tendo em atenção o sentido de deslocação, é possível que estas células sigam para noroeste e afectam a zona ocidental de Lisboa, para além de toda a zona desde Almada até à Costa da Caparica ...
> 
> WEBCAM a partir de Lisboa, voltada para sul
> 
> Estranho; nada de actividade eléctrica, apenas chuva ...



Acabei de ver um clarão, ainda há pouco por essa camera! Ela anda por lá.


----------



## beachboy30 (29 Abr 2011 às 23:19)

E pronto, esta já se foi. Assim veio, assim se foi, calou-se de repente. Sinceramente acho que as condições de instabilidade vão diminuir por aqui...


----------



## tenente19 (29 Abr 2011 às 23:23)

Não tinha tanta certeza pá. Este que veio agr n foi briquedo


----------



## mynd (29 Abr 2011 às 23:24)

Boa Noite

 Local - Odivelas

Existe uma aberta do a NE(Camarate), aviões a sair da portela com entrevalos de +/-3 min.

Alguns relâmpagos (clarões) entrs SE (Calçada Carriche) e E (Pontinha / Amadora)mas muito longe não dá para ouvir o som da descarga.

Observação local, sem qualquer rigor cientifico.

Obrigada


----------



## MSantos (29 Abr 2011 às 23:24)

meteo disse:


> Windchill,espectacular!!
> 
> 
> Ha pouco via-se trovoada a Sul e nao chovia.Agora chove moderadamente e nao troveja..Nao se da bem a trovoada na passagem pelo estuario do Tejo... Chorar tem os seus ganhos- Trovao!!!



Caro conterrâneo *meteo* hoje não temos efeito rotunda no nosso concelho

Neste momento chove torrencialmente e por vezes soam os tambores, e que tambores... Trovões muito fortes e potentes mas não muito frequentes


----------



## tenente19 (29 Abr 2011 às 23:26)

Em corroios está lentamente a renascer das cinzas...


----------



## windchill (29 Abr 2011 às 23:27)

Mais estas!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2011 às 23:28)

Chove forte neste momento.

A precipitação acumulada total hoje continua a aumentar.

35,6 mm.


----------



## windchill (29 Abr 2011 às 23:28)




----------



## Relâmpago (29 Abr 2011 às 23:29)

Estou novamente a ouvir trovões aqui em Lisboa.

Ela anda a rondar... Não consegui ver nenhum relâmpago. Não sei onde se situa.


----------



## windchill (29 Abr 2011 às 23:29)

Nesta ultima há um 3º relâmpago quase fantasma....


----------



## meteo (29 Abr 2011 às 23:32)

MSantos disse:


> Caro conterrâneo *meteo* hoje não temos efeito rotunda no nosso concelho
> 
> Neste momento chove torrencialmente e por vezes soam os tambores, e que tambores... Trovões muito fortes e potentes mas não muito frequentes




Ha que aproveitar o *nao* efeito rotunda,pouco normal 
Esta engraçado de se ver,chuva forte...De 3 em 3 min uma bomba!!
DILUVIO agora!! E BOMBA!Foi mesmo aqui!!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2011 às 23:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> 35,6 mm.



40,0 mm.

Os relâmpagos sucedem-se mas muito espaçados no tempo.


----------



## Relâmpago (29 Abr 2011 às 23:33)

windchill disse:


>



Duas descargas no mesmo sítio, boa! Isto vai contra o ditado popular.

Que câmara usaste, windchill? E quais os parâmetros ou valores escolhidos?


----------



## Rainy (29 Abr 2011 às 23:36)

olha q não


----------



## beachboy30 (29 Abr 2011 às 23:37)

Relâmpago disse:


> Duas descargas no mesmo sítio, boa! Isto vai contra o ditado popular.
> 
> Que câmara usaste, windchill? E quais os parâmetros ou valores escolhidos?



Na Guerra dos Mundos os raios também acertavam mais que uma vez no mesmo sítio... Mas não eram raios normais... Estes serão?


----------



## windchill (29 Abr 2011 às 23:40)

Relâmpago, usei a minha humilde mas fabulosa NIKON D40, num tripé bastante antigo..... diafragma bem fechado, valor ISO baixo, fotografia sub-xposta... foi tudo intuitivo!


----------



## meteo (29 Abr 2011 às 23:45)

A trovoada parou.Mas continua a chover.
Trovoada e diluvio de madrugada,de tarde a agora de noite.Pena nao ter estaçao,que seria um acumulado interessante! Entre os 30-50 mm de certeza.SO de tarde com os 30 minutos de diluvio...
Nao para de chover... Acompanhado por mais um trovao.

Trovoada muito forte novamente,apesar de muito espaçada.


Edit 23:59- Celula parece ter parado aqui.Continua a chuva forte,ha mais de 20 minutos sem parar. E no satelite,ate parecia pequena...

*Edit 00:16*- Continua chuva moderada/forte. Sem abrandar...
A trovoada parou.


----------



## squidward (29 Abr 2011 às 23:47)

Windchill, excelentes fotos e com boa qualidade


----------



## windchill (29 Abr 2011 às 23:56)

The last one!!


----------



## tenente19 (30 Abr 2011 às 00:03)

Já morreu por hj em corroios.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2011 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,7ºC

Mín - 12,5ºC

Precipitação - 46,4 mm


----------



## meteo (30 Abr 2011 às 00:32)

Esta pequena celula na ultima hora atracou aqui.So agora acalma,e chove fraco/moderado.Aguentou-se 1 hora a valente.


----------



## Lightning (30 Abr 2011 às 00:32)

tenente19 disse:


> Já morreu por hj em corroios.



Sim, por hoje foi de facto impressionante. As descargas acabaram. 

Mesmo assim consegui um quarto de hora de filme com a trovoada fortíssima aqui em Corroios. Qualidade de telemóvel, mas tive que me desenrascar... Não tive tempo para mais. 

Espero amanhã ter outra igual a esta.. 

Tenente19, eu encontrava-me no jardim da Quinta da Água ao pé dos divertimentos e das barracas das farturas. Mais tarde postarei aqui os vídeos., depois de editados.

Já agora, alguém aqui da zona sabe o que se passou? Passaram por mim vários tanques dos bombeiros, ambulâncias e até viaturas de desencarceramento. Quase todas seguiram para a zona de Santa Marta / Vale de Milhaços.


----------



## tenente19 (30 Abr 2011 às 00:39)

Tambem vi muito movimento de luzes azuis ao fundo, mas não sei que se passou. 
Eu estava a gravar e tambem tenho mto tempo de filme...


----------



## MSantos (30 Abr 2011 às 00:54)

A trovoada já se foi mas a chuva continua e não parece querer abrandar

Até amanha pessoal, hoje foi um dia em cheio em termos meteorologicos


----------



## Lousano (30 Abr 2011 às 01:09)

windchill disse:


>



Fiquei sem palavras para esta foto.

Envia mais destas!


----------



## Profetaa (30 Abr 2011 às 01:34)

Impressionante video, registado hoje por volta das 16h15 na A14 entre Ançã e Coimbra Norte..
A saraiva obrigou a encostar, durou mais de 5 minutos.
Tambem na zona de Mira a saraiva destruiu batatais e outros estragos na agricultura....


----------



## Lousano (30 Abr 2011 às 01:41)

Depois de ter dado uma vista de olhos a este seguimento (litoral centro) fico estupefacto com não existe alguém de Coimbra a relarar ao que lá aconteceu.

Apenas vos digo,  uma das principais rotundas da cidade de Coimbra ficou coberta de terra, tendo sido interdito o trânsito (Sólum-Tovim).

Será que não se passou lá nada digno de comentários?


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2011 às 02:13)

Muito boas imagens tem postado por aqui muitos parabéns a todos  bem deixo aqui um dos muitos raios que apanhei hoje ao fim da tarde (a partir de filme)... faltou trovoada noturna para a fotografia


----------



## Geiras (30 Abr 2011 às 02:18)

MINHA NOSSA SENHORA!!!! Caiu um raio numa antena a cerca de 30 metros de onde estava a ver a trovoada, infelizmente tinha as pilhas fracas na câmara e não consegui captar! Vi perfeitamente o raio a tocar 3 vezes seguidas na antena e ao mesmo tempo a mandar os estalos! (trovão) Foi lindo, sensação incrível!! Atirei-me para o chão com as mãos na cabeça e ali fiquei de joelhos a olhar para a antena com o coração a querer-me saltar pela boca e a tremer por todo o lado, tal foi o susto! Amanhã irei fotografar a tal antena do local onde estava a assistir à trovoada e mostrar aqui no fórum 

Ainda consegui apanhar alguns raios, muitos deles caíram bem definidos mas eu não tinha a câmara na direcção certa o que me deixou bastante triste. Mais tarde irei partilhar o momento com fotografias e vídeos, mais uma noite espectacular, semelhante (ou melhor) à da passada noite de 18 deste mês. Entre as 21:30 e as 22:30 acumulei 30.2mm!
As ruas durante esse período em que choveu de forma diluviana ficaram inundadas (coisa rara por aqui) a água era tanta que contornava as sarjetas e continuava o seu trajecto! 
 Tal como o ditado diz, Abril águas mil… já vou com 137,4mm (mês com mais precipitação acumulada este ano).


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SHf-cHQkUk"]YouTube        - Trovoada Quinta do Conde - 29/04/11[/ame]


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Abr 2011 às 08:32)

Lightning disse:


> Sim, por hoje foi de facto impressionante. As descargas acabaram.
> 
> Mesmo assim consegui um quarto de hora de filme com a trovoada fortíssima aqui em Corroios. Qualidade de telemóvel, mas tive que me desenrascar... Não tive tempo para mais.
> 
> ...



Bom dia!

Pois, provavelmente as viaturas que viste foram as que vieram para a baixa de Santa Marta, mesmo na minha linha de vista... Pelo menos dois carros de bombeiros vi eu, fora outros que possam ter ido para outros sítios... Altura da água de cerca de 1,5m em alguns locais, e estradas cortadas... o costume, por aqui...


----------



## Lousano (30 Abr 2011 às 08:35)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com neblina e 13,2ºC.

Durante a madrugada acumulou 2,3mm de precipitação.


----------



## mortagua (30 Abr 2011 às 09:16)

Lousano disse:


> Depois de ter dado uma vista de olhos a este seguimento (litoral centro) fico estupefacto com não existe alguém de Coimbra a relarar ao que lá aconteceu.
> 
> Apenas vos digo,  uma das principais rotundas da cidade de Coimbra ficou coberta de terra, tendo sido interdito o trânsito (Sólum-Tovim).
> 
> Será que não se passou lá nada digno de comentários?




Passou sim, tens razão devia ser digno de comentários!
Não estive lá mas a célula que causou isso passou de raspam em Pombal por volta das 13:45h do dia de ontem e avistava-se cada raio!  

Caso alguém tenha fotos/algo que poste.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Abr 2011 às 09:45)

Boas..

Ontem foi um dia muito severo, com trovoada, granizo, vento e 48mm acumulados, hoje vou com 3mm.

Tenho videos captados da trovoada noctura.

*Vou comprar agora o tripé e estarei a reportar da Ericeira a partir de hoje até amanhã á tarde.*


----------



## mortagua (30 Abr 2011 às 09:54)

Aqui esta um vídeo!


View My Video


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2011 às 12:49)

Chuva moderada e persistente em Setúbal neste momento! vou com 3,6mm e continua a cair bem! temperatura de 16,7ºC e humidade nos 85% a pressão é de 998,9hpa e o vento nulo


----------



## rafaeljona (30 Abr 2011 às 12:52)

Em Janeiro passou se algo semelhante aki em Torres Vedras, muita trovoada, muito granizo.
Um raio caiu aki num descampado a 20 metros de minha casa e era plena noite enquanto via a trovoada que parecia estar longe.


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Abr 2011 às 13:05)

olá

Alguma precipitação fraca até meio da manhã aqui por Sacavém, de momento não chove mas o cinzento carregado dos Nimbostratus é demasiado evidente o que poderá geral alguma situação com contornos algo semelhantes aos de ontem.

Termómetro a marcar uns *18ºC*.


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2011 às 13:19)

A chuva continua a cair agora mais fraca sigo já com 7,2mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Abr 2011 às 13:30)

Avisto escuridão a SE:


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Abr 2011 às 13:31)

Chove agora moderadamente aqui por Sacavém.


----------



## Rainy (30 Abr 2011 às 13:33)

E eu avisto escuridão a Sodoeste e Oeste, será que tem granizo


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Abr 2011 às 13:47)

Agora chuva forte


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Abr 2011 às 13:50)

Amadora

Depois da grande granizada de ontem que assisti no terreno ( depois coloco as fotos e videos no topico acertado) ontem á noite tamebm houve festa até as 2 da matina com trovoada e aguaceiros por vezes fortes!!

Neste momento a chegar uma celula um pouco a oeste... onde me pareceu ver um funnel, mas não tenho a certeza...

Ceu muito nublado e convectivo, dia fresco!!

Edit: Começa a chuver!!


----------



## tucha (30 Abr 2011 às 13:51)

Por aqui começou a pingar, céu muito carregado, não avisto nuvens, apenas tudo "branco", sem sinais de trovoada e vento nulo...

Final de noite de ontem muito calmo, apenas 2 ou 3 relampagos sem trovões lá para os lados dos Olivais-Sul.

Correcção: 14.31 Horas, começou a chover com intensidade moderada, não existem vestigios de Trovoada.


----------



## vitamos (30 Abr 2011 às 14:12)

Lousano disse:


> Depois de ter dado uma vista de olhos a este seguimento (litoral centro) fico estupefacto com não existe alguém de Coimbra a relarar ao que lá aconteceu.
> 
> Apenas vos digo,  uma das principais rotundas da cidade de Coimbra ficou coberta de terra, tendo sido interdito o trânsito (Sólum-Tovim).
> 
> Será que não se passou lá nada digno de comentários?



Passei lá por volta das 19 e 30, e apenas vi alguns detritos e restos de terra. Durante o periodo de maior intensidade de chuva estava na parte sul da cidade onde creio que a intensidade do evento tenha sido muito menor. Não registei granizo, apenas chuva e trovoada relativamente próxima e em vários pontos, causando até trovões simultâneos.


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Abr 2011 às 14:15)

Neste momento chuva forte em Lisboa, sem trovoada (ainda)

Pelas imagens de satélite, há algumas células sobre Portugal, embora não tão desenvolvidas como as de ontem, por agora.

Continua a chover forte


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Abr 2011 às 14:23)

A dita escuridão parece que se deslocou para NE e formou-se outra a sul daqui, ou então era a anterior que se deslocou para sul


----------



## zejorge (30 Abr 2011 às 14:27)

Olá 

Chuva forte, acompanhada de trovoada.
Temperatura de 16,4º, pressão 998,4 hpa, com uma precipitação acumulada de 7,1 mm.


Cumpts 


Zejorge


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Abr 2011 às 14:30)

Por aqui o acumulado de hoje vai em 3.5mm, para oeste já se vêm belas formaçôes


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Abr 2011 às 14:35)

Chove com menos intensidade, agora.

Dá para adivinhar um céu convectivo, para lá das nuvens baixas que o cobrem agora.

Ainda é cedo. Podem-se desenvolver células mais intensas ao longo do dia. Há condições para tal.


----------



## Lightning (30 Abr 2011 às 15:12)

Boa tarde.

E depois de ter enchido a barriga ontem com tanta trovoada, as más notícias começam agora a chegar. 

Fui agora ver os vídeos que fiz no telemóvel e ficaram aos seluços, mesmo com uma câmara de 3.2 MP. Pouco ou nada se percebe, tirando o barulho da trovoada. Nem vale a pena dizer mais... 

Mas valeu o esforço, digo eu.. Já estou habituado a tanto azar que já é normal... Pelo menos pude assistir a tudo ao vivo, nunca esquecerei a noite de ontem. 

---

Por agora, céu com períodos de muito nublado com nuvens baixas, médias e altas. Vento fraco. Temperatura nos 19,8ºC e humidade relativa nos 66%.

Está escuro para os lados do interior. Até vou _rezar_ para que a noite de ontem se repita. 

Relativamente ao dia de ontem:
Precipitação total acumulada: 17 mm 
Pressão mínima registada: 996 milibares


----------



## Geiras (30 Abr 2011 às 15:19)

*Lightning* sei o que estás a sentir  Também perdi muitos relâmpagos extraordinários.

____

Acumulado de ontem: 39.2mm (30.2mm acumulados entre as 21:30 e as 22:30)
Acumulado de hoje: 3.7mm
Mínima de hoje: 14.6ºC
Pressão mínima de ontem: 996hPa.
Ao inicio da tarde passou uma célula a Oeste com bastante actividade eléctrica, mas tarde começou a chover e a temperatura em pouco menos de 20 minutos desceu 5ºC!! (dos 23.0ºC para os 17.9ºC)
Ainda caiu algum granizo mas nada de especial. À noite fui surpreendido pela trovoada aqui em cima.

Neste momento sigo com 17.9ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## zejorge (30 Abr 2011 às 15:52)

Olá

Por aqui forte trovoada com chuva muito intensa. Registei uma rain rate de 195,1 mm/h às 14H10 (UTC).

Zejorge


----------



## Geiras (30 Abr 2011 às 15:57)

Web Cam MeteoMoita:





Fonte


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Abr 2011 às 16:03)

AMADORA,

Chove a potes!!


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2011 às 16:05)

Chuva forte por aqui.

Vou já com 14,2 mm.

14,6ºC e vento nulo a fraco de SW.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Abr 2011 às 16:14)

Continua a chover,embora com menos intensidade, e aproxima-se uma 'noitidao de N/NE ...

Algumas pedrinhas dispersas á mistura!


----------



## dahon (30 Abr 2011 às 16:30)

Lousano disse:


> Depois de ter dado uma vista de olhos a este seguimento (litoral centro) fico estupefacto com não existe alguém de Coimbra a relarar ao que lá aconteceu.
> 
> Apenas vos digo,  uma das principais rotundas da cidade de Coimbra ficou coberta de terra, tendo sido interdito o trânsito (Sólum-Tovim).
> 
> Será que não se passou lá nada digno de comentários?



Comentou-se alguma coisa, claro que não representa nem um terço da situação pois já não via uma carga de água como aquela à uns bons anos mas foi o possível na altura  http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...ento-litoral-centro-abril-2011-a-5511-78.html

E sim na zona onde moro(Quinta da Maia) vi o rio de lama que vinha dessa zona mas não era nada de muito agreste, então pelos visto o pior foi na circular externa. Por acaso estive para passar por lá quando ia a sair de Coimbra mas acabei por não ir por causa do trânsito.

Cumps


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Abr 2011 às 16:41)

A reportar da Ericeira:

Céu nublado com abertas. Ainda não perdi a esperança .

Trouxe o sensor + consola antigo, já monto devidamente protegido.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Abr 2011 às 17:12)

aqui o acumulado de hoje vai em 7.3mm.


----------



## mortagua (30 Abr 2011 às 17:32)

Bem isto agora é só ver passar ao lado!  
O que me põem mais deprimido e que é mesmo de rapam!  e ouso vários trovões! :S


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (30 Abr 2011 às 17:44)

ontem o dia aqui foi de alguma trovoada moderada e chuva moderada.
Hoje so chuviscou de manha e tem tado muito nublado por aqui sem ocorrencia de chuva e trovoada.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2011 às 17:50)

Moderada/concentrada actividade eléctrica depois das 17h00, na zona Pombal - Miranda do Corvo - Montemor o Velho.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Abr 2011 às 17:56)

Norte e Centro - Atenção ás proximas horas...

Estão a explodir celulas rumo ao litoral...

AMADORA

Ceu muito nublado...


----------



## mortagua (30 Abr 2011 às 18:10)

]ToRnAdO[;277275 disse:
			
		

> Norte e Centro - Atenção ás proximas horas...
> 
> Estão a explodir celulas rumo ao litoral...
> 
> ...



Confirmo é pena ter assistido de raspão, só a ouvir e ver os relâmpagos e respectivos trovões!  
E mesmo a minha beira formou-se uma célula muito negra!

Segue rumo a pombal, com actividade eléctrica.


----------



## Geiras (30 Abr 2011 às 18:16)

Elas estão a ser cozinhadas...  logo à noite poderemos ser bem surpreendidos.


----------



## Rainy (30 Abr 2011 às 18:21)

Mas Lix pode contar com alguma célula ou elas vão passar mais a Norte??


----------



## Teles (30 Abr 2011 às 18:26)

Rainy se não souberes ficas a conhecer este site onde tens imagens de satélite que podes consultar e veres se aparece alguma célula para a tua região:
http://www.sat24.com/sp/


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Abr 2011 às 18:44)

Cai forte agora, pelas 15h também caiu uma boa carga de água.

Trovoada nada, só muita escuridão e algumas rajadas acompanhadas pela chuva.

A máxima rondou os 21ºC, sigo agora com 18,9ºC.


----------



## mortagua (30 Abr 2011 às 19:06)

Eu ouso trovoada ao longe, não sei ao certo de que lado vem!
Já faltou a luz e parece que está a acalmar! (PARECE)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Abr 2011 às 19:06)

Só uma curiosidade, este evento até agora por aqui deixou só 16.4mm ao todo


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Abr 2011 às 19:18)

Da Ericeira:

Negro, muito negro para Oeste e levanta-se vento, "gélido" .


----------



## mortagua (30 Abr 2011 às 19:43)

Geiras disse:


> Elas estão a ser cozinhadas...  logo à noite poderemos ser bem surpreendidos.



Sinceramente, a mim parece-me que não vai haver nada de especial.  
Agora não sei, a minha experiência nisto não é muita.   
Vou esperar. 

P.S: Parece-me ver relâmpagos para o lado de Leiria, alguém pode confirmar?


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Abr 2011 às 19:45)

Continuação de nebulosidade a tons de cinza bem carregado, tréguas na precipitação desde sensivelmente as 16h, vento em geral fraco de oeste.

Termómetro a marcar os *16ºC*


----------



## DRC (30 Abr 2011 às 19:54)

Dia marcado ainda pela instabilidade com ocorrência de aguaceiros que causaram por vezes chuva forte.
Para amanhã começa a melhoria do estado do tempo já com menos aguaceiros e com os que ocorrerem a serem já menos intensos.


----------



## Lightning (30 Abr 2011 às 20:16)

O céu está a ficar escuro aqui, devido a uma célula que se está a formar mesmo por cima de mim, segundo o satélite. 

17,6ºC e 76% HR de momento.


----------



## Geiras (30 Abr 2011 às 20:24)

Lightning disse:


> O céu está a ficar escuro aqui, devido a uma célula que se está a formar mesmo por cima de mim, segundo o satélite.
> 
> 17,6ºC e 76% HR de momento.



Também estou "dentro" dela, chove de forma fraca e está escuro.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Abr 2011 às 22:56)

Algumas fotos de hoje por aqui:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mai 2011 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,7ºC

Mín - 13,9ºC

Precipitação - 15,8 mm


----------



## Lousano (1 Mai 2011 às 00:18)

Resumo da precipitação dos últimos dias do mês:

Dia 29: 4,1mm
Dia 30: 13,7mm


----------

